# The Official League of Legends Thread



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

I'm the winner.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

So now something LoL related

hahaha


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Fucking ninja'd.

GG.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

TittyNipple said:
			
		

> Is Sasuke giving Naruto a blowjob in that sig?



We're just gonna leave that open to interpretation.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> We're just gonna leave that open to interpretation.



Well he's not fucking playing with his bellybutton now is he?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

New thread get.

Lets talk about LoL now.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

part 15 huh..

how time flies.

i still fondly remember the original thread.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

hold up. What anime's should I watch for the up and coming season?


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> hold up. What anime's should I watch for the up and coming season?


post the poster thing.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Hunter x Hunter and Shingeki no Kyojin.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

What's the hold up with Lucian?  Is it mechanics, lore, balance?


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> What's the hold up with Lucian?  Is it mechanics, lore, balance?



apparently riot is partying according to reddit.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> apparently riot is partying according to reddit.



Really?  They're just being lazy?


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

Kill la lil and Kuroko no Basuke are the only ones I believe are watchable. Blazblue is eh.




Lazy? Riot is working around the clock with balances and the LCS.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 10, 2013)

kill la kill is probbaly the only anime i might watch



Wesley said:


> What's the hold up with Lucian?  Is it mechanics, lore, balance?



balance, they want to tweak things in the pbe more


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

> lol hogger. pls
> 
> Onyxia was cool in human form. I liked her as Katrana Prestor. Made infinitely better by that one machinima video or whatever the fuck that was.
> 
> Azshara was fun. Hitler and such.



i liked onyxia too, and that vid was fun!

i did really like malygos too, the way he looked was awesome! and i liked the fact that he was bonkers too. in fact, i liked the dragons simply as, sure they were very powerful and all that, but they all kinda failed in one way or another, despite their power and 'infinite' wisdom. i like that a whole lot more than anything else. 

And then visually i thought they looked cool! apart from deathwing. i disliked that fight, too.

talking about this does kinda make me miss WoW. but then i remember that cataclysm changed all my fave zones 

what was the name of that rare emerald drake in swamp of sorrows? think it had something to do with that real long epic quest line, which i forgot the name of, even though i spent ages doing it. that dragon gave me a massive fright when i was first in that zone, felt like it was chasing me for ages.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Really?  They're just being lazy?



they aren't allowed to have fun?

oh ok wesley

you keep the trolling up


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

They failed because they sucked.

And I asked why Lucian wasn't released yet.  The response was that they were partying, implying that he was more or less ready to go, but Riot couldn't be bothered to enable him.


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2013)

Finally the new CODE GEAS movie :x

Going to watch the Kill la kill too! I like the moe shit in infinite stratos, I look forward to the surge in new doujins for that series. 

holy shit, persona movie, captain harlock, new ghost in the shell movie , new madoka.

tight tight tight


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

Only want to watch the Blazblue anime.  Everything else can go die in a fire.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

I hate infinite Stratos. Especially since it got such sales. Undeserved.


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm like probably the biggest anime ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here.


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I hate infinite Stratos. Especially since it got such sales. Undeserved.


It's just harem garbage. I agree.

but a guilty pleasure non the less.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 10, 2013)

So I hear you guys play League in here.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

COME AT ME BRAH.

FIGHT ME IRL.

lol.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

didi seems excited!

but ye people will like dany no matter what cause 1. she's attractive, 2. people are all like 'omg it's a female being strong!' when there are other, better choices in the series 3. they get to see her tits

tbh, one of the reasons i like watching GoT cause of the variety of female characters, a lot of shows don't have such a range when it comes to women. it's refreshing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Didi didnt quote anything I said.

My pride...


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmNPPXGuaK0[/youtube]
#new
#based
#rare


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> So I hear you guys play League in here.



this is a lie

this is a convo thread about WoW, GoT and anime


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol, I already said I wasn't being serious and Didi still quotes me thinking I was serious.

But what can you do


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> this is a lie
> 
> this is a convo thread about WoW, GoT and anime



and homosexuality.

that's important too.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Mostly Ace's fault.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

No one here is talking about WoW though.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Let's talk about Based God.


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Didi didnt quote anything I said.
> 
> My pride...




idk pretty much all your posts were responding to other people, mostly agreeing with them

would've been redundant to quote those too



Jiyeon said:


> Lol, I already said I wasn't being serious and Didi still quotes me thinking I was serious.
> 
> But what can you do



well yeah


I quoted them

then I read after that oh hey Jiyeon's not serious

but cba to remove the quotes
so I just leave them there and say jiyeon pls leave cuz he's trolling


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

jiyeon die in a fire


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Nah she doesn't need to.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

On the subject of LoL, I actually came to the conclusion not a single champion "sucks". Sure relatively some will fall short to the FOTM/"OPs" but I feel all of them can be situationally useful.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Depending on who is using it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

@Didi - My Mhysa post deserved addressing 

I need the validation for something I'm 100% confident in anyways.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Only if you beat me to Silver 4n.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> and homosexuality.
> 
> that's important too.



ah ye!

and some arguing over whether women in miami are attractive or not


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> On the subject of LoL, I actually came to the conclusion not a single champion "sucks". Sure relatively some will fall short to the FOTM/"OPs" but I feel all of them can be situationally useful.



All these people getting to Diamond with Poppy and Heimer make me feel so inadequate.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Heimer is an amazing super pusher.


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> @Didi - My Mhysa post deserved addressing
> 
> I need the validation for something I'm 100% confident in anyways.



oh yeah


thought I had quoted that, must have misclicked or something


I agree


Mhysa was fucking horrible


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Anytime anyone picks Heimerdinger in ranked I automatically assume that I'll lose the game.

I have a 0% win rate with Heimerdinger on my team in ranked.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Chausie, the Dragon you mentioned in Swamp of Sorrows a part of a major quest line.
You sure you're not confused? The only huge out door dragons were Dragons that were out door raid bosses for the Opening of AQ quest line, Eranikus is the only green dragon involved in that.

He was such a dick in the Stormrage book.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 10, 2013)

The lack of LCS, OGN, or rage inducing games is what makes this thread. So we tend to go off topic a lot. 

I had a friend who likes to play Heim ADC. So far it's working for him


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

No one in bronze has #heimermechanics.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Chausie, the Dragon you mentioned in Swamp of Sorrows a part of a major quest line.
> You sure you're not confused? The only huge out door dragons were 4 Dragons that were out door raid bosses for the Opening of AQ quest line, Eranikus is the only green dragon involved in that.
> 
> He was such a dick in the Stormrage book.



i said drake! i looked it up, it was somnus. later killed him for the onyxia quest line

and i know of the four dragons in the shrines, i mentioned the one in feralas in an earlier post


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

I believe she is talking about that fodder you have to kill for the forging of Quel'Serrar quest.


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> On the subject of LoL, I actually came to the conclusion not a single champion "sucks". Sure relatively some will fall short to the FOTM/"OPs" but I feel all of them can be situationally useful.



Wrong.

**


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 10, 2013)

> In a past interview you mentioned that the holy trinity of supports consisted of Lulu, Sona and Thresh. Do you think they’re the same now or have any of them changed?
> 
> Patoy: The holy trinity is now Sona, Thresh and Nami. Lulu was replaced due to Lulu not fitting in with any teams recent comps as it's skillset isn't very threatening when not playing with or against assassins.



nggggg I'm not that great with Nami until I get more practice.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> I believe she is talking about that fodder you have to kill for the forging of Quel'Serrar quest.



no, was somnus


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Wrong.
> 
> **



Okay, so name a champion so I can wreck you in a debate.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

inb4 Fifi-chansama


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

I can see Sasuke's ass.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

it could be sai


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

It's Sasuke.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Okay, so name a champion so I can wreck you in a debate.



Fiora, she's too dependant on snow balling hard, if she doesn't get WAY ahead she loses terribly.

That makes her a sucky champ.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

I get amazing scores with Fiora.

Mainly because nobody knows how to face her.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I can see Sasuke's ass.



You can see more of Naruto's.

Thought that was his front, didn't ya?

#mindgames


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

That is Naruto's front, you can see it from the shape it forms past the waist.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Well Naruto always takes it in the ass anyways.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Okay, so name a champion so I can wreck you in a debate.



Well if the debate is if a champion has any uses, then yes every champion does, no matter how small.

But i won't fucking pick Teemo so i can "win over my lane opponent", and then be completely useless.

Split pushing? Many outclass him. Teamfighting? pffff
Debate with me waddles


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Okay, so name a champion so I can wreck you in a debate.


Not everything is viable, so yes some champions do "suck". I don't have to get into specifics.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

@Vae - Fiora doesn't need to be WAY ahead.

Simply ahead, i.e having Hydra completed for midgame teamfights and she will devastate with her ult. She bests AD carries and assassins anytime in lane, and can do well vs most bruisers contrary to popular opinion. I fear for the day people get creative and put her bot lane (Fiora/Karma is one combo I've theorycrafted that should have insane potential).

As a mel?e AD carry, she actually brings the most, reliable damage in teamfights due to her ult and can split push the best due to her AS steroid. 

@Gogeta - Sure, Teemo to be clear?

@RemChu - Um, yes, you kinda do.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

"melee adc"

wat
is that?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Also, reached the latest chapter of Attack on Titan.

I can't say i like or dislike any of the characters (Except Armin cause fuck Armin) because i feel like they are just starting to get developed. Feels like this is all part of something much bigger, and that true colors won't be shown until then.

So far so good


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Melee Marksman.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Spoiler tag thoughts on Annie~


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Didn't chu noe?

They're assassins now.

Hue.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Spoiler tag thoughts on Annie~



I haven't said anything about Annie in this thread


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

just spoiler tag anything to do with the manga or your thoughts on it, to be safe


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

ms quints op on fiora


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

They are!

God!

Whatever, you don't know. Although I haven't used them in a while 'cause I'm just playing blind pick now and LS are safer. Too many fuckbags counterpicking with Singed and shit. noty


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> just spoiler tag anything to do with the manga or your thoughts on it, to be safe



"The manga is good"

SPOILER TAG IT

What the fuck


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

no need to get aggressive, i was just suggesting it to be safe, considering what happened earlier

hence i said, to be safe


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

I am not aggressive at all
I am just really questioning spoiler tagging something like that.

Writing the word fuck does not mean i am angered.

Ofc. ill spoiler tag specific events and such, but i am really surprised you'd even mention spoiler tagging something like that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I haven't said anything about Annie in this thread



I meant tell me your detailed thoughts on her character in spoiler form.



Maerala said:


> They are!
> 
> God!
> 
> Whatever, you don't know. Although I haven't used them in a while 'cause I'm just playing blind pick now and LS are safer. Too many fuckbags counterpicking with Singed and shit. noty



Adrian, stahp.

LS quints for a hard/farm lame to stay in lane and farm up to be relevant or ArP if you plan to crush your opponent anywhere from Lvl 2-6


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

l0l

k I do agree that LS quints are generally better, especially in lane, but MS have served me well in many situations, especially against Yorick. Just need to rush Vamp Scepter immediately.  They're just really good mid game 'cause Lunge isn't gonna help you if you can't be in range for it, and it seems like everyone but her has some sort of escape/instant MS boost.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Wait, you play League?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Naw, I'm just here for the sexy gamer boyz.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

nah, he's on about HoN


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

i think hon was more fun than league at its peak
the game died tho for various reasons
the main one being that it was just a temporary replacement for dota until dota 2 came out


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Your hypotheticals would suggest that you're still laning vs. Yorick and he is merely starting to play passively at this point where he won't win an all-in vs. you.

Between double tap, the ultimate being a gap closer, and Ghost (yes Ghost > Flash on Fiora much like Trynd) there should be very limited scenarios where they just barely elude you.

Meanwhile LS quints will facilitate the lane until you can get vamp scepter, and trivialize it once you do


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Sifu.


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2013)

Just had a rank game with a thresh who had no runes....didn't ward and took cs.

Is this real life?


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> nggggg I'm not that great with Nami until I get more practice.


sad to see Lulu fall out of favor but yay Sona #1! 


αce said:


> i think hon was more fun than league at its peak
> the game died tho for various reasons
> the main one being that it was just a temporary replacement for dota until dota 2 came out


lol no.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

HoN peaked in beta.

And even then it wasn't enjoyable because it has/had the worst community I've ever been a part of.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

How can you "lolno" an opinion that is even being expressed as such ("I think")


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

You'd be surprised at what you can "lolno" on the internet.


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> You'd be surprised at what you can "lolno" on the internet.




*Spoiler*: __ 



you thought this would be 'lolno', didn't you?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 10, 2013)

lol no                 .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

When I ask "How?", I am asking for you to explain the mechanics involved in such a process.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

fun challenger games to watch gogogogogoggoo


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

Westrice on dat Akali oh yeah!


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Westrice's match history is full of ranked Fiora games.

Who knows where he's going with that.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Westrice's match history is full of ranked Fiora games.
> 
> Who knows where he's going with that.



dat win/loss ratio tho


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

so i got loads of free drink from this festival i worked at recently. mainly alcohol and some energy drinks and coke.

now i don't drink alcohol, so i gave all that to my mother.

i also don't drink energy drinks(Apart from maybe monster rehab) or coke, usually. only this drink was given to me and not my mother, so i am determined to drink at least some of it

now i am regretting that view as i started with the energy drinks kinda late now

blueberry red bull is kinda bearable though, i didn't realise they did it in that flavour

anyone wanna aram or smth on na?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

He's 6-5 on lolking with an average KDA of 9/6/3. Not bad for someone who doesn't play her religiously.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Thoughts on Annie


*Spoiler*: __ 




Well i like her burst at 6 but her spells have really short range. Very good harass with her auto attacks due to her AA range. She can go tanky with RoA and still do decent amount of damage.
Also i find her very good on ARAM





real talk tho

*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't know man. She hasn't really intrigued me as a character. Early on her talk to Eren was nice. Then i only remember her talk to that fodder was it? About him being special while the rest of human kind trash or something like that. Nothing else intrigued me about her character. 
I liked that she left Armin alive but she really lacks the feats. In the latest chapters, those 2 guys whos names i can't pronounce, at least showed actual emotion and that they don't just do things for fun or w/e.

She is hot as fuck tho





Okay, got into my Platinum qualifiers. Sadly, i am going to vacation this morning so i won't be able to see if i get into Plat.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

You're blind he's 5-5 on lolking, and in he's last ten games he's lost with fiora 5 times and only won 3 games. 

yeah, not the best record it would seem.


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Thoughts on Annie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



hot? lol.....


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

Westrice Akali OP. 

RobertXLee gets props for being OP on Vayne too tho.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> He's 6-5 on lolking with an average KDA of 9/6/3. Not bad for someone who doesn't play her religiously.



people at that skill level don't need to play champions religiously to do good on them


i played my first fiora game with you and went like 14-3. even a scrub like me can do good
the champion is pretty brain dead


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

inb4 you take that the wrong way
many of my favourite champions are brain dead


fiora isn't exactly the hardest champion


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Ace you play on my account yet or you gonna work up to it.

I'm at like 90-something LP

No pressure


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

yeah i haven't played yet
need to get in the mood

if i force myself to play when i am not in the mood i play terribly


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

do you mind if i edit some of your rune pages?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Not like he can do anything about it, eh?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> inb4 you take that the wrong way
> many of my favourite champions are brain dead
> 
> 
> fiora isn't exactly the hardest champion



No I know she's not a high skill cap champion at all, at the base level; her abilities are very straightforward and easy to execute. But there are several bugs/underwhelming aspects of her kit that make her difficult to play successfully, and probably take some getting used to. I was spectating one of his games and he ulted Vlad in a 1v1 while his pool was up.

Someone who got to Diamond with Fiora probably wouldn't make that mistake, 'cause it's one of the most frustrating things about her and you learn to not get rekt by that. It's also kind of embarrassing.

Just my tbh imo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Have at it Ace.

Double lunge bug


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

"Someone who got to Diamond with Fiora"

hahahah


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

There are several Diamond I Fiora mains.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Hahahahhaha

Thats a funny thought


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

omg it's a karma mid.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Were they challenger before?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Loveshockk
Walter H White
much to learn

All Diamond I with Fiora, off the top of my head. the1banana also just recently got to Diamond with her.

But I guess you know everything.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

lol fabbyyy's on a tournament stream check it out


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Why are you so mad tho


----------



## Maerala (Aug 10, 2013)

Because you're talking out of your ass about shit you know nothing about.

Please refrain.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

I can't get over how Hotshots legs look like 2 giant dicks in that picture.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Because you're talking out of your ass about shit you know nothing about.
> 
> Please refrain.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Gif of the week.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

Beserkers/Botrk Westrice Shen op as fuck


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gif of the week.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 10, 2013)

Tell me, WAD.  Why doesn't LeBlanc suck?  I am genuinely curious.  Because most LeBlanc players I talk to say she's not really worth the effort you have to put into her.

I personally don't think she's that good either, outside of killing people.  Like, why pick LeBlanc when you can pick an assassin with real splitpushing power and better burst like, say, Talon or Zed?  Not to mention those two counter a lot of mid laners pretty well.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Yi is op, christ.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Why doesn't LB suck?

Ace or Vae find him that faker VOD

And with that I go to bed.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

I have this saved and watch it every day.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwOgLVS4mHM[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

faker's leblanc

is like seeing

a top tier magician doing deadly magic tricks

like no kidding

watching that vid im like dafuq? she can do all of that? 0_0

his hit-and-runs were perfect like there was no catching him.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

Also, time for my random opinion of the day


I am now thoroughly convinced that kaKAO is a better jungler than inSec.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

As is Dandy, but that's  a given. Dandy doesn't just play a jungler role. Dandy *is* the jungle.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 10, 2013)

Y'all need to watch this.

[YOUTUBE]sSgb35PBdS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

never saw dandy play

clips or vod plz


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLRh2nmnwNI[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

That team fight at 1:01 is the reason MVP Ozone is the best. That was by far the best team coordination I have ever seen. Also, he kicked 5 people as Lee Sin. Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

dat lee sin 5 man kick.

godly


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

Then there was the game where he destroyed Repeared in the jungle with Lee so badly that they had to surrender at 20. I legitimately felt bad for Reapered that game. He would walk to his wolves and a wild Lee Sin would just kick his face off.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

damn that challenger arena stream was intense. Curse Academy getting 2-0'd by TBD (Westrice/RobxLee's team). That game 2 was crazy. Hour long game with a Twitch vs a double AD team.

Good thing Fabbyyy is trash.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

fabbyyy really is trash
dont know why he was picked up

robertxlee is MUCH better


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

4n if you're really interested in watching junglers i highly suggest you watch mvp ozones game this coming week and watch how dandy counter jungles and counter ganks 

you missed kaKAO destroying Blaze though
especially with elise
he absolutely controlled the flow of that series
kaKAO was definitely MVP of Blaze vs KTB





top junglers in Korea at the moment are probably
kaKAO, Dandy, watch


najin sword got knocked out but watch is amazing
i'd also put cloud templar on there but his style of jungling is kind of meh


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

i herd cloud templay is a herbivore


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2013)

dude, challenger players are so hit or miss. 

on the one hand, you have really insane players like pr0lly, robertxlee, rhux, westrice, etc. 

on the other, you have shit players like arthelon, fabbyyy, etc. 

then you have the mid level skill players like Only Jaximus, Quas, Heaventime, etc, who sometimes have amazing games but most of the time just go even in lane and really don't shine on their own .


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

> i herd cloud templay is a herbivore



His team fighting is amazing and he has a brain like no other. But he tends to play passive junglers and hope that they can make it to late so he can control the flow. The only problem with that is counter jungling destroys champions like Nautilus, Amumu etc.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

Fabbyyy was such a bad pick up, he's called the gate keeper for a reason.

He's not consistent at all, he feeds a shit ton some games and plays really well other games.
Terrible choice for a pro team.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 10, 2013)

vae dont go swimming


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't go swiming in lakes/oceans anyway.


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

lol
the upside to living in canada is that there are no dangerous animals
the downside is you can only go to the beach during a 4 month period


----------



## αce (Aug 10, 2013)

well, excluding polar bears
those things will rip your face off just for the sake of ripping your face off


----------



## Guiness (Aug 10, 2013)

i wanna cuddle with a bear one day.

i'll prolly get my chance when i go to canada one of these days, like im super close to its border so a visit there isn't too far off.


----------



## Magic (Aug 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't go swiming in lakes/oceans anyway.


Do humanity a favor and take a dip sempai.


.....


sorry I couldn't resist. <3


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

αce said:


> well, excluding polar bears
> those things will rip your face off just for the sake of ripping your face off



but that's ok cause they look cute


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

Wtf. Where is my Wow, anime, GoT talk?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 10, 2013)

We don't really have anything dangerous in Sweden, this is the first dangerous thing I've heard about in swimming areas.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 10, 2013)

urgot is hella fun!

why did people stop playing him as much? i remember when i started playing, everything was all 'taric/urgot OP!' but now it's like, urgot doesn't exist compared to then


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 10, 2013)

soon they will be able to walk vae

then what


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

You shoot them.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 10, 2013)

So, picked up Ahri.  Maybe this will solve my lack of a solid AP mid laner.  

How do I Ahri tho.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

She's tricky imo since there are different ways.

DFG
Zhonyas
Deathcap
Sorc Boots
-void staff
and one more item

You can get

-Holy Grail for manga regen
-Spirit of the Ancient golem for lifesteal
-GA because why not
-Lich bane if you have the skills to effectively split push or bounce around.
-abyssal
-morellonomicon


Skills are

R>Q>W>E


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Rylais.

Foxfire is single target so 35% full slow, which means you can slow hard in teamfights, make landing charms easy mode, and be able to get full damage from Q on a priority target.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2013)

Also I recommend two early points in W(Foxfire) if your mid opponent is some kinda mel?e.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

So I picked History and Natural Science(Not even sure if that's how it's translated, otherwise it would just be Science) as my courses this semester.

Didn't take Religion cause it apparently clashed with the History times, looking at it now they apparently changed it so it doesn't


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

why would you take religion
terrible course


----------



## Magic (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like an easy interesting course.

Let him study what he will.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

religion is not an interesting course
unless you're learning about the gods of ancient times, learning about which space daddy someone worships in eastern mongolia is not very fun
especially when you have to write essays on it


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

Did leblanc get nerfed hard? I feel like im so useless.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

i took world religions in first year
never again

never fucking again


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

ace needs some Jesus in his life.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

dafuq

is

that


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

αce said:


> why would you take religion
> terrible course



Are you serious? Religion and History pretty much go hand in hand.

Besides, I like learning about Religion and History, I like to know how people think/used to think back in the day, and why Religion is the way it is.

That's why I'm gonna study psychology as well, I like THE HUMAND MIND.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

Your mum in a porn scene


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

my hate for monotheism's only multiplied ten fold after taking that course
i even had an argument with some kid in my class telling me that noah's arc in genesis is meant to be taken literally

l0l


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

needless to say i lost many brain cells that day


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

But it is meant to be taken literally.

Which is just funny and stupid.
But it is.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay let me correct my wording there - he actually believes that everything in genesis and exodus happened as described. 





My favourite part of exodus is when Musa and the Jews roamed the desert for 40 years, when a trip from Egypt to Israel would have taken at most several weeks on foot.


>Can split rivers
>Can't take directions

l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay that's stupid.

I mean obviously the flood of Noah's Arc wasn't a world covering shit and as bad as described, but it's to be taken literally.

I'm sure I read somewhere that it's been proven that there was a huge flood back around that time anyway, but not as bad as described.

Religion tends to make things appear more amazing than they are, when it's usually based on a similar event but hyped up to god level status.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

[youtube]FRFSC0oRDXs[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

αce said:


> Okay let me correct my wording there - he actually believes that everything in genesis and exodus happened as described.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About the splitting of the sea.

Isn't that part like cleared out as a path from time to time? Like the water dissapears and you can actually walk there.

Obviously he didn't split it like in the fucking movies.


----------



## Magic (Aug 11, 2013)

4N said:


> dafuq
> 
> is
> 
> that


taric+skarner fusion with a weird phallic tongue thing on the bottom.


----------



## Magic (Aug 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> I mean obviously the flood of Noah's Arc wasn't a world covering


Many cultures kind of recount the same mass flood...it's based on some truth.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Many cultures kind of recount the same mass flood...it's based on some truth.



Like I said, there's evidence of the fact that there was a flood.

But not as bad as described in the religious books.

Read my earlier posts you scrub.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyway fuck this, time for bed.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks @OS and WAD.


----------



## Magic (Aug 11, 2013)

Playing rank elo hell, I first blood the jungler Vi as Shaco. She tells me that is all shaco is good for and that i will fall behind end game.
I tell her to smile.
I finish 9/2/5. 

The kid rages at the end. Felt good.

*Spoiler*: __ 



7Lion: told u shaco sucks
Cornwine: nice game
7Lion: if i had any team at all
RemChu: gg
7Lion: we win ez
RemChu: um
Litetro: rly vi
RemChu: i would have assasinated people regardless
RemChu: they didnt do bad
Litetro: cuz u sucked
7Lion: cait 4 and 11
wildchild408: that was hard
7Lion: cost game
7Lion: not me
7Lion: diana only 6 kills
7Lion: she was so pro
7Lion: i have 8 kills
wildchild408: and 9 deaths..
Litetro: rly like dieing in jungle
Litetro: bitching
7Lion: i see diana i see ez kill
Litetro: qqin
Litetro: all hard jobs im sure
7Lion: i love diana on other team
7Lion: cait our ADC 4 kills
Litetro: you blam everyone buy yourself
Litetro: but
7Lion: ken sucked as well
7Lion: sorry
7Lion: ken and cait cost us the game
7Lion: those are the facts.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd be mad too. I feel that shaco is non existent end game.

Also, in wishing WAD a good time in rehab. Here is a nice pic of ur waifu.


----------



## Magic (Aug 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'd be mad too. I feel that shaco is non existent end game.


I usually get IE, BotrK and Static shiv, Q in once all the CC is blown and just 3 shot the adc.

you can also split push...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 11, 2013)

If shaco gets ahead, he is one of the most annoying champions to deal with. Split push or instantly killing the adc zzz. 

If shaco gets behind though, it's hard to come back.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 11, 2013)

αce said:


> my hate for monotheism's only multiplied ten fold after taking that course
> i even had an argument with some kid in my class telling me that noah's arc in genesis is meant to be taken literally
> 
> l0l



Why not?  You could have been yesterday without even knowing it.



αce said:


> My favourite part of exodus is when Musa and the Jews roamed the desert for 40 years, when a trip from Egypt to Israel would have taken at most several weeks on foot.



That was a punishment.  They were allowed to make a nation after everyone that worshiped the idol at the foot of the mountain died.


----------



## Roydez (Aug 11, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I'm like probably the biggest anime ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here.


No way 



WAD said:


> @Vae - Fiora doesn't need to be WAY ahead.
> 
> Simply ahead, i.e having Hydra completed for midgame teamfights and she will devastate with her ult. She bests AD carries and assassins anytime in lane, and can do well vs most bruisers contrary to popular opinion. I fear for the day people get creative and put her bot lane (Fiora/Karma is one combo I've theorycrafted that should have insane potential).
> 
> ...


I played Fiora + Karma bot lane once. It was normals and it stomps really hard.
People just can't accept that amount of damage.



CosmicCastaway said:


> So, picked up Ahri.  Maybe this will solve my lack of a solid AP mid laner.
> 
> How do I Ahri tho.


Ahri is one of the best AP mids right now along with Kassadin.
She's definitely worth it. She's slippery and she snowballs really well.

Deathfire Grasp and Zhonya are the most important items on her.
Zhonya is broken right now actually.





WAD said:


> Also I recommend two early points in W(Foxfire) if your mid opponent is some kinda mel?e.



W is ridiculous and its better for all ins but the targeting sucks unless the target is isolated and leveling it makes it harder to clear the wave.

Q is better for sustain, harass and wave clear and I think it's better in the majority of the times. Since you won't be all inning pre 6 and it actually has the same kill potential as W in that period.



Original Sin said:


> Did leblanc get nerfed hard? I feel like im so useless.



They moved her damage from her brain-dead Q R and put it across her kit. She's stronger if you can play her well.


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2013)

qualified for series


gold here I come


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

gz didi!

good luck!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'd be mad too. I feel that shaco is non existent end game.
> 
> Also, in wishing WAD a good time in rehab. Here is a nice pic of ur waifu.



Thanks mate 

Funnily enough I'm not sexually attracted to her or anything, I just think she's a wonderfully-written character.



RemChu said:


> I usually get IE, BotrK and Static shiv, Q in once all the CC is blown and just 3 shot the adc.
> 
> you can also split push...



Sounds bout right. I usually get Hydra before IE for the split push and because with your clone you can wreck a small skirmish but the principe is the same.



Roydez said:


> I played Fiora + Karma bot lane once. It was normals and it stomps really
> hard.
> 
> People just can't accept that amount of damage.



I can't fathom any conventional bot lane surviving an all-in or coming out ahead of any trade to be honest...


> Ahri is one of the best AP mids right now along with Kassadin.
> She's definitely worth it. She's slippery and she snowballs really well.



She has been nerfed like a dozen times since release too, where a lot of people were of the opinion she was meh. She also disappeared from popular play recently until faker and other OGN kings brought her back to peoples' attention.

This community.  


> Deathfire Grasp and Zhonya are the most important items on her.
> Zhonya is broken right now actually.



Hourglass has always been really good but since they kept nerfing the flat and percentage bonus AP on deathcap making it not worth buying until late game, coupled with buffing flat AP on Hourglass as well as giving people a more attractive early/midgame build path with armguards over chain vest...people have seen almost no downside to rushing the item now.



> W is ridiculous and its better for all ins but the targeting sucks unless the target is isolated and leveling it makes it harder to clear the wave.



Right which is why you only need to put 2 points in it. Isolation in lane is not a factor since it prioritizes champs. But if I recall correctly a mixture of 2/2 Q/W provides optimal damage output @ Level 6. Added bonus is since it counts as single target damage, it gives maximum effect from Ahri's passive.

Again though, that's generally an option you only use against mel?e-based mids (who typically won't have the best waveclear)



> Q is better for sustain, harass and wave clear and I think it's better in the majority of the times. Since you won't be all inning pre 6 and it actually has
> the same kill potential as W in that period.



Quite true. But my alternative does provide some benefits for error margins (i.e not landing charm and thusly not being able to get the return damage on Q to a sidestepping opponent)



> They moved her damage from her brain-dead Q R and put it across her kit. She's stronger if you can play her well.



Quite so




Didi said:


> qualified for series
> 
> 
> gold here I come



Good luck based Diddums!


----------



## Wesley (Aug 11, 2013)

Plat IV.  Again.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Hady give me  Rune Wars Renekton.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 11, 2013)

Nah, I want Scorched Earth Renek.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Ty Hady


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

nice guy hady


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

He still owes me 1 more skin


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

darth still ain't ever gift me a skin while i've given him like 2-3.

same with ace.

scumbags errwhere.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 11, 2013)

I asked if anyone would help me buy Iron Solari Leona, I was only 35 RP short, and no one helped.

Anyway, you hit Plat recently, didn't you, Vae?  How you liking it?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Difference is you gifted them Foreign.

I just gave Hady skins on the term he pays me back when he has money.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

4N said:


> darth still ain't ever gift me a skin while i've given him like 2-3.
> 
> same with ace.
> 
> scumbags errwhere.



Isn't the point of a gift to not expect anything in return? 



Wesley said:


> I asked if anyone would help me buy Iron Solari Leona, I was only 35 RP short, and no one helped.
> 
> Anyway, you hit Plat recently, didn't you, Vae?  How you liking it?



Maybe...

...if you weren't an insufferable troll.

Woe is Wesley.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Difference is you gifted them Foreign.
> 
> I just gave Hady skins on the term he pays me back when he has money.



ah, i thought it were the same case.



WAD said:


> Isn't the point of a gift to not expect anything in return?



WAD, i don't give mah bitches a nice bracelet as a 'gift' i better get some punani..  dafuq do i like to to you, alfalfa?

i be on some diced pineapples shit. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 but yeah, don't take it srsly, i only ever say this shit whenever it pops up but idrc. if i really want something i go get it on my own like a real G.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

I didn't hit plat yet, I'm still to lazy to get in the promo.

80 points atm.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

4N said:


> ah, i thought it were the same case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didn't understand most of this post 

bracelets? punani? alfalfa? pineapples?

what's going on!


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Funnily enough I'm not sexually attracted to her or anything, I just think she's a wonderfully-written character.



either way. Someone said that Misakas abs were nice or something and I'm here to show that it's disgusting and just a "V" is fine.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2013)

4N said:


> ah, i thought it were the same case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, when 4N wants pussy, he goes out and _takes it_.  That woman better watch out, because he's not taking no for an answer.  He's a man who goes out and gets what he wants.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i didn't understand most of this post
> 
> bracelets? punani? alfalfa? pineapples?
> 
> what's going on!





i take great amusement in your confusion. not in a malicious manner of course but its amusing.

unless if you are being sarcastic? how could you not know alfalfa, one of the greatest womanizers of all time? 



Hidden Nin said:


> Yea, when 4N wants pussy, he goes out and _takes it_.  That woman better watch out, because he's not taking no for an answer.  He's a man who goes out and gets what he wants.



shut up, brandon.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

?

no i was not being sarcastic, your slang is just really really weird!


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

wikipedia too op


----------



## Wesley (Aug 11, 2013)

I think I've figured it out.  My losing streak came to an end after I began watching RWBY.  Now I'm +30 into Plat IV and on a 6 game winning streak.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt9vl8iAN5Q&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLUBVPK8x-XMhCW2fW7ZYlD9MHjvmT8IGK[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

i guess i am remaining ignorant then 4n


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> either way. Someone said that Misakas abs were nice or something and I'm here to show that it's disgusting and just a "V" is fine.



Heathen. Everything about Mikasa is perfect, including her delicious abs.



Hidden Nin said:


> Yea, when 4N wants pussy, he goes out and _takes it_.  That woman better watch out, because he's not taking no for an answer.  He's a man who goes out and gets what he wants.



I got about 20 LoL games with this guy that show otherwise 

If this was the case, my own mum would be a rape victim already.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 11, 2013)

Abs are alright if the girl has a soft touch and a sweet heart.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i guess i am remaining ignorant then 4n



you never watched The Little Rascals?

its not your fault chausie. I blame europe.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59Q9wAGbiSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Jesus I need to stop skipping meals here I am be becoming narcoleptic.

My daily caloric intake went from like 3,000 to about 700 over here.

I have lost more than 5 less than 10 pounds staying here for a week but that is bad because it's muscle mass mostly.

My based strength


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

[youtube]Extg_T2u64s[/youtube]

this guy is my inspiration and my mentor. 

God bless his soul.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Heathen. Everything about Mikasa is perfect, including her delicious abs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the only way that it could look in anyway attractive.


NSFW


and from what I read from WAD she's apparently 1-D


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> This is the only way that it could look in anyway attractive.
> 
> 
> NSFW



Brb masturbating



Original Sin said:


> and from what I read from WAD she's apparently 1-D



1-D? 

One Direction? The little cunts my sister listens to?

The fuck they have to do with anything?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

those little cunts?

santi pls


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

4n if you tell me your a fan of one direction


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

.............................................................

>_>

one direction? never heard of'em.


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know shit about them other than like two songs, but if you fucking listen to them foreign I swear I'll think you a bigger queerbait than I already do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> This is the only way that it could look in anyway attractive.
> 
> 
> NSFW
> ...



She may be 1-D but I'd still give her 1D, again and again.

Hehehehehehehahahhahhhahahohooho

...

I need food


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

yeah when i don't eat a lot i sleep like the whole fucking day
its a problem


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

also im unsure how any parent could possibly kick their kid out of the house


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

You don't have a Hispanic mother.

These are heartless creatures with zero fucks.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Jesus I need to stop skipping meals here I am be becoming narcoleptic.
> 
> My daily caloric intake went from like 3,000 to about 700 over here.
> 
> ...



why the hell are you skipping meals?

stop being stupid and eat


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Brb masturbating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1-D as in bland as fuck character:


Sant? said:


> You don't have a Hispanic mother.
> 
> These are heartless creatures with zero fucks.



good thing my hispanic mother was born in the US. But one time she slapped me so hard that my eye kept rolling to the side by itself.

She felt bad and my mean self made sure she did.


----------



## nore (Aug 11, 2013)

Sigh morgana support, Why i get those players who miss only bindings and cast their shield to late.
I don't even understand what strong about her as support.
They mostly say CC but Leona and taric work better in my opinion.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

cause her shield is strong against CC


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

αce said:


> also im unsure how any parent could possibly kick their kid out of the house





Sant? said:


> You don't have a Hispanic mother.
> 
> These are heartless creatures with zero fucks.



^

Good thing mine was born in the U.S.

My grandma sent my mom to boarding school when she was 6 for years. A French Catholic one with nuns as teachers at that!



Chausie said:


> why the hell are you skipping meals?
> 
> stop being stupid and eat



It is not my fault!

I'll be preoccupied with some activity or something then miss our scheduled meal times.

Basically, Ping Pong OP.

I keep getting wrecked by a former crackhead I've befriended, and I'm no slouch.

I think he is cheating his program. 




nore said:


> Sigh morgana support, Why i get those players who miss only bindings and cast their shield to late.
> I don't even understand what strong about her as support.
> They mostly say CC but Leona and taric work better in my opinion.





Chausie said:


> cause her shield is strong against CC



Good girl!

*scratches her behind the ear*


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

My ranked team, I've decided this shall be our new support.

Looks pretty promising so far.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Good job! You remembered to buy Tear this time.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Bought if first back, fully stacked at 20 min.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh btw, a person that said they main nid never bought tear and said they don't need it and I don't know what I was talking about and they would rek me. Truth?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> It is not my fault!
> 
> I'll be preoccupied with some activity or something then miss our scheduled meal times.
> 
> ...



Well try to remember! don't wanna be getting ill when you're supposed to be getting better! just pure silliness. eating is good for you

maybe if you eat you'll get the energy to beat him!



WAD said:


> Good girl!
> 
> *scratches her behind the ear*



_puurrrr_


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Oh btw, a person that said they main nid never bought tear and said they don't need it and I don't know what I was talking about and they would rek me. Truth?



maybe they just play her differently, there's other mana regen items in the game

also people are known to say things but not do them


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

cancer on a stick


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> 1-D as in bland as fuck character:



u 'avin a giggle there m8?

u watch ur mouth u cheeky lil cunt or I swear on me mum's grave i'll hook u right in the gabber innit.



Original Sin said:


> good thing my hispanic mother was born in the US.





WAD said:


> Good thing mine was born in the U.S.



Over privileged fggts. Rub it in will you?


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

This will cheer you up Santi

[youtube]okpf-cgIwFE[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Oh btw, a person that said they main nid never bought tear and said they don't need it and I don't know what I was talking about and they would rek me. Truth?



You don't need it per se, but uh, why not? Nid stacks it pretty quick and Seraph's gives the single most AP of any item. Only argument or alternative is if you're against a heavy magic team so you go the Athene's route instead (giving you CDR you otherwise would miss out on) and you anticipate not getting blue all the time.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

why would you not get tear on nidalee


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

First poke comp, now hard engage.

I think our team practice is going well


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

vae
no one gives a fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

You're just jealous I'm good and you're not.



You know, I can win with a premade


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

so im watching the proms, and they're doing this 'urban proms' thing, i mean, most the music is good, from what i've seen so far.

 but the presenters are very awkward and i think most the audience is on the classical side more than the urban side, and don't know what to make of it

it's kinda funny


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

unlike you and gogeta, how good i am at this game does not mean much


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

You can win when you get carried


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

also i refrained from asking before
altho i was hinting at it in game


4n why did you build frozen heart as a second item against a team with vlad, karthus, zac and nidalee?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

I didn't get much exposure to it before I left but, in my opinion new Spirit Visage and Banshee's Veil are OP.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

wad how you liking them trees up by niagra falls
if you were in canadian niagra falls i'd come visit you


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

αce said:


> also i refrained from asking before
> altho i was hinting at it in game
> 
> 
> 4n why did you build frozen heart as a second item against a team with vlad, karthus, zac and nidalee?



My fucking sides


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> I didn't get much exposure to it before I left but, in my opinion new Spirit Visage and Banshee's Veil are OP.



Good. Lissandra top starting cloth armor and rushing arm guard was pissing me off. Too broken.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

I am actually 45 minutes from the Falls, if you were familiar with the upstate NY area I can inform you where.

And if I brought my passport I'd visit you!

Either way I'm in the works to meet the first person from NF in about a month. He's going to take me to Buffalo (closest city to me and where he is from) and I am going to scarf down a whole mess of Buffalo wings.

OP OP


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

i just realized im going to new york city for an internship for two months


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

But the landscape here is beautiful. I'll upload pictures when I do finally go home which is starting to feel a long ways off.

Then again, I'm easily impressed by nature's scenery being a Miami native. Flatlands and palm trees.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i just realized im going to new york city for an internship for two months



When is that?

Maybe we can plan our first ever "LoL thread meeting"!

I'd be in the corner of the picture gnawing on my shoe. Less than an hour left.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

its also better because you can outsmart zombies with the landscape
in miami, zombies just chase you straight across the state without any physical hindrance
except maybe hurricanes

when the inevitable zombie apocalypse breaks out, make sure to move to canada


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> When is that?
> 
> Maybe we can plan our first ever "LoL thread meeting"!
> 
> I'd be in the corner of the picture gnawing on my shoe. Less than an hour left.



i believe its gonna start in september, latest is october


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

And now I have a roomate, and he's gonna be here even longer than I am.

Sigh...

Oh well, at least he seems like a really cool guy.

But now I have to jerk off in the bathroom, bah! (get TMI'd suckas!)

Also Ace,

I had always planned to move to Canada or Alaska or Iceland or Finland as a zombie contingency plan.

Snow is OP.

Get frictioned.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

zzzzz
you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to bring passports and then we just chill at niagra falls
the canadian version is actually much better because you can see the falls from the good side
that and there are a bunch of clubs and restaurants to go to


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

αce said:


> also i refrained from asking before
> altho i was hinting at it in game
> 
> 
> 4n why did you build frozen heart as a second item against a team with vlad, karthus, zac and nidalee?



when i was building it, none of those people who you just called were even close to being fed. like literally when i had glacial shroud, not even karthus ult killed me and i was low. only cait was doing dmg.

can't snowball advantages for shit. :\ 

so i decided to finish the build. didnt see the sense in not doing so.

so please do not try to turn this on me because Vae's on your case.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i believe its gonna start in september, latest is october



I imagine you'll be taking your car? And staying for the duration?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> And now I have a roomate, and he's gonna be here even longer than I am.
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> ...



I know this feel, mate.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

αce said:


> zzzzz
> you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to bring passports and then we just chill at niagra falls
> the canadian version is actually much better because you can see the falls from the good side
> that and there are a bunch of clubs and restaurants to go to



ill bring my passport



4N said:


> when i was building it, none of those people who you just called were even close to being fed. like literally when i had glacial shroud, not even karthus ult killed me and i was low. only cait was doing dmg.
> 
> can't snowball advantages for shit. :\
> 
> ...



you shouldnt build for one person against a double ap comp

golem instead of wraith spirit and locket(unless adrian built it) and then spirit visage/banshees would be have been best for you imo


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> I imagine you'll be taking your car? And staying for the duration?


yeah ill need to drive up and stay for 2 months there


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

> when i was building it, none of those people who you just called were even close to being fed. like literally when i had glacial shroud, not even karthus ult killed me and i was low. only cait was doing dmg.



so you're going to spend 2600 on an item for a caitlin that i can kill in 3 hits?



> can't snowball advantages for shit. :\



there was no advantage to snowball




> so i decided to finish the build. didnt see the sense in not doing so.



really? because i can point out about 50 reasons



> so please do not try to turn this on me because Vae's on your case.



no one said anything about vae
it gets annoying when we do premades and you guys outplay yourself


if the opponent outplays you, okay, whatever that just means he's better than you
but when people outplay themselves it's annoying





there was absolutely 0 reason to build a frozen heart
im just telling you now
yeah, of course vlad and karthus do little early game
but im playing zed so why are you scared of a cait


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

αce said:


> zzzzz
> you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to bring passports and then we just chill at niagra falls
> the canadian version is actually much better because you can see the falls from the good side
> that and there are a bunch of clubs and restaurants to go to



Are your documents up to date? Can you cross over if anything?

Might just ask my mom to mail me my passport anyways, though. I would like to visit Toronto very much. I get the snagging feeling it's better than V-town.

Unless youre a pothead like I was, B.C bud OP.

Irrelevant though since I never had the chance to sample it then


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> ill bring my passport
> 
> 
> 
> ...



btw your elise wasnt bad, you need to get a better feel of repel range, but general mechanics i didnt think were bad

just the item build decision was questionable(not the reason we lost the game btw)


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

sorry
2900

l0l


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

> Are your documents up to date? Can you cross over if anything?
> 
> Might just ask my mom to mail me my passport anyways, though. I would like to visit Toronto very much. I get the snagging feeling it's better than V-town.
> 
> ...



fuck new york
come to toronto

altho not in the winter
dear god not in the winter


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

actually new york is worse than toronto in the winter


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> ill bring my passport
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in retrospect, yes, true.




> no one said anything about vae
> it gets annoying when we do premades and you guys outplay yourself
> 
> 
> ...



the thing is, i wasn't failing because i was getting ahead(initially). my item build may have been questionable but by no means was I playing terribly so i don't know what outplay yourselves you are talking about.






> but im playing zed so why are you scared of a cait



cait out ranges zed, plus as zed you often depend on getting a good position or catching champs out to completely burst them down. in a straight up fight this is almost impossible so yeah, i didn't trust ya.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh man this might actually happen.

The yung adventures of Based Ace, James-kun, and Waddles the Duck.

The events that transpire

might be worthy of a Hollywood movie script


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2013)

see you then, LG


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> btw your elise wasnt bad, you need to get a better feel of repel range, but general mechanics i didnt think were bad
> 
> just the item build decision was questionable(not the reason we lost the game btw)



i know my item build wasn't what lost the game. we just had bad teamfighting. 

and as i rappelled nid went outside of my range, just as i did it and since they fixed the bug i couldn't land to her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

A black guy, a white guy, and a Mexican (although I'm not, all Hispanics appear to be Mexican to others outside our race)

And nah this would have to happen in September so autumn it is.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

Fuck you hn who'd visit you


----------



## Maerala (Aug 11, 2013)

If you meet Ace IRL he'll force you to call him Hassan.

And then it's like who is this person?


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

> the thing is, i wasn't failing because i was getting ahead(initially). my item build may have been questionable but by no means was I playing terribly so i don't know what outplay yourselves you are talking about.



it means you put yourself in a position where vlad and karthus will just kill you
2.9k for a single champion that only had a bloodthirster means karthus and vlad can kill you without items




> cait out ranges zed, plus as zed you often depend on getting a good position or catching champs out to completely burst them down. in a straight up fight this is almost impossible so yeah, i didn't trust ya.




i am at a loss for words


every adc in the game outranges zed, what kind of logic is this?
and of course zed requires good positioning to kill a target. that's kind of the point of playing an assassin. you can't just run through a team

im not sure how you think zed is supposed to be played but to say that killing a caitlin in a fight as an assassin is impossible is a gigantic lack of understanding of the champion


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2013)

LG fuk off brah


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

> If you meet Ace IRL he'll force you to call him Hassan.
> 
> And then it's like who is this person?



i actually wouldn't give a darn
it's not like you guys can pronounce it properly


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

w.e.
games over

im not blaming you
im just saying
dont build an armor item that nerfs attack speed item when there are 4 ap champions in the game


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

l0l
toronto op

we visit the cn tower
MP


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

Maerala said:


> If you meet Ace IRL he'll force you to call him Hassan.
> 
> And then it's like who is this person?



LOL

we never even call Ace by his real name in Skype. I don't think that'd change. 



αce said:


> it means you put yourself in a position where vlad and karthus will just kill you
> 2.9k for a single champion that only had a bloodthirster means karthus and vlad can kill you without items



yeah i understand that now but im saying that at the time when i had glacial shroud, it wasn't a bad idea.






> i am at a loss for words
> 
> 
> every adc in the game outranges zed, what kind of logic is this?
> ...



in any team if they have decent peel, zed will have difficulty getting to the adc. i never said it was impossible. the thing is that team didn't have anything special(they only had zac for engage) when it came to that but they got too far ahead by time it got to the teamfighting.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2013)

fuck off ace I know how to pronounce your fucking name.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

yeah but
you're black


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

i need to find an albino husky so i can name it ghost
this is a near impossible task however


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

i would like to breed a siberian husky with a pure white akita.

i would name it Longclaw.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

if you do come to toronto i will bring you kids to the battle station lan cafe
and then we can ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) it out from there


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

αce said:


> i actually wouldn't give a darn
> it's not like you guys can pronounce it properly



Not true, I can pronounce it.

Proven it multiple times.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 11, 2013)

αce said:


> we can ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) it out from there



Can I get in on this?


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

actually, vae is right. he can pronounce it.
fuck you.


ALSO nevermind, net effect is better
its right by eaton centre so we can go lusting after them asian girls
cause eaton centre and toronto in general is asian central



honestly, james is from penn
wad is from miami


i don't think you're ready for the amount of asians you are going to see if you come to toronto


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

I can pronounce your name just fine too.

But with an alias/nick like Ace, would you honestly be discomforted being called that IRL?

For me, WAD, yep.

I'd flinch.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

Hah-San

did i type the correct pronounciation?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Also even if I and everyone else have gotten accustomed to calling LG by his name, I will only address him as "Godflefries" IRL.

_Just because._


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

I wouldn't mid being called Vae.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 11, 2013)

How do Hassan and Magnus not have legitimate IRL nicknames tho?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2013)

4N just uninstall bro


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

My IRL nickname is MAGN00S,

No, I don't.
Not like Magnus is hard to say.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

in case you're wondering this is the eaton centre








> I can pronounce your name just fine too.
> 
> But with an alias/nick like Ace, would you honestly be discomforted being called that IRL?
> 
> ...



i'd just call you leo

















okay
here you go



third one is the most accurate
second one is good too but its kinda quiet and fast


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

IRL friends, family, and co-workers already call me Santisimo and have for many years.

No problem.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

yeah your name is easy to pronounce if thats the case.

i got u covered.

 but imma still call u Ace anyway.

you can actually call me Luffy.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

i've met people from WoW IRL, and they just continued to call me Chausie

it's not that big of a deal, people often have nicknames, if someone who doesn't know hears, they will just assume it's a nickname. because it is one.


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

Adrian, this set.

Wut.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 11, 2013)

Never bet against the Koreans.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2013)

Calling me HN would be stupid tho


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

> you can actually call me Luffy.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Man, I just found my perfect support player.

He's really good, same sense of humor as me, likes the same kind of games and he used to play WoW in a top guilld(Method)

I'm so happy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

Just don't go swiming


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Doesn't matter if I lose my balls, I got my dream support.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 11, 2013)

So i got to my flat. Slept through the whole 6 hour trip with 2 other people in the back. Got all the stuff into the flat. Slept for an hour, then woke up only to move to the other room to sleep there for like 3 hours. 

Fun day. How is everyone doing


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So i got to my flat. Slept through the whole 6 hour trip with 2 other people in the back. Got all the stuff into the flat. Slept for an hour, then woke up only to move to the other room to sleep there for like 3 hours.
> 
> Fun day. How is everyone doing



I just bought a bike. And Kmart is a disgusting place to go to.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Had my dinner.

I got full.

I got filled.

I got fulfilled. 



Vae said:


> Man, I just found my perfect support player.
> 
> He's really good, same sense of humor as me, likes the same kind of games and he used to play WoW in a top guilld(Method)
> 
> I'm so happy.





Vae said:


> Doesn't matter if I lose my balls, I got my dream support.



Vae is in love pek

The bot lane duo will become

The butt lane duo!


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

wad
why are you so happy


and they actually let you on the internet


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

People think the Lakers have more of a chance to go to the finals than the Rockets. LA fans OP.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

kobelakers fans suck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

αce said:


> wad
> why are you so happy
> 
> 
> and they actually let you on the internet



Because I got to eat dinner and it was delicious. 

But seriously speaking, it is because I have a certain energy about me. Senju level in quantity and Uchiha level in quality.

With my history of substance abuse and emotional traumas, it became too easy to skew it negatively. My great love and passion became hateful and dark, like a true Uchiha. It became evident that I have been living a self-destructive lifestyle, yet since I hadn't committed suicide - it's clear deep down I still wanted to live. Just needed help.

And so I did. This is by no means a miracle cure and I'm keeping grounded in that and I'm not guaranteed to keep this mentality, but the harder I fight for it, the more likely I can succeed in actually living how I want to live. With my powerful chakra, I believe I'll do it and not fall into darkness.

And most importantly, I want to spread this positive influence to all the people I encounter and interact with on my journey. I have so much to share, and I want to make this world a better place and maybe who I am can make a significant impact. Ultimately, the Uchiha should have been defined by the power and depth of their love, and I won't let it transmute into hate again.

Also, I'm happy because I have internet while in rehab. Too cool.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

also, food OP


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

so basically
it was the food


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Had chicken. Stuffed chicken. I LOVE chicken. With chocolate fudge for dessert. Good food.

Though I nearly died because while having salad I chomped into a jalape?o with one whole bite and I gravely underestimated the spiciness.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

wad take me with you

i abuse

junk food


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Had chicken. Stuffed chicken. I LOVE chicken. With chocolate fudge for dessert. Good food.
> 
> Though I nearly died because while having salad I chomped into a jalape?o with one whole bite and I gravely underestimated the spiciness.



what did i tell you!

food is good for you

to forget to eat is silliness, and you are a silly moo for doing so


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 11, 2013)

I love meat myself. Chicken and Pork in particular. 

That's the best food. If it was healthier and less expensive i'd eat meat every day, all day. Just die on top of tons of meat. Did i mention i like meat


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Food is tasty.

Good food is why I'm starting to get fat.

I need to start working out so I can eat and not be fat.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2013)

vae you're not getting another skin out of me. 


Go die in a fire imo.


----------



## Magic (Aug 11, 2013)

Original sin, I'm trying not to barf.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 11, 2013)

or just eat good food in moderation, vae


----------



## Magic (Aug 11, 2013)

I didn't read any of that tldr by WAD. 

too lulzy the playful wording.


----------



## Magic (Aug 11, 2013)

I hate this game btw, thinking of migrating to Dota 2 and seeing what that country is like.

Any of you willing to show me the ropes in that game?


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2013)

oh hey dota 2 i can play that game. 

show you the ropes eh?

NOPE.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Those tits though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 11, 2013)

Naut is one of the best jungle gankers na.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I hate this game btw, thinking of migrating to Dota 2 and seeing what that country is like.
> 
> Any of you willing to show me the ropes in that game?


DOTA 2 is the same but the game is harder.


WAD said:


> Those tits though.


P-much why I posted it. Look by the makeup and those tits.

league related.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

both games have steep learning curves. even when i was lvl 30, for about a month i still didn't understand the game. (league of legends)

i played dota 2. it was nice, seemed a bit intensive computer-wise so i didn't linger on it too long. mechanically speaking, its a harder game and there isn't so much of a forced meta like there is in league. expect to take a very long while learning the game if thats what you truly want.

if you can't take league though, then dota isn't the game for you but it ultimately comes down to preference. i recommend playing bot games in dota 2 to start you off and i don't mean like 5 of them. try 20 before you play an actual game. at least try to become familiar with the basics.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> vae you're not getting another skin out of me.
> 
> 
> Go die in a fire imo.



Lol, you still owe me for the Nidalee skin.

You payed the Vi one back now, I'll be using my next skin sometime in the future.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

what would you max on Malphite jungle?

i would imagine it would be R>E>Q>W to help with the jungle clear.


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, you still owe me for the Nidalee skin.
> 
> You payed the Vi one back now, I'll be using my next skin sometime in the future.



Liar I dont owe you shit. 

By Thragmar's hammer, I WILL NOT GIFT YOU AGAIN!


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Some kid on facebook thinks the Pudge/Chen combo Na'Vi pulled off would be easy as long as he knew how to play Dota.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 11, 2013)

Why does darth owe you a skin lol.

I remember i gifted Vae something with the gifting center came out but i don't remember. It was one of the adcs..

I gifted 4n Xin zhao skin and darth the fireworks corki. I think thats all i gifted. Hmm. Oh and i gave darth 5 dollars. I want to gift Adrian and ace but Idk what they want o.o


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

I gift you people with every game I join. My very presence is a gift.

You're welcome.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

He owes me a skin because I only got him skins on the promise that he'd pay me back when he had money.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

You either got me Gangster Twitch or Mafia Miss Fortune.

I think it was Mafia MF.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

4N said:


> what would you max on Malphite jungle?
> 
> i would imagine it would be R>E>Q>W to help with the jungle clear.



That is correct.

Generally speaking though, don't try to jungle Malphite.

-Mediocre clear time (especially on first go)
-Quite susceptible to counterjungling/very blue reliant especially on first and life is not easy without second
-Very weak gank/map presence until Level 6

Honestly, top lane Malphite with TP only way to go. Farm up like a boss and when you can or have to snowball that bot lane or save them with the big ultimates.

And though he doesn't need a whole lotta farm to do his job (which is the only reason he CAN work in the jungle) there's a difference between a Malphite that's hard to kill and an Unstoppable Force that the extra item or 2 will make.


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

In all due honesty, I miss you guys to hell. I miss the Skype calls, I miss foreign telling me I have a delightful voice and sexually harassing me and my mother, I miss WAD-o saying "Santi, go in and rek.... Oh shit, he's already in. Fucking Santi.", I miss Vae telling me not to sell my Madred's for a brutalizer, I miss Adrian not even being in the fucking game and telling us what TV show he's watching, I miss Ace being a ^ (use bro)... I miss everything 

I'm beginning to regret everything that led to me being kicked out of the house and moving to this country, just because I didn't want to silently tolerate my mother anymore.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Wait, I feel like an idiot now.

What country are you in, why can't you play and why did you get kicked out?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

4N said:


> what would you max on Malphite jungle?
> 
> i would imagine it would be R>E>Q>W to help with the jungle clear.





Sant? said:


> I gift you people with every game I join. My very presence is a gift.
> 
> You're welcome.



Real talk though, you are always a delight to play with. Whether it be the rare moments you carry instead of me or fail miserably, whether you're feeling like a pimp Laxus or homo Rogue, or whether you have a robotic animal voice or not - playing with you and your uninhibited way of thinking and moving is always refreshing and somehow keeps me grounded that it's just a game for funsies.

I look forward to playing with you again in a few months when both our vidas loca are straightened out. 

Kay, I authorize and allow people to make fun of me for Ricky Martin phrases.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Erm, that was obviously only directed at Santi.

Kyle, I love you, but sometimes you made me feel like setting this world ablaze. 

But I promise when I get back I won't snap again!

But do work hard to get better, or at least always give it your best.


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> What country are you in



_Republica Dominicana_



> why can't you play



No PC and LoL isn't compatible with the iPad.



> why did you get kicked out?



I cursed the fuck out of my mom.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

I miss playing with rage WADO-Kon.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Why did you curse the shit out of her? Like, what happened?

Also, why did you go to the Dominican Republic?


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

Isn't Santi's mom hot? 

Worst I said to my mom is that she was stupid and a pain in my ass. Why? I forgot.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Worst thing I ever did to my mum was tell her to shut the fuck up.

But my mum is a nice, I love her and she never really makes me mad.

I was like 14 at the time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

santi those games with your scary ass voice mic was probably the best day ever


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2013)

vae nobody cares.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

I feel bad for my mom. She gets too much hate. My dad has threatened to stab her (he apologized later) and told me and my sister we are the only reason he stays around.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like your dad is a bit of a psychopath.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

She made him that way


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why did you curse the shit out of her? Like, what happened?
> 
> Also, why did you go to the Dominican Republic?



It's something that has built up for a while, but the trigger was her walking into my room and slapping the headphones off of my head because I was laughing at 3 AM.

Now, normally this would seem like a reasonable thing to do and not that big of a deal, but the thing is that nobody had anything to do in the morning (she doesn't work and was awake in the living room playing candy crush), I laughed for like no more than two or three seconds and was making sure to control the volume of my laughter, so I know I wasn't unreasonably loud, and on top of all I was extremely annoyed by her hypocrisy due to the fact that every week she throws Hispanic house parties until like 6:00 AM when *I'm the one who has to wake up at 8:00 AM and go to work.* On top of that, I generally don't respond well to people putting their hands on me. It's a huge pet peeve of mines and I can not describe nor count how many school fights I've gotten into because of someone intentionally touching me in a hostile manner.

With all of the tension being built up for over a year, me being in not the greatest mood, and her storming into my room and slapping the headphones off of my ears when all I wanted to do was cheer myself up with some 10/10 comedy.... I saw red and completely went off on her in the most Dominican way possible. If there's one thing about Spanish, our insults are creative and innovative as fuck, and I did so in a way that I had never done so before. My mouth and tongue moved faster than my brain could process.



Original Sin said:


> Isn't Santi's mom hot?



See what you started, 4n? Do you see what you did!?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't blame someone else for what you become.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

today on NF therapy


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> today on NF therapy



^ 

this thread


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

See the effect I have on people? 

My influence is too strong. Now come sit by the campfire with me (I am sitting by one but it is long since been put out ) and sing Kumbaya.

Oh! Breaking Bad is back on air, and I'm missing it and I don't think any streams are iPhone compatible 

Rage...returning...

**


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

so santi, weren't you living in the dominican republic with your mom? or were you living in miami?
either way, your mother has a srs issue she needs to solve if she kicked you out for that. what you did was completely disrespectful but i won't preach her because I've already cussed my grandmother whom I used to live with but she never kicked me out though she gave me a permanent scar by my temple (through a shaving can cream at me and the sharp rim hit me squarely)

so who do you live with now mate?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay, going to my room.

I forgot my blood is like the nectar of the gods, so I am being hukhukzergrushed by bugs.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't blame Santi, and if it was me I would've blown up way before that and just left on my own.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

and if i didn't went to training for 4 months, you honestly wouldn't have had to rage at me because you raged at me more than you did in the past month than the other three where were playing together before. 

which is one of the reasons that had me startled because i was like dafuq is wrong with you.

can't help but get worse at a game anyway if i don't play it for a while. also, during training i didn't care too much if i did stupid shit even it was the most obvious kind but now that i'm playing regularly again i find that i'm getting my edge again, both the good and bad (the rage).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

I might just get this blown up into poster-size and keep it above my computer when I get home just in case I start to slip. It always gets me.


----------



## Magic (Aug 11, 2013)

on Mal Jungle Q,E and save W for last.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes that is indeed how you would skill up jungle Malzahar.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> I might just get this blown up into poster-size and keep it above my computer when I get home just in case I start to slip. It always gets me.



no

you need to watch the video and truly become at peace with yourself. that picture is not enough.

also 
[YOUTUBE]HfYbU1jNQPQ[/YOUTUBE]

itachi level speed plays.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

Got more stuff for you, Santi.

[youtube]FcFgGOL_LL8[/youtube]
[youtube]D_Vg4uyYwEk[/youtube]

We are now League of Manly Tears.


Also, what the fuck are you Latin Americans doing in one of the most racist states in the US?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Nah, I was living in North Carolina. To be fair, my mother is sort of bi-polar. It runs in her mother's side of the family. Although her case isn't half as bad as her sister's, she still tends to get moody and she's probably a bit depressed due to her recent unemployment.
> 
> Normally I understand that and would have worked the situation out, but I was in a not so happy mood myself and had already bottled up a bunch of my frustrations. It was just one of those events that happened because it was the wrong place and the wrong time.
> l




ah, you were living just a state away from me when i was in training. no wonder you were frustrated. fck that state.

is there anyone in your family who can convince your mom to let you back in? there  some occasions my mum wanted to kick me out but my gran would convince her to let me stay (i never begged tho because those times she had me so damn angry i punched a hole in the wall).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll be in South Carolina by next year if all goes well with my master plan.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

wad pls

south carolina sucks

i was stuck there for 4 months in training

i know i what i speak of. fck that state.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

It's fine if you are white.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

south carolina is great fuck you foreign


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

no

fck south carolina

especially during the summer time

has some of the shittiest weather i've ever experienced

also there is nothing to do there, like i swear. 

just about as boring as georgia


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

rofl you stayed in a shitty area then

lived in charleston for 16 years, aside from hurricanes its great


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Foreign come to Sweden and fite me IRL.

Jamaican dreads boy.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 11, 2013)

who are u calling a jamaican

plz die vae


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 11, 2013)

Fight me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 11, 2013)

In real life.


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Also, what the fuck are you Latin Americans doing in one of the most racist states in the US?



In the West and Mountains yes, but Raleigh is very diverse and constantly in the top 4 "Fastest growing cities" every year.



4N said:


> ah, you were living just a state away from me when i was in training. no wonder you were frustrated. fck that state.
> 
> is there anyone in your family who can convince your mom to let you back in? there  some occasions my mum wanted to kick me out but my gran would convince her to let me stay (i never begged tho because those times she had me so damn angry i punched a hole in the wall).



That wasn't the problem, she herself tried to convince me to come move back in but I refused. I'm too damn prideful, and was very salty when she took the car. North Carolina is a state where you "need" a car to move around, and I had to resign from both of my jobs due to me not being able to get around. The lack of employment, transportation, and my own pride refusing to go back to her led me to using my money to come here to DR once more.



Vae said:


> Foreign come to Sweden and fite me IRL.
> 
> Jamaican dreads boy.



Do it foreign. You can take him.


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

lol these kids and their problems


bitches im flawless


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

>Ty Lee


Excellent taste, Ace.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

4N said:


> wad pls
> 
> south carolina sucks
> 
> ...





Lord Genome said:


> rofl you stayed in a shitty area then
> 
> lived in charleston for 16 years, aside from hurricanes its great



Gotta go there.



This is assuming of course I can score high on the ASVAB to qualify for this elite rate.

Last time I did 5 years ago, I got a 99.

So...


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

are you on a phone?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 11, 2013)

haha i lived in goose creek i know exactly where that is


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2013)

soon we shall write a book called the adventures of ace, james and leo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 11, 2013)

Derp, what gave you that impression Ace?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol holy shit, this final game in Dota 2 finals is soooo good.

Alliance with outmaneuvers everywhere but Na'Vi with fed Phantom Assassin.


----------



## Magic (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow @ Alliance.


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

twitch so laggy.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Admiral Bulldog with the beast split pushing and s4 with the sickest distractions and outplays, my god this game is so good.


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

not the dota thread.


----------



## Magic (Aug 12, 2013)

WOW KINGS IN THE NORTH 

damn nice come back


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2013)

So our Zilean pulled off the funniest juke na to lead their Thresh and Lux to me, getting me a double.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh
My
Fucking
God

S4 with the BEST FUCKING PORT DELAYS, SO GOOD.

GG ALLIANCE BEASTS.


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

The ending was like Dignitas vs SK


----------



## Magic (Aug 12, 2013)

That last game was beautiful. Wow


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2013)

I rarely agree with Darth but...

I agree with Darth.


----------



## Magic (Aug 12, 2013)

Dude that was epic, you two need to stfu. Great moment in gaming.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

i need to start spectating some dota games.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

not
dota
thread


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't
give
a
fuck

You act like all we talk about is LoL, get off your high horse, those plays were better than anything I've seen in LoL.
Live with it, it was sick and I WILL TALK ABOUT IT ^ (use bro).


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

someones mad


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2013)

you can like
talk about it in the dota thread
thats right under this thread


----------



## Magic (Aug 12, 2013)

αce said:


> someones mad


We are hyped, not mad


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

How about no, James.

Suck my D I do what I want.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

my ace avatar is not pleased


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

Your avatar looks high.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

They should kill off chopper.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

LOL
shots
fired




> They should kill off chopper.



I will chop your balls off


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

Unfortunately SK is in no position to say no.



And kill Chopper. It would be funny. Like when Ushio died in Clannad.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

don't even joke about that you whore


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

Fairy Tail has mad more emotional scenes than that series.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd like to thank Vae and RemChu for killing any curiosity I might have ever had in DOTA2, which would have been an endeavor that accomplished nothing with my life other than waste time.


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok real talk. I'm actually laughing at Ace's death from One Piece. I thought his voice would be deeper.

And luffy's crying sounds like maniacal laughter.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

You're a psycho just like your dad.


----------



## Santí (Aug 12, 2013)

One Piece has great art.

Said no one ever.



Original Sin said:


> It would be funny. Like when Ushio died in Clannad.



You fucking monster, I will destroy and torture your very _soul._


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

My grandfather was the real psycho.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

I think One Piece has great art.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

one piece art is definitely one of the best out there currently.

people just don't like originality or prefer bland as opposed to oda's exotic drawings.


----------



## Santí (Aug 12, 2013)

No, early One Piece was abstract and interesting in a way I can appreciate.

Current OP just got weird and hard to distinguish. Kinda like Kishi's fight scenes.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

hard to distinguish?

i find it very easy to tell whats going on.

hard to distinguish is the d-grayman. i swear, its hard to tell whats going on in any of those scenes anymore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2013)

Agree with Santi.

Oda can really put people to shame with his backgrounds (thinking of a particular Skypeia panel) but his character design has always been ass.

All the women have the same figure. Statuesque hourglasses or five foot tall ogres.

While the men pretty much all look normal or are ten-foot tall ogres. Or randomly huge as heck like Whitebeard and the jii-san Luffy is currently fighting.


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

all right guys. all aboard the feels train.

[youtube]6o_2TeVk1tc[/youtube]


----------



## Maerala (Aug 12, 2013)

Elise complaining about something being broken.

_Elise_. 

Fiora qq is always baffling, but this was something else.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 12, 2013)

the elise was jealous, take no notice


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah nobody knows how to face Fiora


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 12, 2013)

Due to certain happenings and events IRL i am not sure if ill be able to post in this thread for a while.

I know a lot of you have grown a dislike to the way i express myself. Sucks, but nothing to do about that now.

I read a few pages back and ill have to say something similar myself - I do miss the old times of me, Waddles, Didi, Cronos, Chausie, Sajin and Darth playing 5's on EUW. Those were really fun times. 
If i've inconvenienced someone, do note that i am sorry for that. See you guys in a few weeks, hopefully. Take care, and hopefully you get your shit sorted out.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

we'll still be here when u come back.

hope everything works out for you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2013)

Was out on a 10-mile hike this morning and suddenly like an hour and a half into it...I had to _embrace_ the beauty of nature.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2013)

I guess you could say after such a long walk, I was pooped.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

at first i thought wad was just trolling

now i truly fear for his sanity

this bright, all-appreciative wad

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH ANGRY WAD?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

by all means i don't miss wrathful wad

but your new sense of self scares me D:


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

So yeah. Kha still good. Hope the pro's don't abandon him.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 12, 2013)

good bye gogeta! see you when you're back

maybe we could convince people to come EUW for a game some time.

and 4n, happy waddles is good waddles!


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> My grandfather was the real psycho.


Guess it runs in the family.


Gogeta said:


> Due to certain happenings and events IRL i am not sure if ill be able to post in this thread for a while.



Oh this again.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh that's Kass, his ult's flash.
I'm living in the future so the present is my past.
The present is Tristana and the present's made of glass.
Kass you're fucking back?
Kiss my ass.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Hady, no need to be rude.













Just kidding, be as rude as you can


----------



## Chausie (Aug 12, 2013)

come on guys, be nice and happy


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

thread quality + 3

now only if we can get rid of vae


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hady, no need to be rude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vae pls go do humanity a favor and cut off your testicles. 


αce said:


> thread quality + 3
> 
> now only if we can get rid of vae



we can dream.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Last time I got banned you said the thread was dull after like 2 days.

I am the person who completes this thread, you guys just don't know what you have until it dissapears


----------



## Wesley (Aug 12, 2013)

Where one falls, another shall rise.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2013)

[youtube]nBffQlygNk8[/youtube]

oh god


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

I said it was dull. Everyone else was happy you were gone.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Lolnope, I specifically remember Ace and Hady saying it was so weird and boring without me around.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

dat music

damn, aphro and link really did break that game.

i bet that rioter was just sitting to himself, laughing the entire time.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

james is in a game playing jarvan right now
l0l


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2013)

the flash range extension is really noticable rofl


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

So I'm really depressed for reasons I shall not state, but I need people to play league with in like half an hour to get my mind off of some shit. Please.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Play on your own, sucker.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

I got bitches, I got anything I put my mind to.
10 bitches is on me cause I put my mind to it, fucker.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

vae
are you going to watch falcons vs skt1 this week?
i should be able to skype from the start
and not rage quit like i did last time


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Last time I got banned you said the thread was dull after like 2 days.
> 
> I am the person who completes this thread, you guys just don't know what you have until it dissapears




No offense, but the thread was way better without you and Jiyeon. 



αce said:


> So I'm really depressed for reasons I shall not state, but I need people to play league with in like half an hour to get my mind off of some shit. Please.




I totally would do this

If I was on NA 


I could use my like level 3 account with horrible ping if you really need someone though
just message me


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lolnope, I specifically remember Ace and Hady saying it was so weird and boring without me around.



Lolnope  .


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

i would play with you nii-san

but i gotta go to work in like 10 mins .

will play later tho.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

αce said:


> vae
> are you going to watch falcons vs skt1 this week?
> i should be able to skype from the start
> and not rage quit like i did last time



Yeah, I'll be home from school just in time for the start of it.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

I just wanted to say that I'm the best Renekton NA.


----------



## Magic (Aug 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Due to certain happenings and events IRL i am not sure if ill be able to post in this thread for a while.
> 
> I know a lot of you have grown a dislike to the way i express myself. Sucks, but nothing to do about that now.
> 
> ...


Why all the drama? *yawn*


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2013)

new legendry janna skin


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 12, 2013)

Someone gift me that skin pls


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow, that looks amazing.

Too bad I don't play Janna enough to get it, and already have Victorious.

But shit, that looks so good.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

the urf+spatula in tornado gets me every time


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2013)

everything looks so good on it

i dont play her much but i think ill get it


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> everything looks so good on it
> 
> i dont play her much but i think ill get it



you've fallen into their trap.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 12, 2013)

i might get it as an excuse to play her more, as she is a lot of fun


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> you've fallen into their trap.


i know


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

Someone should gift me it.
Y'know since im best janna NA.


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

Sleep is a terrible drug.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

So riot can create hype and alrdy present this new janna skin but won't release lucian? 

Black champs just can't catch a break.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

but i thought you weren't black


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

There's something called making sure a champion is decently balanced, Foreign.

Stop crying.


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

Even on the internet blacks have to go to the back.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> There's something called making sure a champion is decently balanced, Foreign.
> 
> Stop crying.



Bitch plz

Riot knows nothing about balancing champs.

Shut up you racist prick.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

league is actually pretty damn balanced compared to dota and hon
so yeah, riot *does* know what they are doing


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Dota is balanced, I don't know what you're talking about.

It's balanced in a different way, but it's balanced.

And fuck you Foreign, I'm not racist you useless piece of garbage.


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

k. Tonight. Is the night where I start SnK. I dropped it around where Eren turns titan. Should I just go anime and then start the manga or go full manga.

Oh and I saw the sad scenes from Green Mile. I gotta stop watching sad stuff.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

I beg to differ because riot tends to over nerf as their solution to balancing champs whereas with dota, all of their heroes are op  in some way or the other so it just balances ouy anyway. 

In any case my statement wasn't to be taken seriously but if you wanna go there, I can gladly just bring up master yi as an example of riot's habit of creating broken champs then over nerfing if they can't truly balance said champ.

Riot does a good job of making a balanced game but making the notion that there aren't questionable aspects of it where some champs are concerbed is retarded. Furthermore comparing it to other games as well doesn't make it any more balanced as its just a comparison in the end.

Riot has its fair share of balancing issues. 

And how fcking long can it take to tweak a champ? Lucian is still gonna be considered op by the cmmunity anyway and will just get a tweak later on regardless. Fact is riot is taking too much time on it. You can argue that they are busy with Worlds coming up but there different departments of the company who deals with that side of things.

I'm all for making sure that the champ isn't too op or weak but lets not act like releasing such a perfect champ is paramount. Thats why riot receives feedback from us both before (pbe) and after (live). Improvements never stop after a champs release. Its never final.

So I fail to see why riot is taking so long to release the guy. They even admitted themselves that its taken far too much time.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

Impatient child.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

dota champs aren't op
only if they have 6 items


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

and if hyper carries have 6 items
they can 1v5




also, pudge is the most annoying champion ever made
he just hooks you and eats your face off


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> And fuck you Foreign, I'm not racist you useless piece of garbage.



I find it amusing how easy the troll can be trolled. 

I alrdy know you are no racist you foo'.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

all of my opinions on dota are based on the original tho
and yes the original dota had balancing issues


the most glaring one was before they changed port key
you could port with it while taking damage
everyone rushed that item


i can't really talk about dota 2 balance wise but i do know some champions are blatantly much stronger than others


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

Itemization in dota is so crazy and makes for such an interesting game. I think im gonna start watxhing some dota streams. Not play but just watch.


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

i can't find an HD version of that Janna splash damnit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2013)

Janna legendary, eh? Time to ban her every game.

She already counters an entire meta as is.


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

eh whatever I made it HD on my own.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

[youtube]QrCZmVDH79g[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

dat varus play was insane. and lol @ dat lee chasing riven for like ten minutes. 

Some high quality plays right there.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> There's something called making sure a champion is decently balanced, Foreign.
> 
> Stop crying.



Tbh no matter what any company does to balance a character in any sort of competitive game, the community will do its best to break that character.  This is a universal gaming truth.  Riot is only delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2013)

Dat  Riven


----------



## Chausie (Aug 12, 2013)

Sona still OP in arams

got added after the game by the enemy zed, who was not very happy at all. it will be so much better when all the kids are back in school!

also, just saw rastamouse on the latest dexter ep. was pretty odd to see


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

Seriously. Why is kha out of the picture now? That Q damage is insane. Even then the W is still good mid game.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 12, 2013)

people overreact when anything is nerfed, even if it's only slightly


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

w nerfs were harsh. and the fact that you can't w in midair anymore makes his playstyle less awesome.


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

So they basically made him less OP and this upset people. And the W nerfs mean shit when your Q is ridiculous.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 12, 2013)

I just realized Janna's left-handed.


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

Arcade Hellarimz and Riot Blitzcrank.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2013)

blade getting nerfed again


----------



## Shingy (Aug 12, 2013)

Is Janna good?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

Janna is pretty good. About the only support I prefer to play when I'm in the mood (been trying to get into Zyra whenever I can)


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 12, 2013)

Nerfing TriForce though.


----------



## Shingy (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm trying to find a good mid lane champ other than Lux and Syndra. I've been playing those two since the beginning.


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

What are you looking for in a champ?


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

Shingy said:


> Is Janna good?



nah she's terrible dont play her.


----------



## Shingy (Aug 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What are you looking for in a champ?



High burst and good scaling.


----------



## Shingy (Aug 12, 2013)

First time I played Janna support, some dick cried because I accidentally took 1 cs.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 12, 2013)

lol why is Blitzcrank getting another skin? Especially so soon after iBlitzcrank.


----------



## Roydez (Aug 12, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Nerfing TriForce though.



That's a buff if anything.

30 armor>250 hp.
The chasing potential is more consistent too, now.

I hope they don't tweak my Kassadin. He's fucking monstrous. Whether it's Jayce, Talon, Zed or Diana I carry like no tomorrow.
One game I had like 28 kills participation out of 30. One game my adc was behind 90 cs in 20 mins and the score was like 1-8. Still won.



He's pretty good for climbing my smurf.
Plat 1 n' counting. Maybe I'll get 2 accounts In Diamond 1 or even one in Challenger by the end of the season


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

is hecarim a strong jungler still?


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

Shingy said:


> High burst and good scaling.



That's every mid laner. And assassins too. I would say

-Akali
-Ryze
-Veigar(highest burst iirc)
-Diana
-Ahri
-Malzahar


----------



## Shingy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hmm I was thinking of testing Akali and Ryze out. 

Ryze seems like the better choice though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2013)

Ryze isn't burst though. He's a DPS Mage.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2013)

Lissandra
Kassadin
Ahri
Orianna
Anivia

Can't go wrong with either of those 5.

Also someone who is actually really good if you can grasp the playstyle and familiarize yourself with the spell ranges: Xerath


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

fair warning tho, anivia's auto attacks will give you some type of terminal cancer


also, TIL, cloudtemplar speaks english
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TI6YAQs1ss[/youtube]


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2013)

Bought Kassadin yesterday.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

that question at the end speaks worlds about north korea and south korea
they still consider them family


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Ryze isn't burst though. He's a DPS Mage.



Endgame can't he explode people?

this pic describes me so well when i lose.


----------



## Shingy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hmm, I'll try Anivia out as well then.

She always seemed weird to me.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

yes but ryze is considered a dps mage because his sustain damage is the most of any mage


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2013)

cloudtemplar and saint seem like they could be good buds, y'know, since both of them have military backgrounds.


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2013)

αce said:


> fair warning tho, anivia's auto attacks will give you some type of terminal cancer
> 
> 
> also, TIL, cloudtemplar speaks english
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TI6YAQs1ss[/youtube]



the fuck, all the korean shit you post is always so awkward mang.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2013)

Anivia's autos not so bad once you get the timing right. Plus having the 2nd longest auto range in the game after Caitlyn is hysterical. You just right click the enemy midlaner incessantly and if they pause to try and harass you with their spells you catch them offguard with a Q+E combo get chunked.


Once you got ult and have your mana items and blue you have unparalleled pushing.

Reminds me if Kass is still a FOTM pick when I get home I'll bust out my AD runes on bird.

Kass gets analed.


----------



## αce (Aug 12, 2013)

thats because koreans are awkward


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 12, 2013)

Roydez said:


> That's a buff if anything.
> 
> 30 armor>250 hp.
> The chasing potential is more consistent too, now.



Wait.  

Holy hell, I'm dumb.  For some reason I thought Trinity Force already gave a small amount of armor.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 12, 2013)

The Triforce meta returning?

Better nerf Irelia.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 12, 2013)

αce said:


> fair warning tho, anivia's auto attacks will give you some type of terminal cancer



Can confirm.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 12, 2013)

I remember reading somewhere that CloudTemplar used to be an english teacher.

EDIT: Or maybe he was studying to become one, but I heard something like that.


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

[youtube]7igFD59qO4Y[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

Yo playing with the boys,

most funniest fucking game ever. 

we lost of course


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 13, 2013)

WAD.

if you see him let him know "Katarina got to gold" and "That drugs are bad and that he should stop them =|"


----------



## Maerala (Aug 13, 2013)

That woman is insufferable.

tbh imo


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

the sig i gave you is better than that fiora one
is that suppose to be attractive?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

I forgot what she said that made Adrian so catty.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I'm pretty hot for teacher. Can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

Wasn't it because she took your mid or something?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> I forgot what she said that made Adrian so catty.



"I'm going mid no matter what."


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

how is that any worse than

"AHEUAHEUHEUH FIFI!"


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll say stuff like that sometimes too.

Am I insufferable?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 13, 2013)

It was more like, I had already picked a mid champion, and she was like "I'm always mid, going mid no matter what."

like l0l, girl who is you. I don't actually care 'cause I hate support and somehow I always end up bot lane with you douchebags anyway, it was just her attitude that was really off-putting.

I've grown accustomed to your faggotry, magnooz-kun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

Are you sure it's not your fear/hatred of vaginas 

...holy heck.

I just realized why you can love Tsunade as a gay male.

Because she is a master of Henge...she can very well have a penis.

She is like...the futa queen.

G
G


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

adrian isn't gay tho
he's either bi or wants to be a female


----------



## Maerala (Aug 13, 2013)

What's Fifi's excuse? 

But actually I was pretty excited to have a woman on the team since Chausie doesn't get to play with us too much. But I guess she forgot to take her Midol or something.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 13, 2013)

[youtube]ixDmkdkMUa0[/youtube]
[youtube]HTfRWknEHvU[/youtube]
[youtube]Ou5skWksigE[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank god you changed the set.

That hecarim skin reminds me of the pony game from adultswim.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

arcade hecarim is so gay.

im gonna gift the skin to santi.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 13, 2013)

αce said:


> adrian isn't gay tho
> he's either bi or wants to be a female







Original Sin said:


> Thank god you changed the set.



Do I complain about Ahri's saggy tatas even though they give me AIDS? No sir, I do not.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

god
now i have to go and look at cristina hendricks nudes
for the 10000th time this week
and its only tuesday


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Do I complain about Ahri's saggy tatas even though they give me AIDS? No sir, I do not.



Nice try, fool. Those aren't saggy.

Now if we were to say fiora has a horrendous voice that would be true and saying otherwise is an indication of insanity from the naysayer.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 13, 2013)

[youtube]BJAYcfrqNc4[/youtube]

Just felt like sharing this beast tribute


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 13, 2013)

holy shit that hecarim skin is awesome

its like robot unicorn attack thing

and that janna dance oh god my wallet


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 13, 2013)

Ahri is so cute though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> [youtube]HTfRWknEHvU[/youtube]



[youtube]kDszIT2aHnQ[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 13, 2013)

Blocked in my country gg.

Anyway, off to the first day of school, OH WOE ME.


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

Forecast Janna reminds me of princess peach.


WAD said:


> Are you sure it's not your fear/hatred of vaginas
> 
> ...holy heck.
> 
> ...


 x10000

I thought you were suppose to be getting clean up there. 



Vae said:


> Blocked in my country gg.
> 
> Anyway, off to the first day of school, OH WOE ME.


Have a good day sempai. Talk to a hawt swed girl for me


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

fuckin school. After school you just work nonstop.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> is hecarim a strong jungler still?



I don't think he deals enough damage to properly gank.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I don't think he deals enough damage to properly gank.



The only thing that changed is that his ult does a tiny bit less damage and happens at the end of the ult.

Anyway, went to school, waited 10 min to find out my teacher's vacation ends NEXT week.

Could've fucking sent out a mail or something, scumbags.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> What's Fifi's excuse?
> 
> But actually I was pretty excited to have a woman on the team since Chausie doesn't get to play with us too much. But I guess she forgot to take her Midol or something.



i can play with you guys more if you like, i just forget to log on NA, and end up doing endless amounts of arams on EUW instead


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

i also never thought that hecarim would be the next champ for an arcade skin, after sona


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

I am clean up here, Remmy.

What you don't know about me apparently is drugs were the only thing keeping my imaginative and deviant mind in check.

Usually people become imaginative and deviant when they do drugs.

I am the anomaly.


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm just messing with ya. 

fuck tsunade


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

[youtube]W2Ykhdk2Qfw[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

madlife is god
in other news, the sky is blue


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

Imagine if Madlife never gets a world championship.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

that's not necessarily a surprise
he's won enough in his career though


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

He's one of those people that deserve a championship considering his skill and impact.


----------



## Darth (Aug 13, 2013)

no player or team flat out deserves a championship lol.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

unless they win it
derp


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

As usual I disagree heavily with Darth.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

Why would you disgree with darth? If you truly deserve it, then go out there and win it.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

its a 5 man game though
you shouldn't automatically be deserving of a championship, but some people deserve to be on championship caliber teams


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

First normal game in ages, my graves can't adc, literally walks down to lane then E's into the enemy bot lane, getting snared and killed every time

mid is not happy with him, proceeds to rage at him. graves isn't happy and goes afk. 

i wish i hadn't even tried


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

although frost is looking like a championship caliber team this ogn season


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

> First normal game in ages, my graves can't adc, literally walks down to lane then E's into the enemy bot lane, getting snared and killed every time
> 
> mid is not happy with him, proceeds to rage at him. graves isn't happy and goes afk.
> 
> i wish i hadn't even tried


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> Why would you disgree with darth? If you truly deserve it, then go out there and win it.


*cough* or change the teammates/team you are in.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks for laughing at me, ace. appreciated


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

Not thinking the best player in the world deserves a championship is ludicrous.

If I play with you guys and go 30/1 but Kyle throws at 62:42 and they 5 man rush our base and dive 5v4, did I deserve to lose?


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

> thanks for laughing at me, ace. appreciated



wasn't really at you
was at the classic solo q rage
it's happened to all of us



> Not thinking the best player in the world deserves a championship is ludicrous.
> 
> If I play with you guys and go 30/1 but Kyle throws at 62:42 and they 5 man rush our base and dive 5v4, did I deserve to lose?



yes because you played with kyle


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

αce said:


> wasn't really at you
> was at the classic solo q rage
> it's happened to all of us



seems like it happens 90% of the time right now


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

implying im the only one who throws all the time or everyone else plays perfectly while im the only one who makes mistakes, right?

 i do enjoy playing with u guys but sometimes my one pet peeve with you all is the fact that none of you seem to look like at your own mistakes and would rather scold me in game. like honestly, its very annoying. 

there are times when i'd rather just play with terry. he scolds me but he doesn't act he plays perfect games all the time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

It was a hypothetical with a light-hearted joke, dude.


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> implying im the only one who throws all the time or everyone else plays perfectly while im the only one who makes mistakes, right?
> 
> i do enjoy playing with u guys but sometimes my one pet peeve with you all is the fact that none of you seem to look like at your own mistakes and would rather scold me in game. like honestly, its very annoying.
> 
> there are times when i'd rather just play with terry. he scolds me but he doesn't act he plays perfect games all the time.


Stop being a faget and chill.

Where are you getting this man????


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

It's clear I hold you guys back the most.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

i don't care. it just annoys me when everyone acts like im the sole reason of every goddamn loss we suffer, even when i do well. 

just the other day no one wanted to play with me when i sent invites but then ace says something then everyone accepts. like really? 

pardon my skepticism.


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

It's ok man, I'm here for you.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

what can i say
people love my dick


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

ok so im cancelling my hotspot service and usually i would have to pay a termination fee but this agent im speaking to tells me i won't have to.

this has brighten my mood so much. 

you know since especially being young, french male, we tend to be poor and shit


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

you're french?
we can't be friends anymore


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> implying im the only one who throws all the time or everyone else plays perfectly while im the only one who makes mistakes, right?
> 
> i do enjoy playing with u guys but sometimes my one pet peeve with you all is the fact that none of you seem to look like at your own mistakes and would rather scold me in game. like honestly, its very annoying.
> 
> there are times when i'd rather just play with terry. he scolds me but he doesn't act he plays perfect games all the time.





4N said:


> i don't care. it just annoys me when everyone acts like im the sole reason of every goddamn loss we suffer, even when i do well.
> 
> just the other day no one wanted to play with me when i sent invites but then ace says something then everyone accepts. like really?
> 
> pardon my skepticism.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

αce said:


> what can i say
> people love my dick



...

sad but true.  im guilty of this as well.

also, pertaining to your post about adrian last night wanting to be female.

i actually prefer him as a male. 



i cant ever imagine calling him

adrianna

or adrienne

cuz then i might srsly go insane.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2013)

Sansa is fucking ugly mate.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 13, 2013)

I generally don't like to que with people, because I might suck or they might suck.  I'm too high strung and afraid I might say something I'll regret.  Of course, the people I meet in solo queue deserve everything said to them.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

αce said:


> you're french?
> we can't be friends anymore



D:

wat

if anything we should be brothers

you live in canada. I THOUGHT THEY LOVES FRENCHIES




didi, die in a fire. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



jk. luv u bb.


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

What i was trying to say is think of Madlife like Charles Barkley, Dwight Howard, or LBJ before the rings.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Sansa is fucking ugly mate.



so i was just joking with didi

but calling sansa ugly

plz, srsly, die in a fire. 

her actress is actually one of the prettier ones in the shower.

emilia clarke > sansa > whoever else


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

have my children. together we shall reclaim winterfell.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

im like the only person that thinks sansa's actress is attractive



> wat
> 
> if anything we should be brothers
> 
> you live in canada. I THOUGHT THEY LOVES FRENCHIES



bitch pls


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

nevermind kyle does too
fuck you


also shes not the second most attractive
that girl that plays missandei is much prettier


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

αce said:


> im like the only person that thinks sansa's actress is attractive
> 
> 
> 
> bitch pls





BUT THIS IS WHY WE SHOULD BE BROTHERS

WE BOTH THINK SOPHIE TURNER IS SEXY, BEAUTIFUL WOMAN

AND WE ARE BOTH FRENCH (african? bitch plz)


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

also the hottest girl in game of thrones is oona chaplin aka robbs starks wife



> BUT THIS IS WHY WE SHOULD BE BROTHERS
> 
> WE BOTH THINK SOPHIE TURNER IS SEXY, BEAUTIFUL WOMAN
> 
> AND WE ARE BOTH FRENCH (african? bitch plz)



how am i french in any way shape or form


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

>most attractive girl in the *shower*


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

αce said:


> nevermind kyle does too
> fuck you
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, actually you have point

emilia > sophie > nathalie

also, til ace is also attracted to black chicks as well, just not white and asian.

im proud of u, bro.  :^)


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

also how could i forget the woman that plays melisandre
i have yet to see a melisandre scene where i haven't gotten hard


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

what emotion is she trying to convey?

also idk why anyone would say she isn't attractive, she's very pretty.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

αce said:


> also the hottest girl in game of thrones is oona chaplin aka robbs starks wife
> 
> 
> 
> how am i french in any way shape or form



wat 

stahp trolling plz

she is decent looking for her age but time has taken its toll. perhaps 20 years ago she would have stood chance against sophie and emilia but not now.



WAD said:


> >most attractive girl in the *shower*



who is this? pics plox


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

How can you not be attracted to your own race?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

αce said:


> also how could i forget the woman that plays melisandre
> i have yet to see a melisandre scene where i haven't gotten hard



hmm, her nude scenes are nice but still can't beat sophie.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

> what emotion is she trying to convey?
> 
> also idk why anyone would say she isn't attractive, she's very pretty.



that was actually a video on vine originally where she was struggling on her daily run or something


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

> she is decent looking for her age but time has taken its toll. perhaps 20 years ago she would have stood chance against sophie and emilia but not now.



......
20 years ago she was 7





kyle confirmed p*d*p****.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

god she is still pretty even when she has a breakdown.

i think she is prettier without the make up and the dyed hair.

come at me.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

also emilia clarke doesn't count
she's not human


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

αce said:


> ......
> 20 years ago she was 7
> 
> 
> ...



wat

aren't you talking about catherine stark? dude her actress is clearly over 40.

edit: i clearly cannot read. you said robb stark. i saw it but tstill it didn't click in my brain like i just kept thinking of ned and kat LOL his wife is okay. nothing special.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

nothing special?

take a look at this guy
getting all the 11/10's


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

αce said:


> nothing special?
> 
> take a look at this guy
> getting all the 11/10's



compared to sophie turner, emilia clarke and nathalie emmanuel...

yeah, she is nothing special. 

not saying she is mediocre. she is pretty, just doesn't fall into aforementioned category.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> god she is still pretty even when she has a breakdown.
> 
> i think she is prettier without the make up and the dyed hair.
> 
> come at me.



why would people come at you for thinking someone looks nice before make up?



αce said:


> that was actually a video on vine originally where she was struggling on her daily run or something



ahh ok, thought she was doing some weird acting thing


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

fun fact: sansa's actress is only 1 year older than arya's
another fun fact: arya's actress is 16


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

which is just plain weird because she still looks like the 12 year girl that i thought she was in season 1
the fuck


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> compared to sophie turner, emilia clarke and nathalie emmanuel...
> 
> yeah, she is nothing special.
> 
> not saying she is mediocre. she is pretty, just doesn't fall into aforementioned category.



I believe she does. I think you are over reacting to how they look. A few of the women in the show are on the same tier of 10/10 would fug


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why would people come at you for thinking someone looks nice before make up?



we live in a strange world. i remember being 12 years old, still ignorant to the ways of women (still am in some cases but i choose to be where those are concerned), i told a friend of mine she looked prettier without make up. she refused to talk to me for the rest of the day. i was like wat.



αce said:


> fun fact: sansa's actress is only 1 year older than arya's
> another fun fact: arya's actress is 16





αce said:


> which is just plain weird because she still looks like the 12 year girl that i thought she was in season 1
> the fuck



me and you both, though i think she looks slightly older than 12. its prolly because she has some boyish attributes but i think she'll bloom into a very pretty lady as she ages.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I believe she does. I think you are over reacting to how they look. A few of the women in the show are on the same tier of 10/10 would fug



i respectfully disagree. 

oona chaplin is a would-fck but i'm saying those three i listed are just better looking overall.


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> we live in a strange world. i remember being 12 years old, still ignorant to the ways of women (still am in some cases but i choose to be where those are concerned), i told a friend of mine she looked prettier without make up. she refused to talk to me for the rest of the day. i was like wat.



She's got issues then. Women like to be told they don't need make up to look good. Saves them money for shoes.


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> ok so im cancelling my hotspot service and usually i would have to pay a termination fee but this agent im speaking to tells me i won't have to.
> 
> this has brighten my mood so much.
> 
> you know since especially being young, french male, we tend to be poor and shit


yo, hook me up with some french Vietnamese chicks


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> we live in a strange world. i remember being 12 years old, still ignorant to the ways of women (still am in some cases but i choose to be where those are concerned), i told a friend of mine she looked prettier without make up. she refused to talk to me for the rest of the day. i was like wat.



well you were talking to a 12 year old

so what do you expect


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> BUT THIS IS WHY WE SHOULD BE BROTHERS
> 
> WE BOTH THINK SOPHIE TURNER IS SEXY, BEAUTIFUL WOMAN
> 
> AND WE ARE BOTH FRENCH (african? bitch plz)


Ace he wants your cock, run


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well you were talking to a 12 year old
> 
> so what do you expect



i said i was 12.

the girl was 17.

:\


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

RemChu said:


> yo, hook me up with some french Vietnamese chicks



i dunno any frenchies

im french from my dad's side but thats it.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> i said i was 12.
> 
> the girl was 17.
> 
> :\



to generalise, there isn't much difference between a girls view on make up between 12 and 17

also she was probably wearing make up herself and took what you said as an insult


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

You are gonna hate the quality if your internet is that bad. Unless you happen to have a bitchin comp.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2013)

The Khaleesi is mine.

Back off everyone.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You are gonna hate the quality if your internet is that bad. Unless you happen to have a bitchin comp.



my computer is indeed bitchin'


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

Post your battlestation.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

DOTA trash.

If it was a better game, it would be more popular.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 13, 2013)

twitches early game is getting wrecked

fucking riot


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

James, why do you care?

Just Draven every game. How could we lose then!


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> DOTA trash.
> 
> If it was a better game, it would be more popular.



They're only letting so many people sign up at once, so the servers don't flood.

They got like 2 million extra players within a week of the game going from beta to release


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> James, why do you care?
> 
> Just Draven every game. How could we lose then!


i like twitch


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

When was it released?


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

[youtube]98yuzEl7eHk[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

your youtube didnt work


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 13, 2013)

oh god the voice is great


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

The end sounds like she's getting the D of a lifetime.

[youtube]N0EsjgB_rBE[/youtube]

Visual of it


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

> twitches early game is getting wrecked
> 
> fucking riot



necessary nerf imo


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 13, 2013)

i dunno, a 50% nerf to his level one e is pretty big


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

necessary nerf
riot likes to nerf champions based on competitive play as well
ogn is usually first pick rat and win game


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

also he did too much damage in lane
funny thing is, this is just indirectly buffing vayne
AGAIN

this is why vayne is op
they nerfed every ad's early game except vayne and vayne is supposed to have a rough laning phase so they just ended up buffing her in the end

and to top it off they made blade of ruined king


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

not surprised, twitch hurts loads early, and he's a beast late

also played some games with friends, which has negated the failure of a game i had earlier


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

ace, also with the vayne early game thing, was talking to a friend who insists she is shit early still, i try to point out that isn't the case any more, due to nerfs to pretty much everything else, but he just wouldn't listen

idk, reminded me of arguments i'd have in WoW about resto druids, only for the person i was arguing with to then agree with anything i said when someone else pointed out what i said was right

i really don't know why, but this is a recurring theme in my life


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

What I mean by "not bad" is that she doesn't get absolutely shit on as badly as she did before. She still gets somewhat crapped on by most AD's bar Ezreal, Tristana and some others depending on the support.  In season 2 the only people with the balls to pull out Vayne on frequent occassion were Doublelift. Weixiao and Cpt Jack. because if you're not good mechanically you're just a liability. So yeah she isn't shit early game because you can still farm well enough that you will just naturally outscale most other bot lanes.


The reason her early game doesn't suck is because:

1. Good Vaynes can now overcome match up problems
2. If you're not 70 cs ahead of Vayne, she just gets a Blade of ruined king and can 1v1 the enemy ad who has 1 item up on her. Same logic applies to Tristana, except she needs much more items.

Vayne and Trist are the ticking time bombs of bot lane. If you don't make them useless to the point where it's 4v5, you better end the game soon.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

this guy was all like 'she is shit all the time in bot lane, never wins lane, can only play passive and hope to farm up to beat them later'

completely ignoring anything i said


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 13, 2013)

So my buddy was all complaining how he was stuck in Silver 2, losing his promotion matches 2 times in a row. So being the bored guy I was, told him I could get it for him easy. Took me 2 games to get into promotions matches and another 2 to sail right past it. My main account only got to gold last week, but I don't remember being it this easy lol.

*Spoiler*: __ 







Last game got a delayed penta, so lame. I should ask him to buy me a skin


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

that summoner icon is sex


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

This game. Good times.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 13, 2013)

My LP decay match is coming up again soon.

Time to start bracing myself for the cancer.


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> So my buddy was all complaining how he was stuck in Silver 2, losing his promotion matches 2 times in a row. So being the bored guy I was, told him I could get it for him easy. Took me 2 games to get into promotions matches and another 2 to sail right past it. My main account only got to gold last week, but I don't remember being it this easy lol.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



ELO-BOOSTING WTF


REPORTED & CALLED THE COPS


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 13, 2013)

Elo boosters are fucking cunts.

Fuck you StrawHat, if he can't get in to Gold you don't get it for him.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

Well that's ironic isn't it.
Hady the gate keeper is not pleased.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 13, 2013)

Hady didn't carry me at all, if anything he made my matches harder with troll picks.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> My LP decay match is coming up again soon.
> 
> Time to start bracing myself for the cancer.



bare minimum of ranked? i do the same.

good luck!


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2013)

Got Sion for Aram.

Never again.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> bare minimum of ranked? i do the same.
> 
> good luck!



Yeah ranked aggravates my ulcers. Maybe one day.

And you should log on NA more often, we could all benefit from the added estrogen in this sausage fest, but we play sporadically so I don't know.


----------



## Austin (Aug 13, 2013)

I barely escaped bronze. Yay Silver 5.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

silver is the worse bronze


----------



## Austin (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I'm not gonna be able to get out of silver before the ending of season 3 obviously, but at least i'll get the ranking benefits be it just a border idec.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

silver 5 is full of people who just don't give a shit and spend the time raging, trolling, or going afk

if you're lucky, the enemy team will have more of these people than your team


----------



## Chausie (Aug 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Yeah ranked aggravates my ulcers. Maybe one day.
> 
> And you should log on NA more often, we could all benefit from the added estrogen in this sausage fest, but we play sporadically so I don't know.



I'll log NA more at night instead of euw whilst i'm watching stuff, so if you do play, just drop me an invite


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

Question. Is early game armor pen that good as compared to more attack damage?


----------



## Maerala (Aug 13, 2013)

I started having a lot more success top lane when I switched from AD to ArP marks, but I'm not sure what the numbers are so I can't speak for that.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Question. Is early game armor pen that good as compared to more attack damage?



Pure AD is better early, Armor pen is better mid/late game.


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

I was against this Renekton as a Kha and at level 1 or 2 he would almost 3-4 shot me. It was a normals so i was like wha. I checked his file and he has a lot of rune pages and has a full page armor pen which I assume he would use since he would also have the same amount of attack damage.


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> arcade hecarim is so gay.
> 
> im gonna gift the skin to santi.



I'll make the skin look good and you will be jelly.


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Question. Is early game armor pen that good as compared to more attack damage?



Depends on the champion and how well they scale with AD, in my opinion.

On champions like Rengar who gets a steroid that scales stupidly with AD, I go pure AD reds.

On champions like Hecarim and Garen who don't really need much AD (plus Hecarim gets bonus AD from the movement speed quints regardless), I go pure armor pen reds.

It's up to you to determine who scales well and needs the early AD boost or not.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pure AD is better early, Armor pen is better mid/late game.



You're crazy. ArP is far superior to to AD early if you intent to trade hard lr kill unless you can get like 3.2 scaling by Level 6 or have an ability that scales with AD but deals magic damage like Shyvana's burnout.

Diamondprox really made that evident in the Cait vs Cait matchup at All-stars.


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2013)

Garen's Q at lvl 1 with pure armor pen reds is the most hilarious thing to harass with.

I laugh heartily every time I see the enemy lose 15% hp or more each time I Q them.


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah I hear AP is better than AD.


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2013)

Go home Remy you're drunk.

We're not discussing AP vs AD.


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2013)

Also now that I think about it, why the fuck would most people go AD over ArP (unless the champion scales really well with AD) in a meta where everyone and their fucking mother has armor yellows? Especially if you're winning lane.

Most basic concepts 101.

Even on Rengar, first items I rush on him are Cleaver and LW despite how stupid strong AD is on him.

Armor pen is OP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

Depends on champion and matchup I guess.

Ex Champion. Lee Sin. AD is better because his E does magic damage and his ult has crazy good scaling on it.

Ex. Matchup. You're Garen vs. Teeto. You won't do jack to that ratfink bastard unless you all-in him Level 6 with double summoners. He will zone you hard and as a result of this you will likely be farming at turret where pure AD is obviously better.


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll all in the bastard lvl 2. Bay life. Rek or get rek'd.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

Better red pot that start. And probably have to flash too. Blinded Q's are not fun.


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2013)

Now that I think about it, haven't faced a Teeto top with Garen.

With Rengar I either win lane really hard against him because I get the lvl 2 all-in and two-shot him all day or I lose lane hard because I get out-played/failed to get the kill and he maxes the blind first, but I somehow manage to get the lvl 2 on him almost always, I can only think of two occasions where I failed.

Time to do some testing when I get my PC back.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 13, 2013)

i usually fail my all in level 2 with riven but win lane anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

It's probably a bit more managable with Ren because bush leaping and frickin' bola being OP as hell.

James what week/weekend are you passing through again and where is your internship, the big city?


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2013)

The most bitter failed lvl 2 kill was when I was facing a plat IV Elise while Riven and I was like "all right, Elise is gonna out scale the fuck out of me so I'ma balls deep"

So I hit lvl 2 first and waisted no time, rek'd her hard and stuck to her like glue flashing after her even after she flashed. And then right when I decide to ignite, The very moment I pressed F and hovered my cursor over her, she hits lvl 2 and rappels away to turret.

I proceeded to lose lane and get killed under my tower 3-4 times.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

How did she Rappel to turret? Was she running perpendicular through the lane towards the river or something so that some of your creeps were behind her?


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2013)

No idea how she did it, my memory is fuzziest NA and my knowledge on Rappel's mechanics non-existent,, but she landed outside of my ignite range and too close to her turret for me to pursue her any further.


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Go home Remy you're drunk.
> 
> We're not discussing AP vs AD.


hahaha so funny I forgot to laugh


----------



## Guiness (Aug 13, 2013)

james with the young madlife clutch plays

fails lane

saves game

lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> It's probably a bit more managable with Ren because bush leaping and frickin' bola being OP as hell.
> 
> James what week/weekend are you passing through again and where is your internship, the big city?



i dont know when i go, but probably sometime in september in manhatten. Ill be there for 2 months


----------



## Magic (Aug 13, 2013)

4N said:


> james with the young madlife clutch plays
> 
> fails lane
> 
> ...


Who were you all playing?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

So like. If you leave during the week, would the Three Amigos trip even be doable?

This place is apparently 2.5-3 hours from NYC.

One of the staff I talked to even said to get there from where I am you have to pass through PA.

My geography must have gotten much worse in recent years cause...what?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 13, 2013)

that makes no sense what


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

Also how the hell do you not have a timescale on what week you'd leave next month in for a two-month internship? 

What kind of internship is this, CIA? You have to be prepared to leave at any time like an agent on the field might have to skip the country would?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh I looked at a map.

It actually makes sense.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also how the hell do you not have a timescale on what week you'd leave next month in for a two-month internship?
> 
> What kind of internship is this, CIA? You have to be prepared to leave at any time like an agent on the field might have to skip the country would?


it pretty much determines when i get a place to live there


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 13, 2013)

...deflecting the question.

Bond.

James Archibond.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Also now that I think about it, why the fuck would most people go AD over ArP (unless the champion scales really well with AD) in a meta where everyone and their fucking mother has armor yellows? Especially if you're winning lane.
> 
> Most basic concepts 101.
> 
> ...



Because most champions have great AD scaling and you need AD to CS under turret.


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2013)

Most champions have "good" or "decent" AD scaling but I see your point nonetheless.

"great" is pushing it.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 14, 2013)

is cho'gath still good? that is one jungler i haven't seen in a real long while. been thinking about getting him.


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2013)

I do, did, and will always think Cho is a stupid champ.

Good CC and near impossible to kill if you play him right.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2013)

He is obnoxious as all hell.

And yeah these days don't know many champs that have good enough scaling to justify AD runes in place of ArP except for like Lee Sin and Shyv because they have magic damage abilities that scale with AD.

Riven, I guess?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

I would go gay for Dan Dinh


----------



## Maerala (Aug 14, 2013)

That game was tragic.


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2013)

Riven because steroid, and Rengar because his enhanced Q deals 100% of your AD as bonus damage, and that's where all his burst comes from so you want that AD. So both because of AD steroids, basically.

Even so, you usually rush a brutalizer on both champs and get the Cleaver early.


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I do, did, and will always think Cho is a stupid champ.
> 
> Good CC and near impossible to kill if you play him right.



Oh yeah, I forgot to mention OMNOMOMOMOM being the second most obnoxious move second only to Lux's laser.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2013)

RIP based 150% modifier.

I remember my pals in The Heart, back when I was paleworthy material would complain about getting instant gibbed Level 1.

...then again they didn't run armor runes or bring cloth armor.

You don't disrespect the main mane, mayne.


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2013)

Based 150%

Walk your little baby nuts around my jungle, promise you won't make it to the bush.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2013)

Good times.

And now I miss League. 

And The Heart 

And it's time to sleep.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

[youtube]vAysLJi4KmM[/youtube]

Good stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

ACE, ARE YOU PREPARED?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

''Yeah we're screwed, this is the team I wanted to face the least'' Falcons pls, HAVE FAITH.

''I consider them amatuer masters, me? I'm a Grandmaster'' Faker the God.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, Faker firing so many shots 

''Jin-Air can take NLB and we can take Champions, it's a win-win''


----------



## Cronos (Aug 14, 2013)

This trashtalk too good


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

I want my Ace-koon though.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Falcons playing this so badly


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Well these games are a huge dissapointment.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 14, 2013)

was hoping for at least an interesting 3-1 but damn falcons underperforming


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

They're not really underperforming, SKT are just that much better.

I think either SKT or Frost are taking OGN this split.

Inb4 triple surrender though.

17k gold lead at 20 min was just sad.
Report Poo for ruining perfect game.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 14, 2013)

l0l

Someone hovers over Aatrox. Casters: "There's no way."

gg


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Level 3 with 8 CS at 7 min, this Ahri is getting wrecked


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

GG Falcons wrecked, 3 surrenders.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

well that was shit
saying skt1 can beat ozone is still a bit of a stretch at the moment
i don't think people understand how good ozone actually is


but just for fun, let's break this down


current circuit points:
Najin Sword: 500
*MVP Ozone: 420*
CJ Blaze: 300
*CJ Frost: 300*
*KTB: 200
SKT1: 150*




*MVP Ozone*: Ozone needs to get first or second to secure themselves a world playoff spot. If they come third, they get 150 points, which would be 570. If Najin Sword comes second place at NLB, they will also have 570. If they come second, they will have 620 and Najin Sword can't catch up.

*CJ Frost:* Frost needs to win OGN to secure a world playoff spot. Getting second will only give them 500 and you get automatic points from entering NLB so Najin Sword will pass them. If they come first though they will have 700 points and there's no way Najin Sword can catch up.

*KTB*: Same applies. If they win the whole thing they will be 100 points above Najin Sword and will only go to a tie breaker if Najin Sword wins NLB. 


*SKT1*: Faker and co. can win OGN and still only have 550 points. Unless Ozone gets knocked out by CTU and doesn't get past the first round of NLB, they can come third place this season and still have more points than SKT1 if they win the whole thing. Faker's team is basically going to have to win the third place spot in the bracket tournament.




So basically,* if you don't want Najin Sword to be in the world championships by circuit points, either KTB or Frost has to win the whole thing.* Based on the bracket, only one of them is getting to the final. If Ozone or SKT1 win the whole thing, Sword is guaranteed a spot. Hopefully Frost wins, because Najin Sword could potentially tie KTB for points even if they come first.

Basically, you better hope that Ozone beats SKT1 and that Frost beats Ozone.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

I still want Blaze, Frost and Ozone - but that seems like a stretch right now. Still possible. Frost has to win. Ozone can come second. Blaze would have to win NLB and then hope for a good seeding in the third spot tournament based on their circuit points.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 14, 2013)

skarner getting a buff

time to get my IP ready.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Where the fuck were you Ace, you said we were gonna skype.

Fuck this why do I even bother thinking you'll actually show up, you never get on skype for OGN.

Bet you were out stealing a bike or some shit, stupid ass ^ (use bro), TIME TO GET LYNCHED.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

this is a pretty good bike tho


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

Also, LCS super week starts today

clg 5-0
believe


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Bet it's the bike that was stolen from me 9 years ago.

Got all the way to Canada.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 14, 2013)

I think this is the gif Ace is looking for.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Way to change the GIF.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2013)

Skarner buff?

Oh dear...he is still good...


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

Skarner is shit tier 
he needs the buff


----------



## Guiness (Aug 14, 2013)

i meant to get him a long time ago but then i met zac.

but im eager to try him out. like no one really plays with him anymore but the few i times i played with a skarner he would usually carry.

why no one plays him anymore though?


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

He got nerfed hard because he was a broken piece of shit.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

i just got some great news today, on something i had been worrying about for months!

one of the best feelings, the relief after being worried and stressed out for so long

i feel like nothing can bring me down right now

not even endless ragers in LoL normal games!

(and sorry i left in the champ select last night, internet had a tiffy so i went to bed instead of risking it going off during the game and not coming back!)


----------



## Maerala (Aug 14, 2013)

+1 for good news! :33



			
				RIOT said:
			
		

> Riot Games in no way guarantees the accuracy of any weather predictions made by Forecast Janna. Any weather advice given by champions of the League is for entertainment only, and in no way reflects the weather patterns of any particular country or region. In the unlikely event that Forecast Janna's predictions match current weather conditions in your area this should be considered entirely coincidental and unintentional. Please consult your local news channel for accurate weather information.



Not sure if necessary.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW1ZuRLCqbI[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Skarner is shit tier
> he needs the buff



You are bonkers.



4N said:


> i meant to get him a long time ago but then i met zac.
> 
> but im eager to try him out. like no one really plays with him anymore but the few i times i played with a skarner he would usually carry.
> 
> why no one plays him anymore though?



Because people, like always, severely overreact to nerfs (see:RemChu)



Chausie said:


> i just got some great news today, on something i had been worrying about for months!
> 
> one of the best feelings, the relief after being worried and stressed out for so long
> 
> ...



Are you creating suspense? Or just making everyone(me) pointlessly curious when you have no intent to share


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

Going to get the fuck out of bronze today, mark my words.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 14, 2013)

From Bronze 4 at 0 LP?

l0l


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

So yeah, yi needs a nerf. There is a problem when you always win or can easily come back if you fall behind. Which you shouldn't.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> You are bonkers.
> 
> 
> 
> Because people, like always, severely overreact



People actually do overreact. Like no one plays Sejuani anymore but I still find her a dtrong champ to play with.

Is Cho hard to play?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> Are you creating suspense? Or just making everyone(me) pointlessly curious when you have no intent to share



i don't mean to! and i feel iffy about sharing on a public forum 

but i guess there isn't much on here to link me to anything IRL

i got really really screwed over by some people i thought were friends, and had to borrow money from my aunt due to it(Cause me being me likes to help people and trust them, but ofc people don't always turn out to be as nice as you thought they were!)

i really hate owing people money as it makes me feel like utter shit, so it's been stressing me out for months and months(on top of being screwed over by 'friends'!)

and today i find out i have enough to pay my aunt back in full!

so i feel really good, best information i have gotten in, well, years, as sad as that sounds

i haven't had pizza in months, so i am getting some delivered tonight to celebrate! and a cake, cause cake OP

(plus mother is back from england today with shopping, cause stuff is cheaper in england, so get some goodies to look through! extra little good news to add to a good day)

also, guys, papa johns is an american pizza chain right? they have good pizza? there's 2 pizza places that deliver in this town, afaik. one is papa johns


----------



## Guiness (Aug 14, 2013)

Papa johns is an excellent choice, chau.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 14, 2013)

papa johns is ok, only good with garlic sauce


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

I like Dominoes. Sue me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2013)

4N said:


> People actually do overreact. Like no one plays Sejuani anymore but I still find her a dtrong champ to play with.
> 
> Is Cho hard to play?



Sej is still sick.

And kind of, depending on playstyle.

Best way to play him is in a disengage comp, specifically against hard initiate. Very easy to land a pro rupture when the entire team is zerging towards you. Try to scream at the mages/frontline. Chomp the tank on your carry or burst execute the carry if positioning provides.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

Now anyone who doubted me when I said that a good Caitlyn wins all 2v2's and that Caitlyn shits on Vayne can refer to Imp and Score saying it themselves.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

4N said:


> Papa johns is an excellent choice, chau.



i shall go for that one then! the chain seems to be everywhere here, never saw one when in england. 



Original Sin said:


> I like Dominoes. Sue me.



we don't have a dominoes here. ireland doesn't do choice, particularly in small towns


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

I wonder what Ireland is like. I keep thinking it's a depressing town with wood houses.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

what makes you think that?!


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

Pizzabutt is better

REMCHU IS LEGENDARY


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

From a few pictures I see here and there.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL 4n likes PApa john.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

Past 5 ranked games with the clown.

all victory.

dominating shit


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Bronze 2


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

You need to finish your rune page imo.

2 AD quints
1 LS quint
Flat AD Marks
Armor Yellows
Magic Resist Glyphs


That _should_ be your Vayne page.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> Sej is still sick.
> 
> And kind of, depending on playstyle.
> 
> Best way to play him is in a disengage comp, specifically against hard initiate. Very easy to land a pro rupture when the entire team is zerging towards you. Try to scream at the mages/frontline. Chomp the tank on your carry or burst execute the carry if positioning provides.



Ah ok. I don't think his clear is too bad and he has neat sustain still. For some reason I sort of see him as a jungle blitz, if the comparison fits.

gonna buy him and 0ractice him in bot games. Gotta learn to land my skillshots,  not just with cho but other champs like elise.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

It's getting there. I think I am just gonna buy another rune page first.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh yeah. I can't forget to get heimer.

Heimer support inc. Should br trying it out by next month. (Gonna use ip to get the rune page, runes ane champ.)


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

bot games do nothing
just spam normal games


----------



## Guiness (Aug 14, 2013)

I actually find bot games to be helpful in juat giving a slight conf8dence boost. Also you can practice champ mechanics and become familiar with their kit.

And free ip. Errbody lovea free ip.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Bronze 2



one of those people has a green ribbon! wtf

i am nothing but lovely and they took my ribbon away from me, then this guy has a ribbon? silliness



4N said:


> Oh yeah. I can't forget to get heimer.
> 
> Heimer support inc. Should br trying it out by next month. (Gonna use ip to get the rune page, runes ane champ.)



Wooo! lemme know how it goes!



αce said:


> bot games do nothing
> just spam normal games



i disagree, i find playing customs against bots useful myself


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

honestly the nerve of some people
if you're last pick who are you to tell second pick what role he has to do?
if you do that, go fuck yourself imo


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 14, 2013)

4N said:


> Papa johns is an excellent choice, chau.



Papa John's buffalo chicken pizza is the fucking truth.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Well we won in a smashingly good manner. Even when Lee sin was afk the first 10 mins. All I learned from this is.

>Leona is a good pick against Thresh
>Riven OP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2013)

Rem, you gotta stop trolling bro.

Pizza Hut is cardboad with rubber cheese and axel grease.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> Rem, you gotta stop trolling bro.
> 
> Pizza Hut is cardboad with rubber cheese and axel grease.


Pizza Butt, Hello put on Papa John.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Papa John's buffalo chicken pizza is the fucking truth.


yo no lie , this is the last pizza I ordered from the place...like a month ago.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2013)

αce said:


> Now anyone who doubted me when I said that a good Caitlyn wins all 2v2's and that Caitlyn shits on Vayne can refer to Imp and Score saying it themselves.


Didn't almost everyone already know this?


RemChu said:


> LOL 4n likes PApa john.


I actually really like Papa Johns. 


αce said:


> You need to finish your rune page imo.
> 
> 2 AD quints
> 1 LS quint
> ...



What would a Cait page look like? And an MF page? I don't know how much you know about how pro player ADC's set up their pages, but I'm trying to better my adc (often selfproclaimed as my worst role) and any advice would be helpful. 

ADC's that I can play are currently MF, Ezreal, Caitlyn, Ashe, Corki, Graves, Kennen, Trist, and Vayne. 

I don't really like playing Varus, Sivir, Twitch, Draven, and Quinn. And while I do enjoy playing Kog, my current ability to position as an ADC is pretty shitty so for now I'll just keep Ashe as my risky pick and learn Kog later. 

Out of the list of adc's I do play, I find Graves, Ezreal, MF, and Cait to be the easiest to play during laning phase, while Ashe, Trist, Vayne, and Kennen I have relatively more difficulty with. Corki has a decent laning phase but his damage falls off for me unless you get ahead of their front line in terms of damage. He has okay burst but not the greatest range. Corki's an iffy champion for me, and while I do like him (Dragonwing OP), I don't think he's the strongest pick and I rarely play him unless I have a Nami support who I know is really good.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

i like your adc darth. other than giving me a heart attack all the time, as it feels like you are completely random when you go in or not. i can kinda predict sometimes when other adcs go in, but with you it's just outta no where, no warning!



Original Sin said:


> Well we won in a smashingly good manner. Even when Lee sin was afk the first 10 mins. All I learned from this is.
> 
> >Leona is a good pick against Thresh
> >Riven OP.



i got bitched at the last time i picked a leona into a thresh

they left champ select cause of it

which was fine by me, tbh, but kinda funny

also i really, really love playing quinn. only ever in arams, but hell is she fun! i know it's gonna be a fun aram if i get her. same with alistar, leona, soraka and ryze. my aram faves right now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2013)

Leona into Thresh is pretty bad.

He will right click her/the other AD all day so her only retort would be trying to gib him early pre-6.

Cait runes?

Armor Pen reds and quints.

Right click enemy AD all day.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

depends on how good the threshes you face are. i've met ones in ranked that used their e all the time, passive and spell, to help their adc push the lane

but i guess you're all like plat and shit, so you don't tend to see people like that


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Well it's more like if he hooks me i hook his adc or if he hooks and pulls to me i stun him.

So no more games? I wanted to Shen.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

You guys are terribad. 
I'm down for normals, not sure Ace wants in though...


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

The rune page I just listed is pretty much the universal AD page as of right now. I know OGN pro's pretty much use that page but they instead go for 7 magic resist glyphs and 2 mana regen glyphs. It's pretty much the same thing but you get the extra 1.5 mana per 5. On Caitlyn, you kind of want the mana regen.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

Also


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

I just wanna say that the game before we had the other team begging for mercy 

@ace That's funny because of the joke about his facial features.

Can anyone here give an unbiased opinion on Sword Art online?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 14, 2013)

Sword art online second half sucked balls and became a load of cringe.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Why do Americans make it so popular?


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, things are going well in Egypt. Said no one, ever.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

I laughed when I heard Morsi gave himself absolute control.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can anyone here give an unbiased opinion on Sword Art online?



Overall great anime that is equal parts social commentary and fantasy adventure.  What turns people off is that it there is less focus in Season 2 on the fantasy aspect, and the first couple episodes of that season are a little bit slow.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 14, 2013)

"TSM RELEGATED AND DISBANDED! REGINALD RETURNED TO THE ZOO! LEENA LOCKED UP FOR BESTIALITY!" - HEADLINES 2013

Fcking reddit


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

SAO is terrible. People have terrible taste.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

I HOPE CLG LOSES SOME GAMES THIS WEEK, AND GETS 6TH PLACE.
AND I HOPE TSM WINS SOME GAMES, AND GETS 3RD PLACE.
THEN, CLG CAN HAVE A FIRST ROUND BYE IN THE PLAYOFFS.



lol reddit
ALL PLANNED


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 14, 2013)

αce said:


> I HOPE CLG LOSES SOME GAMES THIS WEEK, AND GETS 6TH PLACE.
> AND I HOPE TSM WINS SOME GAMES, AND GETS 3RD PLACE.
> THEN, CLG CAN HAVE A FIRST ROUND BYE IN THE PLAYOFFS.
> 
> ...


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Fuck the rune page. It's time for Hellarimz


[youtube]WSijJtEVy2M[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL BASED MONTE CRISTO WAS FAPPING OVER AHRI/NOCTURNE JUST A WEEK AGO
COINCIDENCE? I THINK NOT


----------



## Guiness (Aug 14, 2013)

I believe in clg


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

i was wondering wtf you guys were on about

then i remembered the lcs is on again


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Is this on the current patch? Where are the yi's!?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is this on the current patch? Where are the yi's!?



Its 3.10 but Yi is disabled


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 14, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Its 3.10 but Yi is disabled



This. Yi was reworked aka counts as a new champion and it is disabled for this week.

#CLG.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 14, 2013)

I remember someone once said it's good to play Nasus with an AD oriented team because his spirit fire reduces armor. Meanwhile Coast is running 3 AP + a Blue Ez with Nasus.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Well that was boring.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 14, 2013)

that control

hawaii five-0 clg pls


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

fucking clg
im not sure how i feel about that game


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 14, 2013)

Overall it was a pretty bad team comp for CST. Since they are walking a thin line and about to get regulated, you'd think they'd pick safer champs. Like Zion's undefeated Riven instead of his Rumble, who hasn't won a game with yet. And Ziggs, not saying he is bad, but pretty unconventional with what we've seen this season.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 14, 2013)

Someone from reddit:
"Only CLG could pull out a 46 minute snowball game..."


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Place ur bets. Loser buys pizza.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

I think curse is lost now.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 14, 2013)

These Baron fights lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 14, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> These Baron fights lol.



It's starting to be annoying lol. Delete baron pls.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

This game is getting retarded. Curse should go for turrets. Not baron just to fail. Especially with such a lead.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 14, 2013)

So I had a bad day yesterday made worse when I decided to play rank and ended up losing 6 times in a row (I was also up for a promotion). I would be up for normals if you see me in game >.>

I main support (I know terrible for rank)


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Curse is retarded.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Fuck the rune page. It's time for Hellarimz
> 
> 
> [youtube]WSijJtEVy2M[/youtube]



I'm actually annoyed at how blatantly obvious it is Riot copies stuff from other companies.

And saddened that idiots think it is from My Little Pony and Nyan Cat.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 14, 2013)

> I main support (I know terrible for rank)



Uh.... no. Unless you mean Bronze.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I'm actually annoyed at how blatantly obvious it is Riot copies stuff from other companies.
> 
> And saddened that idiots think it is from *My Little Pony and Nyan Cat.*



It's from neither. If anything it's from the game by adult swim.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

60 min game *yawn*


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 14, 2013)

The last 5 minutes was more exciting than the rest of the other 55 lol.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I'm actually annoyed at how blatantly obvious it is Riot copies stuff from other companies.
> 
> And saddened that idiots think it is from My Little Pony and Nyan Cat.


People who don't watch Adult swim won't know....
llol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 14, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> The last 5 minutes was more exciting than the rest of the other 55 lol.



This. Holy shit lol. I'm just glad they didn't back off after killing the inhibitor and wait another 10 minutes for that game.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's from neither. If anything it's from the game by adult swim.


......

-_-

you didn't have to post that, that was his point *yawn*


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

I wasn't saying he was wrong. I'm just saying it's not from the ones he posted.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

[youtube]bFlekTyzn68[/youtube]


----------



## Wesley (Aug 14, 2013)

Zyra support needs to die.  She has no business being able to do so much damage without leveling her abilities.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Ace, stop giving bad rune page advice.

You should use AD Marks, Armor Seals, MR/Level Glyphs, 2 Lifesteal and 1 AD Quint for every ADC out there.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2013)

[youtube]Qcjdt71-RZ4[/youtube]

holy shit this is amazing.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi slowpoke darth


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ace, stop giving bad rune page advice.
> 
> You should use AD Marks, Armor Seals, MR/Level Glyphs, 2 Lifesteal and 1 AD Quint for every ADC out there.



even urgot? i thought you didn't go for lifesteal on him, am i wrong?



Darth said:


> [youtube]Qcjdt71-RZ4[/youtube]
> 
> holy shit this is amazing.



that is so colourful! i don't even play hecarim, but i really want that skin


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

Chausie is like the perfect target audience for this game.
>doesn't jungle
Bought sej skin
Will buy Heca skin



I need to start a f2p someday


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Urgot isn't an ADC, he's just played in bot lane, you build him more like a bruiser.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Urgot isn't an ADC, he's just played in bot lane, you build him more like a bruiser.



riot changed him to marksman now, with all the other ADCs, guess they figured he's better bot lane than elsewhere

but ye i get ya


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

I am iffy towards the skin after hearing the voice. You can't hear shit. And i think there needs to be a bit more in the extra features like there is with Riot Blitz.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Teemo is tagged as a marksman too.

Doesn't make him an ADC.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I am iffy towards the skin after hearing the voice. You can't hear shit. And i think there needs to be a bit more in the extra features like there is with Riot Blitz.


That lil splash image looks better than the skin :i


----------



## Wesley (Aug 14, 2013)

So I'm looking for a comic where Pantheon has to choose becoming an artisan and a baker.  Anyone know the one I'm talking about?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

hence i said

'ye i get ya'


----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Chausie is like the perfect target audience for this game.
> >doesn't jungle
> Bought sej skin
> Will buy Heca skin
> ...



i may one day start to jungle! and when i do, i'll have some pretty awesome skins!

i do love that sej skin though

i wish you guys all played on euw so i could jungle in a game and learn


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Wesley said:


> So I'm looking for a comic where Pantheon has to choose becoming an artisan and a baker.  Anyone know the one I'm talking about?



I know of the cute one with him and leona as kids.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 14, 2013)

Wesley said:


> So I'm looking for a comic where Pantheon has to choose becoming an artisan and a baker.  Anyone know the one I'm talking about?



Is it the one with Leona?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I know of the cute one with him and leona as kids.



I love that one and actually have em bookmarked


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (Aug 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I know of the cute one with him and leona as kids.



I believe that's it.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I love that one and actually have em bookmarked



Repped for excellent taste.

But you are missing the one with Sona.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Hi slowpoke darth



fuck you that's the first arcade hec pbe teaser with full effects, sounds, and the splash art included. It was uploaded 4 hours ago. 

YOU SIR ARE THE SLOWPOKE.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Aug 14, 2013)

i think the artist of that messed up on her face


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

> You should use AD Marks, Armor Seals, MR/Level Glyphs, 2 Lifesteal and 1 AD Quint for every ADC out there.





> 2 AD quints
> 1 LS quint
> Flat AD Marks
> Armor Yellows
> Magic Resist Glyphs




i meant 2 life steal runes
you already know for a fact that's what i run
it was a typo
herpoderpo


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

also apparently OMG and PE are locked in for worlds spots for china
but had their visa rejected
op


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

oh nevermind
that's wrong
but they still got their visas denied


this is similar to what happened to clg eu


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

αce said:


> i meant 2 life steal runes
> you already know for a fact that's what i run
> it was a typo
> herpoderpo



I was sitting here wondering if you were stupid or something.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> fuck you that's the first arcade hec pbe teaser with full effects, sounds, and the splash art included. It was uploaded 4 hours ago.
> 
> YOU SIR ARE THE SLOWPOKE.


dis mon, 2 slow


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uq4qHX1kBE[/YOUTUBE]
Dear lord this Ahri. I need to spam more Ahri games so I can pretend to be this good.

Also, so much for Meteos's godlike KDA lol


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

Well this game was dissapointing.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 14, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:
			
		

> Also, so much for Meteos's godlike KDA lol



Yup. 0-4-0. Was a very sloppy game from them. The level 1 face check pretty much snowballed everything and Meteos playing J4 with no pressure anywhere pretty much lost it for them. 

Sneaky went 1-0-0 that game though.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's from neither. If anything it's from the game by adult swim.





Original Sin said:


> I wasn't saying he was wrong. I'm just saying it's not from the ones he posted.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i think the artist of that messed up on her face



It's not about the face. It's about the tits.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's not about the face. It's about the tits.





Sorry bro but that face is just too stupid to ignore. 

I hope Dig wins this next game. TSM went 2-0 today which is pretty awesome but they were wins against Velocity and Coast so the real challenge begins tomorrow.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

yes that ahri face is fucked


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sorry bro but that face is just too stupid to ignore.
> 
> I hope Dig wins this next game. TSM went 2-0 today which is pretty awesome but they were wins against Velocity and Coast so the real challenge begins tomorrow.



As much as I dislike Dig. Yes. Please win Dig.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2013)

I just want C9, TSM, and CLG to go to worlds so idc rly if Vulcun loses a couple games.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

Depending on the brackets, Worlds is probably going to be Vulcun, C9 and CLG. I'm only saying that because Vulcun and C9 have a bye and I expect them to win the second round games. That means they automatically qualify. Then I expect CLG to beat TSM for the third place match since I think that's going to happen as well.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Vulcun doesn't get enough respect.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Good guy Mancloud saving teammates like a boss.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sorry bro but that face is just too stupid to ignore.
> 
> I hope Dig wins this next game. TSM went 2-0 today which is pretty awesome but they were wins against Velocity and Coast so the real challenge begins tomorrow.





αce said:


> yes that ahri face is fucked


He has bad taste in face.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2013)

lol clg isn't going to worlds over tsm


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

Vulcun should be 3-1 against c9. Instead, they are 2-2 because they threw a 12k gold lead in one of the games by fucking around. Yea, Vulcun is definitely underrated.



> lol clg isn't going to worlds over tsm



Based on what? CLG is a better team at the moment.


----------



## OS (Aug 14, 2013)

Welp, anyone wanna play some games?


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2013)

αce said:


> Based on what? CLG is a better team at the moment.



uhm, no. 

no they're not.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

again, what's that based on? your bias?
there's an actual track record against tsm this split
saying tsm can beat clg when clg is 4-0 against them is just bias


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree with Ace, CLG is better than TSM.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2013)

αce said:


> again, what's that based on? your bias?
> there's an actual track record against tsm this split
> saying tsm can beat clg when clg is 4-0 against them is just bias



Bias? Right back at you bro. Can't take you seriously when you call CLG a garbage team one moment and then pretend they're top 3 NA. 

So they're 4-0 against TSM. Does that make them the better team? No not really seeing as LCS is round robin format. TSM is 4-0 vs Coast. CLG is 1-3 vs Coast. Does that mean TSM is the better team?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 14, 2013)

So CLG is better against TSM, meaning if it comes to a 3rd place spot between TSM and CLG, CLG will win because they're better against TSM.

Logic, Hady.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2013)

You guys, heh.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Logic, Hady.



Where?

I dont see any.


----------



## αce (Aug 14, 2013)

CLG* is* garbage. Being garbage and being top 3 NA are not mutually exclusive. And yes, it does make them the better team since they've beaten them and TSM hasn't beaten CLG. It's not that hard really. I'm not sure why you're trying to bring other games into the mix - we have a clear comparison to be made. We don't need to compare with a third team.

Comparing CLG and TSM because of their games against Coast is fucking retarded logic because that's third grade A>B>C logic. Comparing them with their games against *each other* is completely logical, because, you know, they *played against each other and TSM hasn't won a single game*


TSM doesn't win a single game against CLG this split. But TSM is better

>logic
>hady

pick one


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2013)

lol you're so hung up on the tsm vs clg performance that you can't seemingly realize that the worth of a team is not defined by their performance vs ONE OTHER TEAM. 

Notice how TSM is currently 13-12 while CLG is 12-12? Obviously their overall performances are similar enough that your argument is inherently flawed. CLG's current lineup is obviously a bad matchup for TSM's gameplan but that doesn't make CLG the better team. 

Your ABC logic is hilariously retarded ace.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 14, 2013)

Ace has this love-hate relationship with CLG.

/popcorn.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2013)

Ace needs to curb his homolove for Doublelift before he starts jamming dildos up his ass and dyes his skin yellow.


----------



## Magic (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought Darth was a lawyer or something.....

Man wish Elise got a new skin. =[ The only good thing about the white one is you stick out so much, the enemy will focus you if you are playing panzer.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

> lol you're so hung up on the tsm vs clg performance that you can't seemingly realize that the worth of a team is not defined by their performance vs ONE OTHER TEAM.



I specifically said that CLG was better than TSM in regards to a third place match. Of course the worth of that team is defined by their performance against one other team if its a best of 3 *against that fucking team.* Stop trying to divert the convo from the original topic about CLG beating TSM in a best of 3, which my original post about the 3 NA teams going to worlds implied would happen.




> Notice how TSM is currently 13-12 while CLG is 12-12? Obviously their overall performances are similar enough that your argument is inherently flawed. CLG's current lineup is obviously a bad matchup for TSM's gameplan but that doesn't make CLG the better team.




Yes, that would be nice if I was comparing them to all other teams in the NA LCS, in which case they are on the same skill level performance wise.* Except that wasn't what I was doing.* I was specifically comparing the two because the topics of worlds and the third place match was brought up when I claimed that CLG would beat TSM in a third place match.

And thus I came to the conclusion that TSM is weaker than CLG based on their track record.










Either your reading comprehension sucks or.....your reading comprehension sucks. No A>B>C logic was used because there was only an A and a B. 




> Ace needs to curb his homolove for Doublelift before he starts jamming dildos up his ass and dyes his skin yellow.



Why are you making this personal? Yeah, a herpa derpa, go fuck yourself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

There is no need to be upset.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

Jimmies have been rustled.


----------



## Austin (Aug 15, 2013)

jimmies are always rustled in this thread


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

YO

WE ALL KNOW CURSE GONNA KILL EM ALL

COP GONNA SINGLE HANDEDLY KILL EVERY PLAYER ON BOTH TEAMS.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

And people talk bad about leona.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm bias? In other news, the sky is blue.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Velocity E-Sports is going to make a surprise comeback and go 20-0 this week.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Except it's impossible.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

Well that master yi game was fun.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Kinda surprised we came back so hard.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

leblanc falls off
and late game karthus


also props to kyle for his baron steals last two games
kept us in


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

also yi is balanced


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

and i was beginning to wonder where a young jiyeon has been


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> leblanc falls off
> and late game karthus
> 
> 
> ...



[youtube]ZRQnbJTUeq0[/youtube]

This was you Ace.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> leblanc falls off
> and late game karthus
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. Based Kyle.

Oda is still dead though


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Dude fuck me. I flashed into the enemy team to defile and instead I pressed R. Then Sona ulted me and I did jack shit. Luckily we won that team fight or I would have lost us the game.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank god yi is balanced.


----------



## Darth (Aug 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> [youtube]ZRQnbJTUeq0[/youtube]
> 
> This was you Ace.



I laughed pretty hard


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> leblanc falls off
> and late game karthus
> 
> 
> ...





Original Sin said:


> Indeed. Based Kyle.
> 
> Oda is still dead though



ty  feels great when your efforts are appreciated.

and that cho smite was hilarious.

i flashed in Q>W> smite and as i do that the alistar headbutts me out of the pit to safety. i was like waaaaat.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Lol I was wondering how you got out. 

Honestly though, those teams wouldn't leave me and LG alone


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

Ace wtf, you Karthus ulted while alive in enemy range?

Shame on you.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm dissapointed, SO DISSAPOINTED,


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

To be fair the e and r are close together. 

And it was a flash + ult. New strategy inc.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

Next level fails.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone who wants a Deadspace or/and Battlefield 3 key? I got 3 keys, 2 for Deadspace and 1 for BF3.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

Also got a Burnout Paradise, Medal of Honor and Mirror's Age key.


----------



## Darth (Aug 15, 2013)

[youtube]uhc6WeTYtGQ[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Well Blaze just got 2-0'd by najin sword. they are going to win nlb


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Got my passport.

It is on son.


----------



## Darth (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> Well Blaze just got 2-0'd by najin sword. they are going to win nlb


Najin Sword Da Best! 


WAD said:


> Got my passport.
> 
> It is on son.



Wait, aren't you already in Canada?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

No?

Why would I be?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

BLAZE, WHY HAVE YOU DISSAPOINTED ME.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

EG going well after an iffy start!


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Why do bikes rape butts? Why lawd.

In other news. When is worlds?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

froggen going ham

dat ahri quadra


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Since when did Snoopeh not throw?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

EG take the win! awesome, this is great!


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why do bikes rape butts? Why lawd.
> 
> In other news. When is worlds?



that will go if you cycle often enough


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

So why is it that in Korea it's apparently laughable to have an aatrox top but in EU Liss and Aatrox are used?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

Because koreans know how to play the game


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So why is it that in Korea it's apparently laughable to have an aatrox top but in EU Liss and Aatrox are used?





Vae said:


> Because koreans know how to play the game



^

Don't wanna hop on the korea-is-the-best bandwagon...

But I wouldn't question them too much. They are considered the best for a reason.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Lettuce be honest though. A Lissandra is great for team fights which Koreans excel in .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

To play Aatrox top effectively you have to push the lane by constantly auto'ing creeps for sustain.

Have the laner bait his initiate then jungle gank and he is done.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

So Najin Sword is actually really good. Fucking Watch and Expession carried so goddamn hard. And Pray never fails unless he's playing Draven. I am now not so worried about them doing shit at worlds - I just don't really like anyone on that team bar Watch.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

When I say Watch carried, I can't emphasize that enough. That fucking Lee Sin was a nightmare.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

aw man, Royal Guard Fiora  going on sale, now i wanna buy fiora just cause i like the look of that skin


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> So Najin Sword is actually really good. Fucking Watch and Expession carried so goddamn hard. And Pray never fails unless he's playing Draven. I am now not so worried about them doing shit at worlds - I just don't really like anyone on that team bar Watch.



Fuck you Ace, stop being a shit who changes his opinion all the time.

We've already said Sword suck because they're inconsistent, not because they lack skill.

I swear you change your hype as often as women change their clothes.

Also, Original, koreans do play Lissandra.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

Ace is the biggest bandwagoner NA, one second a team is terrible then they beat a team he likes and all of a sudden they're ''actually really good'

 I can't take you seriously anymore.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

> Also, Original, koreans do play Lissandra.



From the recent games, not so much. I didn't see the Sword vs Blaze game so idk if they did there.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

> Fuck you Ace, stop being a shit who changes his opinion all the time.



Except I don't. Yesterday you told me that CTU and Shield were good and I said that Najin Sword was *much* better and you disagreed. Or do you not remember that?



> We've already said Sword suck because they're inconsistent, not because they lack skill.



Which was my concern in the first place, hence my comment about "I'm not worried about them doing shit at worlds". They failed their first series against CTU when they trolled with a Draven pick, that's not going to happen again.

They are still inconsistent and they aren't as strong as other teams, but seeing as how their playoff spot is almost guaranteed, may as well stick with it. That doesn't mean they aren't good. 







> Ace is the biggest bandwagoner NA, one second a team is terrible then they beat a team he likes and all of a sudden they're ''actually really good'



Except for the fact that I rejected your claim that CTU and Shield were anywhere near Sword's level in our conversation yesterday and I thought Blaze was stronger  - which turns out not to be the case. When Sword can 2-0 a team that took KTB 5 games to beat, what conclusion am I suppose to make?

If anything you're the idiot here for not seeing that Najin Sword is actually doing pretty decently.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Whatever, I'm not getting baited. Najin Sword doesn't suck. They are actually good. Better than Shield and CTU obviously even though I'm flabbergasted that you would disagree with that notion. Yes they are inconsistent. That doesn't mean they aren't a good team. I still don't want them to go to World's because their chances of choking are higher than say MVP Ozone or KTB and Pray's face annoys me.


Also, it's ironic that you would not take me seriously after you actually told me that CTU was as strong as Sword


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

i go watch anime for 5 mins and Gambit is whooping mym's ass. So sad.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

EU LCS is the most stale thing imaginable.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

i enjoy watching it


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> NA LCS is the most stale thing imaginable.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Just realized Gambit is tied with EG in terms of win/losses. 
Gambit....stahp it.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Is Fnatic even good without nRated?


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

They are like second or 3rd and have beaten alternate and gambit. Ironically still haven't beaten EG since they got Nrated.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> So Najin Sword is actually really good. Fucking Watch and Expession carried so goddamn hard. And Pray never fails unless he's playing Draven. I am now not so worried about them doing shit at worlds - I just don't really like anyone on that team bar Watch.



they won't do shit lol no but compared to what other teams have to offer i am a tad disappointed they are going


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, but are they _good_? By good I mean the same Fnatic that was doing decently in international tournaments.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 15, 2013)

screw everyone else

go clg


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

I think they are pretty much the same.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Still wondering how the heck what's his face makes Morde support work.

Maybe with Cait? On blue side? Push like boss, do double golems yourself for increased XP gains for both of you. Ult synergy?

Hue hue.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

> they won't do shit lol no but compared to what other teams have to offer i am a tad disappointed they are going



Agreed, I hope Blaze wins the third place for World's. The only way for Najin Sword to not qualify off of points is if Frost wins and Ozone comes second. But even then, they are probably going to win NLB so they will only have to play 1 bo5 for the third place spot, as opposed to Blaze who will have to play probably 3 bo5's. 

Fuck me son. It's coming to the point where they are probably going to World's.



But did anyone actually watch those NLB games? Those games weren't even close. They were bigger stomps than the SKT1 vs Falcons game that happened just yesterday.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

> screw everyone else
> 
> go clg



well, clg and blaze
believe


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

And now the Karma. OP.

Duo adc. OP.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

so like
these casters are terrible


only watching for sexpeke


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> so like
> these casters are terrible


 I like em.




> only watching for sexpeke



[YOUTUBE]GgcQX4MRgvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

''Yes they're inconsistent, that doesn't mean they aren't a good team''

That's exactly what it means, you can be skilled players with amazing matches, but if you're not consistent then you're not a good team


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 15, 2013)

This Fnatic team comp... I don't see what they are aiming for haha. Looks like a random solo que comp.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

This game is decided. I don't think LD is like Curse and let's a good lead go bad.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 15, 2013)

ace, marry me

also, joe miller is a terrible caster


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

fnatics team comp looks like they took notes from dignitas


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

twitch 150 cs
vayne 97


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

That GTA Online Announcement Trailer


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> That GTA Online Announcement Trailer



Looks good there but probably going to be really laggy. The single player looks good enough to satisfy. I wonder if they can treat a possible Red Dead game that way.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

twitch 11.9k
vayne 6.7k


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Looks good there but probably going to be really laggy. The single player looks good enough to satisfy. I wonder if they can treat a possible Red Dead game that way.



Why would it be laggy? 16 players isn't gonna make it lag.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

I like deman's casting however I think he really should work on  his knowledge of the game. Too often it shows he has lack of knowledge where some champs and even teams.

My favorite casters are deman, jatt and phreak. Jatt especially. Best caster both NA and EU imo.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

they need to bring back 3 man casting for worlds
jatt, monte and doa
pls.


also, i guess ill watch the next game
for froggen
best player EU


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Those standings. It's why I like EU over NA. Most of the games are exciting or not boring. Anything with MYM I avoid.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

wait...snoopeh is playing


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh wow this is what he looked like in Dignigs.





> wait...snoopeh is playing



He's been playing the past games. Idk what happened to the replacement.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

what's with wickd and aatrox






also i remember when snoopeh maxed q on nasus jungle
l0l


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> what's with wickd and aatrox
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They said that he told them that he plays champs he likes and he loves Aatrox. I think that Jax will wreck his shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

So none of you kpop fans wanna tell me how Morde support works? 

I think I'm more or less right though. Also no way he can do 0 CS. Nuh uh.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

I have 0 idea how it works. But apparently ManDu runs it.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Oh wow this is what he looked like in Dignigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shacker is still around. he's filled his roll well, making the team step it up a bit, particularly snoopeh


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm guessing you max shield on morde and he pokes with e.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

this aatrox
is doing a lot


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

it did last EG game tbf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Nah. It has to be something with a Korean push meta style.

That's why I think Cait best candidate and blue side is supporting logic behind.

Two of you guys do that later on if you play.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

I think you're right to be honest. Fiddle/Cait is popular with SKT1 because they value towers so much and that's one of the fastest pushing lanes. Morde pushes just as much.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Double kill for Aatrox. It's happening.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

That Jax though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

Those froggen plays.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Is Ahri froggens new love?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

and EG takes it again!

i've never actually cheered for a team in a sport before. i guess this is how football fans feel when their team wins, just with more violence


----------



## Cronos (Aug 15, 2013)

i have no idea why but i hate eg


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

football is srs business
i feel bad for goalies that score on their own teams
they probably get shanked


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is Ahri froggens new love?



It's currently the flavor of the month for Korea/NA?/EU?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

Ahri is pretty much every mid laber's bff.

Was it the koreans who started playing ahri first?


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

also froggen has been playing ahri ever since she came out


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

> Ahri is pretty much every mid laber's bff.
> 
> Was it the koreans who started playing ahri first?



Doubt it. Koreans tend to disregard new champions for a while. EU is usually the scene to try out new champions first. Unless they are blatantly op, like release date Diana.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

Gotta wonder why ahri is being played all of a sudden. She received no notable buffs last I recalled.

And everyone knew her strong points and weaknesses even before then.

Wish NA would do some innovating.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> football is srs business
> i feel bad for goalies that score on their own teams
> they probably get shanked


they do. My dad told me of a player in South America that got a Colombian necktie for accidentally scoring in his own goal. For those wondering.
*NSFW*



Demonic Shaman said:


> It's currently the flavor of the month for Korea/NA?/EU?


eh


αce said:


> also froggen has been playing ahri ever since she came out


I mean as what anivia was to him.



> Wish NA would do some innovating.



C9 played Ashe


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

uh you might want to tag that as NSFW
i am pretty much indifferent to everything on the internet but some people might find that disturbing


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Also, is that the guy's tongue? That's a pretty damn creative way to kill someone.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> football is srs business
> i feel bad for goalies that score on their own teams
> they probably get shanked



i prefer watching rugby, i don't follow it much, but the fans don't seem as prone to violence.

(plus i was raised in a rugby town)



Original Sin said:


> they do. My dad told me of a player in South America that got a Colombian necktie for accidentally scoring in his own goal. For those wondering.



should probably put a warning on that for gore, for those people who don't like to see things like that (like me  )


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Or is that a girl.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

4n said:
			
		

> Wish NA would do some innovating.



I thought it was NA (well Link) that played Ahri first and rush the DFG to assassinate people. But I don't ... know for sure if it was Link who started the Ahri flavor of the month or the Koreans.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

It's fake. I thought the tongue was obvious. But whatever.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> C9 played Ashe



Dunno about the koreans but ashe was played a while in eu iirc.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I thought it was NA (well Link) that played Ahri first and rush the DFG to assassinate people. But I don't ... know for sure if it was Link who started the Ahri flavor of the month or the Koreans.



It might have actually been him. He was one of the first players I noticed using her.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's fake. I thought the tongue was obvious. But whatever.



well ye it's fake, it's on deviantart, doesn't mean it's nice to see!

but ty for putting nsfw, appreciated <3


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

fnatic on Veigar. Fnatic op.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

I herd jacky's veigar op.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

I remember in OGN summer 2012 there was a series where Ahri was picked in all 5 of the games. I'm pretty sure it was CLG EU vs Najin Sword. Froggen only played it once or twice while SSong played it the rest. Ahri is also popular with both CJ Entus teams. Ambition and Rapidstar both like the champion and when Blaze 3-0'd Frost last season it was a contested pick. I think it was played 2 out of the 3 matches. Then of course, there is faker.


Ahri has been popular in Korea for a looooooong time now.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, Link didn't start using Ahri before Ambition and Rapidstar did.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

The spectator machine has gay lag.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

What is this Fnatic team comp?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

Well... I was talking about the Ahri + DFG rush. I thought Link was the one that did it first. I mean Ahri's been played a lot in beginning cause.. bitch was op. 

I mean as of now, she just got recently picked up by everyone.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't remember ahri being played during the spring split 

It will be dumb if they nerf her.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Pretty sure Faker did it first.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Quite sure faker repopularized her, and I don't even follow Korea.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Like two pages later and multiple posts already made by you, you ninja me now, Ace?

Really?


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> What is this Fnatic team comp?



I think it's pick people out and destroy. They have good cc.

Although, Soaz is not doing good. And idk why Candypanda is on Fiddle. That's usually for more skilled supports imo.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

what is fnatics standing at the moment?

also regarding ahri, she doens't need to be buffed or nerfed or whatever. champions go in and out of fashion constantly for no real reason, no need to analyse it!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

For Ahri, you need to land your shit to actually blow up anyone. 

Not like solo que can do that.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what is fnatics standing at the moment?
> 
> also regarding ahri, she doens't need to be buffed or nerfed or whatever. champions go in and out of fashion constantly for no real reason, no need to analyse it!


They are second. And no one is saying she should be nerfed.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Well to be fair - there must have been some realization that she was OP during the break between spring and summer split. MVP Ozone banned it in both games in their first series of the season, which was also the first series of this OGN season. 


Also, I now remember. Ambition played it first against the stealths to great success. But the person who made Ahri popular was Ryu of KTB. Faker has the most flashy plays with it but Ryu is regarded as one of the best Ahri's in Korea.


If you go back and look at the pick/bans of this season - KTB, Frost and MIG Blitz all have a lot of Ahri pick bans. I'm pretty sure Link picking up Ahri was just Monte fapping over it like he does in casting.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

She's also used to counter twisted fate which was previously a near 100% ban in Korea


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> For Ahri, you need to land your shit to actually blow up anyone.
> 
> Not like solo que can do that.



Get Rylai's.

Now it is literally impossible to miss charm.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Pretty sure she's not OP. She's just burst. Someone that needs a buff is Syndra. Because why naut?

EDIT:Xpeke will carry.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Sit in a bush and place a pink ward in it. Wait 5 minutes for someone to walk by. Kill them. Worth.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> Get Rylai's.
> 
> Now it is literally impossible to miss charm.



I wouldn't be surprised. 

Although I thought the ideal Ahri Assassination is to rush DFG first.

Edit: Please don't buff Syndra.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Xpeke reaction time too good.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They are second. And no one is saying she should be nerfed.



i didn't mean she needs to be, i mean champs sometimes come in and out of fashion regardless of if they were nerfed or buffed.

eventually, she will become less popular again, as always happens


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

DFG into Rylais.

Deathcap sucks now unless 5th/6th item.

Too many nerfs to the AP it provides and pretty much most mages AP ratios are wack now.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

Every time I watch Fnatic, Soaz is doing terribly


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

DFG -> Abyssal isn't bad either.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> Every time I watch Fnatic, Soaz is doing terribly



Then stop watching, you turd. I want them to win.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Abyssal only if you're up against multiple sources of magic damage or if your mid opponent can have the potential to wreck you alone midgame like Leblanc/Ryze


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

so, dfg into rylais? and then what? i don't really like zhonyias
fuck that shit
pure ap and go man mode


----------



## Cronos (Aug 15, 2013)

ace doesn't like zhonya cause he always forgets to use it


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

i actually had the most legit zhonyias on tf yesterday
terry was there


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

If you need the magic pen, then void staff. You probably might.

Otherwise, a cap is fine I guess (Hourglass would still be better)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> i actually had the most legit zhonyias on tf yesterday
> terry was there



That was a legit Hourglass. Used it right when MF ulted negating all of her damage from her ult. 

Anyone would fall for that trap, even me. I didn't expect the hourglass at all. Shit was legit.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

I haven't seen enough nami's lately.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

So like, a question for you guys since I've been out of commission two weeks already.

With the skyrocketing Ahri popularity, has a single Swain been sighted? Even in solo queue.

Easily most underestimated champion.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

But don't people just pick fizz into swain?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 15, 2013)

Fucking hate Fizz.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I haven't seen enough nami's lately.



she'll be back!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

> Editor's Note - Aug 15: Regretfully, there's been an unexpected delay in issuing tickets for the World Championship and sales will not begin at 12PM PDT today as previously announced. We're working diligently to resolve the problem and will provide an update when we've confirmed a new sale date and time.



Damn it riot. I have class soon.


----------



## Darth (Aug 15, 2013)

fuck lcs i'm playing league tonight!


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

seems like loads of people are playing karma in the eu lcs now

how many of them have succeeded?


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

75 or 50 %. She's helpful in teamfights.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

Hope GG wins this. Then there will be a 4 way tie to second place. But EG second place pls.

I regret not following EU as much but I always just miss it cause it's in the morning.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Damn, Genja saved Gambit that fight.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 15, 2013)

UberDanger is sex.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 15, 2013)

just a little bit until the clg game starts

i hope they won't get crushed


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

Dammit im gonna miss it.


----------



## Austin (Aug 15, 2013)

day two of super week leggo


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 15, 2013)

DAMNNN. Where'd you find it?


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

best place for league stuff.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 15, 2013)

Ah, I usually go to Solomid.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I haven't seen enough nami's lately.



she's been all over ogn the past few weeks iirc


----------



## Cronos (Aug 15, 2013)

where the fuck is my clg game

ugh got to wait until eu lcs is over, fk this


----------



## Wesley (Aug 15, 2013)

How many games did C9 have yesterday?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

so what chapter does the Shingeki no Kyojin anime go up to atm?


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

doublelift threw that game


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

There is apparently a dead kitten in the front yard. Doshio?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> So like, a question for you guys since I've been out of commission two weeks already.
> 
> With the skyrocketing Ahri popularity, has a single Swain been sighted? Even in solo queue.
> 
> Easily most underestimated champion.





Original Sin said:


> But don't people just pick fizz into swain?



Well if you read the above I obviously meant using him as a counter to her 


Chausie said:


> so what chapter does the Shingeki no Kyojin anime go up to atm?



Can't tell since we still have 7 episodes to go, but probably Ch.34 or so.

What's your progress?




Cronos said:


> fucking clg





αce said:


> doublelift threw that game



Does the heartache of being a CLG fan ever become duller?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Did Curse win?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> Can't tell since we still have 7 episodes to go, but probably Ch.34 or so.
> 
> What's your progress?



watched till the end of the anime. on chapter 31, was a bit earlier than 34 that the anime ends at!

i don't really want to say much as i don't want to spoil anything, but this is actually really entertaining, i rarely watch anime any more, but i have been enjoying this one a lot


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

The new Janna skin covers up too much of her body tbh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Chapter 31 is my favorite.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

so i tried a custom game on my new computer
80 fps
is this real life


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

For some reason i still haven't started SnK and I just finished the original OnePunch man manga.


----------



## Magic (Aug 15, 2013)

nice nose job 




Jiyeon said:


> The new Janna skin covers up too much of her body tbh.


Grow the fuck up.

its a* weather lady.

not a porn star


hahahahahah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

In before Ace gets challenger before I get home.

...while only playing his mininum requirement.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

i just tried ward hoping on lee
its now fucking possible
yeah im just gonna spam lee sin now
g
g


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounds like...you will be in the mood to play ranked soon. MP.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounds like you didn't Lee Sin to his instruction manual.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't neg aside from career trolls and dupes.

But damn man, you temptin'


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Someone hold WAD back before he Jax me up.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

CLG against TSM: 4-0
CLG against Vulcun: 2-2


CLG against Velocity: 1-2
CLG against Coast: 1-3

_*Counter logic *_gaming


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

I guess CLG just have a Twisted Fate.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 15, 2013)

Jiyeon is dropping mics everywhere and I love it.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 15, 2013)

welp, played Jax jungle (they called pos. again) so thats was the only one left and i really wanted to play Jax. It was a normal and i had played jungle like 3 times in all my LoL games.

I only did 1 suc. gank wich aid to turn the bot lane in our adv. The couldn't do nothing much. Mid and Top were owning. 

I think i'm a little too rusty cause i'd been playing too much ARAMS games in the last two months (only real way for me to try a new champ w/o bitching about it), but I really helped my team with the damage output in the late game. I finished 3/10/15 with 215 cs.

Going to keep trying Jax, hope it can be in top next time.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm just taking Elise on Phreak's jokes.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

So I'll ask here. Why didn't Eren just roll the boulder?

EDIT: Stop jiyeon. Ahri really going to do this?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

It would've been in Vayne.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

You won't win. I Garen-tee it.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm Ezreal as it gets baby.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

You're so mediocre. It's making me Twitch.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

You're diggin your graves Sin.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 15, 2013)

Udyr, these puns are getting out of hand.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

That's just a big Miss Fortune.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

You think you got this but Karma's a bitch. All the terrible you brought to this thread will come back to you in this battle. My minds Talon's will Thresh you apart.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Keep em coming. I got a Zilean more.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Aw Fiddlesticks, I don't want to get into a battle.

This shirt is Brand new.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 15, 2013)

Vi would I care?  You're no threat to me.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I'll ask here. Why didn't Eren just roll the boulder?
> 
> EDIT: Stop jiyeon. Ahri really going to do this?




*Spoiler*: __ 




bigger dramatic effect by carrying it, with comments on how heavy it was yet he was still shouldering the responsibility, pushing through no matter what as he needed to complete his mission

or something more simple like trying to minimise even more damage to the town or it being a lot faster to carry it or the ground/streets would have been awkward to roll it through


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Keep em coming. I got a Zilean more.



To the Viktor go the spoils.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh god. What have I walked into.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

I wanted to think of a pun, but I can't find annie.

Guess I'll need to look to my notebook ajaycent to me.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Olaf now. But I'm about to Rumble your jimmies.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

> or something more simple like trying to minimise even more damage to the town or it being a lot faster to carry it or the ground/streets would have been awkward to roll it through


Who's gonna care? Everyone's gone and it would allow him to kick titan ass.

Frodo.jpg


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

This is highly unnasusary Sin.

Your jokes just Fizz into Ashe.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 15, 2013)

Some of these are so terrible we deserve to walk the Gangplank right out of the thread.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

i enjoy how you ignored the first part of what i said, which is the more likely reason


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Anivia got anymore puns? I'm Diana hear em.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i enjoy how you ignored the first part of what i said, which is the more likely reason


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

These jokes are so hot, they leave Chausie's hair Singed.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> These jokes are so hot, they leave Chausie's hair Singed.



I think Shyvanna get out of here before she gets Teemotional.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 15, 2013)

i dont have any hair


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i dont have any hair



Urgot to be kidding me.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

jiyeon is actually being legit right now

WAD vs Jiyeon

plz


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Let's Naminate chausie for most peaceful member award.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

4N said:


> jiyeon is actually being legit right now
> 
> WAD vs Jiyeon
> 
> plz



I gotta keep Ryzen to the top.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Let's Naminate chausie for most peaceful person member award.



Irelia think that's a good idea. But in my opinion you belong on the Nautilus-t. Let's hurry up now. I'm not a Nocturne-al person.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Well then I guess your Lux run out.


----------



## Magic (Aug 15, 2013)

just had a 4v5

cait was afk(Entire game man), i was nami, i build like ad and shit. Spoooo late game we winning and shit, stomping bitches and shit, we got all the inhibs down. 
 BUT we start dying, because they have sej,cho, udyr and now they are at their base farming 24/7 and level 18 u know all that bad shit man. 

So
we all go in for one last push
YI DIES
I DIE
Pantheon dies

Kayle right there by nexus GG

HAAHAHAA

qualified for series....

oh god


----------



## Austin (Aug 15, 2013)

These jokes make me Twitch.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Austin said:


> These jokes make me Twitch.



Taken.

But when I'm done someone's gotta take Ji to the hospital on a trundle.


----------



## Austin (Aug 15, 2013)

But seriously this is giving me a Sivir headache.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't wanna stroke my E-peen but, that's what she zed.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 15, 2013)

link is clg's savior

ty based link for showing me the way to happiness


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

NGL I'm running out.


Hey Jiyeon, keep going and I'll shoot up Yorikety ass house.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

If you have a headache Austin, you should Yi a doctor.


----------



## Magic (Aug 15, 2013)

Old mcdonald had a farm....


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Then let's call it a draw Sin, you're Draven me crazy.


----------



## Austin (Aug 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If you have a headache Austin, you should Yi a doctor.



But my doctor is really weird and asian... fucking Dr. Shen.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Then let's call it a draw Sin, you're Draven me crazy.



I agree. But I did say you won't win. Was Zyraight or was I right?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

That was lower than a goats Ballzac.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

You Riven up for another fight?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm sonat.


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Well Ok then. Here is a Poppy in honor of hour truce.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Where the fuck was Cop in that fight


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't understand Crs' comp this game. And Nyjacky on Kennen what the fuck?


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

lol
curse sucks


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

Kudos to Velocity for picking Viktor.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Can't say Cop didn't try.

Jacky can play Kennen, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Can't say Cop didn't try.
> 
> Jacky can play Kennen, what's wrong with that?



This is the first time nyjacky pull it out in the lcs and when everything is on the line and you can get relegated you should pick your comfort champs. 

And Saint on Nunu was odd too. Same for Voyboy on Zed. Sure they can play it but the comp was just terribly weird. Saint just leeched Jacky's xp too, he was non existent in that game other than dragons.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Saint, idk.
Something about him has been off all split and it doesn't look like there's an end in sight.

Tbh, Jacky should go back to like Morg, Ahri, and TF.
He makes better plays on those champions.

Curse still aren't in danger of getting relegated I don't think, Coast would have to win 5 in a row to tie them on wins.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Saint, idk.
> Something about him has been off all split and it doesn't look like there's an end in sight.
> 
> Tbh, Jacky should go back to like Morg, Ahri, and TF.
> ...



True, I didn't think they were at a risk of getting relegated. I'm just copying what they said but yeah Jacky should've went Ahri. TF was banned but Ahri was definitely up and it would've taken Ahri away from Regi.

Saint has been off but this game was just .. pretty bad because he leeched off Jacky's exp and just had no pressure anywhere. And I just don't understand the nunu pick... Especially against a team full of disruption.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Like, maybe because Curse know they aren't in any real danger of getting relegated they've become complacent.

They got complacent at the end of the spring split and fell down to fourth from first.


----------



## αce (Aug 15, 2013)

i can finally
last hit with vlad


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2013)

αce said:


> i can finally
> last hit with vlad



I don't think you missed a hit. Teach me your ways.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2013)

Basically

NA sucks, and I would be surprised if even C9 lasted longer than 25 minutes against the Asians.

Yeah.

They totally won't know how to counter their own strategy, assuming the hypothetical absolute that they wont just do it better.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> Basically
> 
> NA sucks, and I would be surprised if even C9 lasted longer than 25 minutes against the Asians.
> 
> ...



What else is new. I just want NA to do better than last year. 

I would be surprised if the koreans don't win worlds this year though. I think people wanted TPA win more than Frost last year but people expected Frost to win. 

Then the finals was somewhat disappointing cause Frost got stomped lol.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2013)

Won a 56 min series game...
someone hold me.

On topic:
Koreans > like every other country in every online game.
Mmmm Brazilians 2nd place....


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

C9 plays the strategy that Blaze specifically made a counter for and it ended with Blaze getting a 13 game win streak. Now Blaze can't even beat Sword because it got figured out.

c9 is playing korean meta from 6 months ago. korean meta revolves around at least 6 different types of team comps/execution strategies

"pick" comps are the most popular now with ahri


and they aren't even playing it as effectively either. their early game deficits would get crushed by koreans



if they face a team on the caliber of ktb, ozone or frost they are fucked
especially the former 2 since kaKAO and danDy are much better than meteos


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Blaze are going to bounce back.

Be strong and believe in Flame Ace.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

also its completely possible that china wins worlds this year
whenever koreans go over to china for tournaments they have pretty good games


bar all stars
where china got rolled


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

im fully expecting skt1 or mvp ozone to win this years world championships


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Weixiao vs Imp in the finals.

I'm Nostradamus.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

well that would be nice and all
but dandy would run all over clearlove in the jungle


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

some teams go into slumps but im basing all of these predictions on the ozone i saw in the ogn finals. they honestly looked like god.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

i thought madlife was god.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

MadLife is a Demigod.

The only God is Flame.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

jiyeon....

madlife is god

and based on this ogn season, shy is better than flame
he dies too much


----------



## Maerala (Aug 16, 2013)

8 minute long login queue.

QQ


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

l0l get rekt


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

sheet i missed the invite.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Weixiao vs Imp in the finals.
> 
> I'm Nostradamus.



Weixiao is overrated.

Uzi and San are both better ADCs than him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> sheet i missed the invite.



Well it's a good thing you didn't accept because we're stuck at champion select.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> sheet i missed the invite.



You're like one of those people that missed their 9/11 flights.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well it's a good thing you didn't accept because we're stuck at champion select.





Maerala said:


> *You're like one of those people that missed their 9/11 flights*.



I lol'd irl. Damn son.

Also watching this anime callled Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! Shit hits right in the feels.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

angel beats hits in the feelz more


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Maerala said:


> You're like one of those people that missed their 9/11 flights.



I lost it.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

4N said:


> angel beats hits in the feelz more



It did. But I think the one I am watching is way more relatable to people. Clannad takes the cake though. That dude's life sucked dick.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

hopes riot compensates with some delicious rp, huehuehue


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 16, 2013)

So Riot sensed my torture of me playing with my friends and shut down the servers so I wouldn't have a page full of losses. Thx Riot!


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Saying no to friends is hard apparently.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 16, 2013)

Saying no is hard in general.

#whorelife


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Went on youtube with nostalgia goggles. Found this

[youtube]kzuR_KxPz4Q[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Saying no is hard in general.
> 
> #whorelife



Saying no is the easiest

#Cuntlife


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

So apparently my Diamond 1 ADC main friend believes that building BC on MF is good no matter what the team comp.

He claims his opinion is more valid than mine since he's Diamond 1, yet he doesn't even play MF.

You don't build BC unless you have multiple sources of AD damage on your team, as MF that is


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Plat promotion series 

Soon, I shall arrive.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2013)

Good morning, lol only one of you online and playing...


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

You're terrible, RemChu.

Go back to bed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Vae Go.

Just noticed you played Renekton. People still play Darius?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Apparently, don't know why.

Shit champion.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Apparently, don't know why.
> 
> Shit champion.



Darius right?

I agree. Also my goal: not to fall asleep during OGN


----------



## Maerala (Aug 16, 2013)

I have so much cancer right now.

Someone hold me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I have so much cancer right now.
> 
> Someone hold me.



Adrian pls. Stop torturing yourself.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, Darius.

Wouldn't play Rene if he was shit.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Adrian pls. Stop torturing yourself.



But I so enjoy the pain...

In other news, Jayce still OP.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2013)

Start of match; got my team SIX Kills in less than FIVE MINUTES

we still go on to lose.

like

wow


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

dandy is god


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK I DIDN'T REALIZE OGN WAS ON.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

ACE.

SKYPE.

RIGHT FUCKING NOW.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2013)

So did anyone try Morde support?


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> WHAT THE FUCK I DIDN'T REALIZE OGN WAS ON.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


dont you have school ? ;U

oh wait its saturday right
satttturdaaaaaaaaay

god LCS bores the fuck out of me.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

It's friday Rem.

Wake up.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm on a vacation right now. The ways of the world elude me.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

RemChu pls, forgetting the day is sad.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 16, 2013)

Sometimes when I wake up I'm not sure if it's day or night.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't be scared, Solar Bankai.

I see you lurking, just post already


----------



## Roydez (Aug 16, 2013)

Fucking girlfriend's dad.
He beat her up and forced her to break up with me. JUST BECAUSE WE WENT TO WATCH A MOVIE TOGETHER.
He then used her phone to SMS me a break-up message and threats in her names(I knew right away).
Then he came to our house to talk with my dad while he was shivering in frustration.

And it's not like I'm bad influence or that I'm having her get pregnant or something lol.
In fact, I'm top student and I'm pretty good looking. What's wrong with this guy...? It has like nothing to do with who I am.

Just... SMH. Apparently it hurts his pride if his daughter dates someone.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Dude what the fuck, if he beat his daughter up why did you beat the shit out of him?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Roydez what country do you live in?


----------



## Austin (Aug 16, 2013)

I would have killed him if he hit my gf lmao


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2013)

Sounds like you need to get the police involved.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 16, 2013)

tell him to stop or i'll neg him


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Depends on where he lives.


----------



## Austin (Aug 16, 2013)

Cronos said:


> tell him to stop or i'll neg him



oh            ovi


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

dandy is honestly the god of the jungle


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> Sounds like you need to get the police involved.


That always wins over the father.

MAKE LOVE NOT WAR

LOVE AND PEACH 



αce said:


> dandy is honestly the god of the jungle


Can you tell me more of this young lad?


----------



## Roydez (Aug 16, 2013)

Her dad's being a controlling and obsessive psycho.
What he's doing is definitely illegal and we could sue him. His brain is a special case.
When he came over, my dad was like "What's up with this retard?"

My luck is fucked and her luck is even more so.
He probably took her phone and cut the internet too.
My dad sort of wants me to just leave things be but I'm not sure what I should do at this point.
I believe provoking her dad would just make things worse for both of us, but I also don't think I should give it up.

>dilemma


----------



## Chausie (Aug 16, 2013)

i'd say that if it's illegal then call the police, but what is there to stop him from retaliating on her once the police leave? how much evidence is against the guy for them to arrest him right now, instead of just check things out and write a report.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2013)

Since the most rational suggestion has been given, will now go to the other end of the spectrum.

Ensure an "accident" happens to him.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2013)

Domestic abuse is complicated. If you send him to jail* it could anger him and aggravate the situation.

Also if he is incarcerated he could lose work and fuck her life over even more if she is dependent on her father.

 

I would advise you to respect his wishes and stay away. Maybe he will calm down and see you are an alright guy?


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

I remember when I was young and threatened my dad I could send him to tail if he hit me more. Then he said I have friends that can hurt you and when i get out I'll kill you. Pre teen days.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow guess I'm lucky.
I don't have all this drama in my life.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't have real drama, son. Worst thing I have is parents that should just divorce already.

Also, Darth. You really negged me for that fake gore picture?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 16, 2013)

i shoulda negged you for that, it was horrible

but then you tagged it nsfw when i asked, so couldn't get too annoyed


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I don't have real drama, son. Worst thing I have is parents that should just divorce already.
> 
> Also, Darth. You really negged me for that fake gore picture?



You're lucky I couldn't neg you for sharing your pre-teen drama days story as well. 

The system exists for people to use. And use it I shall.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

WHY
DO I ALWAYS
GET THESE TEAMS
IN PROMO.

Fucking losing ALL game, Nami flaming like a retard even though she got grabbed by 7 Blitz hooks in lane, I almost carried for a come back but Kass decides to back right as Baron is coming up and Jayce gets grabbed.

Sometimes, I don't know why I play this game


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> You're lucky I couldn't neg you for sharing your pre-teen drama days story as well.
> 
> The system exists for people to use. And use it I shall.



I'll kill you niggeh


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Bjorgsen too good for NIP.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> WHY
> DO I ALWAYS
> GET THESE TEAMS
> IN PROMO.
> ...


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2013)

that was such a retarded game to watch wtf.

NA LCS is more entertaining than this crap.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't like saying this. But either Soaz or Xpeke threw that game.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Watching the finals from Latin America(few weeks ago iirc)

This Lyon gaming. The Naut plays. I wanna see em against an NA( probably will since they destroyed the other team)


----------



## Shozan (Aug 16, 2013)

who makes the calls on SK? dude just fucked up big time vs. Gambit. why go for the tank whos only farming on top when your bot lane is gettin destroyed pretty bad + giving away 2 free dragons and Irelia didnt even push top after they killded Renekton.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Thought I'd lose my 3rd promo game(2-1 now) for sure, got wrecked to 0-3 at top by Renekton, but every other lane went even.
We got 1 good fight, took baron and 3 free towers, Cait + Jayce siege is too strong.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

EG needs to make a move.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 16, 2013)

they are making many moves


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Not for a team with so many kills and a gold league. And they just lost baron.

I'm surprised how good LD has been doing lately. They were doing k at the beginning iirc.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Weixiao is overrated.
> 
> Uzi and San are both better ADCs than him.


Weixiao's team is pretty good though, I really just wanted to imply an MVP Ozone vs Team WE final.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 16, 2013)

and they win! no worries


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

3rd place? I don't know how this happened with them.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Never mind, Uzi is god.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTGz9pG5aao[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, game 5 of promo, wish me luck


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Aaaand failed promo.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 16, 2013)

do something real nice for someone

and you shall win the next one


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Just do what Sky says and get ready to suck someones dick.

In other news it turns out my college break is 2 weeks not a month.

>1st world college problems.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 16, 2013)

good luck vae


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Found this for those interested. Seems like this guy uploads the ogn games.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 16, 2013)

Cronos said:


> good luck vae



Lost it 2-3.

Life is hard.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

dandy should have won mvp game 1
dade killed riri's every fight though and was more flashy

but seriously
he gave up so much gold for pinks early on
i think he bought like 4 pinks in the first 10 minutes as a jungler


it paid off though
his engages were also insanely manly

he did things on jarvan i didn't think you were supposed to do


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2013)

I won a 4v5 again.

Just to hear horrible news in real life....=[
I'm pretty worried......


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Coast are out of the playoffs.

Cya nerds.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

coast out of playoffs
all planned for clg


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

so all the playoff teams are now clinched
the only thing now is figuring out who comes 3rd and who comes 6th


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2013)

Morde support:


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Shitwikid.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Let's watch Kiwi go Aatrox and die 10 times.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

dude unless its chausie no one is going to try morde support
actually, we need to play with chausie again
seems like we have the most fun games with her


and im sure shes tired on the flaming on euw


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2013)

anyone feel like playing some normals? Dont really feel like watching dig vs ves lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Let's watch Kiwi go Aatrox and die 10 times.



Best top laner NA.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Just played with a second time Fiddle that "didn't understand his ult"


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

i feel like playing some normals actually.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> dude unless its chausie no one is going to try morde support
> actually, we need to play with chausie again
> seems like we have the most fun games with her
> 
> ...



Awww, i feel loved! ill log na tonight if you wanna play

and ye ill try morde support when he's next free

i don't even know what his abilities do, but sure i'll try it out


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

I like the idea of a mid karma. But Velocity.....

Scarra's laugh op.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2013)

No offense to Chausie that delightful crumpet, but she is hardly someone to test the viability of this.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

I just realized Ecco is about to get relegated for the 2nd time in a row.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Awww, i feel loved! ill log na tonight if you wanna play
> 
> and ye ill try morde support when he's next free
> 
> i don't even know what his abilities do, but sure i'll try it out



You see!

Stop being such women, dudes.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 16, 2013)

hey! im sure if i play him a few times and learn how to play him it'll go fine

it's not like jayce where that was the second time i played him!


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

That 2:30 dragon.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Chausie is such a sweetheart.

It almost pains me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I just realized Ecco is about to get relegated for the 2nd time in a row.



From the words of the Reddit trashtalk



> LAST SPLIT WE HEARD "TEAM MARN HAS BEEN ELIMINATED FROM THE LCS"
> 
> THIS SPLIT WE'LL BE HEARING HEARING "VELOCITY ESPORTS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED FROM THE LCS"
> 
> IS THERE AN ECCO IN HERE?!


----------



## Cronos (Aug 16, 2013)

delightful crumpet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2013)

Chausie said:


> hey! im sure if i play him a few times and learn how to play him it'll go fine
> 
> it's not like jayce where that was the second time i played him!



Indeed it will be the first time.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Isn't it funny how VES was hyped before LCS and they bombed and how MRN was hyped and then they Bombed?

Ecco is bad lucko.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Isn't it funny how VES was hyped before LCS and they bombed and how MRN was hyped and then they Bombed?
> 
> Ecco is bad lucko.



VES was hyped? I only remember C9 being hyped.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

They were going on about Maplestreet being OddOne's brother and him being good etc.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

VES was hyped because of the jungle ezreal.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Man, VES just doesn't give a darn


----------



## Chausie (Aug 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> Indeed it will be the first time.



i just learned what his ult does! will go fine, trust me


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Why is Nautilus so underplayed in LCS? I think he's better than J4.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 16, 2013)

I can sense the Regi hate train pulling up once again.. New TF to hard.

I'd imagine the game might have went differently if Dyrus picked Rumble/Jayce and Regi keeping Karthus.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

l0l
wildturtle


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

> Why is Nautilus so underplayed in LCS? I think he's better than J4.



he's not better than j4


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

I like him more than J4. I find him very tanky and heavy in CC. There is also a chance to not "help" like jarvan.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

he's heavy in single target cc in his passive and his ult
but jarvan can knock up a whole team and zone an entire team in cataclysm

also his q at max rank reduces armor by 26% on all targets hit


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Leggo Curse.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

"I'm predicting clg wins the next two games and takes 3rd." - Dyrus Twitter


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> he's heavy in single target cc in his passive and his ult
> but jarvan can knock up a whole team and zone an entire team in cataclysm
> 
> also his q at max rank reduces armor by 26% on all targets hit



Technically Nauts ult can knock up a whole team too. And Iirc a better shield.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Support Elise or Support Amumu?


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

link farms like a beast
140 cs 13 minutes


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

This might be Saint getting out of his slump.

He's playing really well this game.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2013)

for once i find myself cheering for cop.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

clg is just so angering to watch

fcking doublelift never learns from his mistakes despite he knows what they are

chauster has very little impact. i dont give two shits if he is smart or what not. you can't stack up mechanically and your shotcalling is nothing special? gtfo the team. you have no place there. like holy crap.

like i just don't understand clg. i just don't. they do the most retarded shit. its not even that crs is playing that good; clg jhust keeps doing dumbshit and crs capitalizes on it.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

THE BOY WONDER


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

doublelift threw another game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> This might be Saint getting out of his slump.
> 
> He's playing really well this game.



Well crs has no risk of relegation now. It seems like incredibly odd picks though. Haven't seen elise support from edward in a while, corki on cop and and amumu on saint.

Edit: well not odd, just surprised me lol.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Perfect game from Curse.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

I wonder if this will bring back amumu.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

> chauster has very little impact. i dont give two shits if he is smart or what not. *you can't stack up mechanically** and your shotcalling is nothing special? gtfo the team. you have no place there. like holy crap.*



kyle stop talking
you honestly don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Cop has really pulled his socks up in this split.

It's like he's another player.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

jst fck u clg, fck u.

all talk and no substance. i fcking swear. like they are so damn capable of so much more but their shotcalling is such shit. 

WHY DO YOU KEEP GIVING UP EARLY DRAG? JUST WHY? 

they are never in position to contest against it when time comes for it. they have no early pressure, at all.

and they keep playing for the blasted late game when in the current meta, the game is usually won during early/mid. they do some of the most questionable plays and then honestly expect to make it to the late game? 

i thought monte would help but a clearly its a case with the players.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 16, 2013)

Doublelift...


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

4N said:


> jst fck u clg, fck u.
> 
> all talk and no substance. i fcking swear. like they are so damn capable of so much more but their shotcalling is such shit.
> 
> ...



#clgfanproblems.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> kyle stop talking
> you honestly don't know what you're talking about



may not be as a big of a clg fan like you

haven't watched a lot of the gmaes during the summer split

but i don't see how you can stand there and say that chauster is absolutely necessary in that team. he may be shotcaller but clg's decision making is questionable most games so what does that mean for chauster?

then we have doublelift. i do like him as a player. good personality. but fcking shit, why do you keep doing stupid shit all the fcking time? this is the 2nd time he has put himself in a position that costed his team heavily.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Doublelift...





clg got crushed. 

now all we need is for Dig to win and TSM to win.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

if you think early drag (or any of the drags) lost them the game, you don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Roydez (Aug 16, 2013)

I just feel like they don't give a darn sometimes.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Would you really say that DL splitpushing and getting caught was a throw? VB got real lucky finding him.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2013)

If Curse beat Coast and CLG loses to Dig, CRS and CLG will tie lol.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> if you think early drag (or any of the drags) lost them the game, you don't know what you're talking about



dude

where did i say that?

they do lose alot of gold but giving up those drags so easily. then when the other teams gets more items and they try to teamfight, they find they are behind.

and with that comp, against crs? the fact that saint played his game so well? what did they think would happen. doublelift was never in position to do too much dmg. karthus did no dmg early. nien got shredded, so did jiji.

giving up drags will never lose you a game but that gold the other team gets? it just helps them more, and if they are ahead, well, its all the more worst for the opposing team.

and its not just once they have done this. they have been doing this for a long time. its about time they stop with it.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

> but i don't see how you can stand there and say that chauster is absolutely necessary in that team. he may be shotcaller but clg's decision making is questionable most games so what does that mean for chauster?



First of all, he's not the main shot caller. He's one of the shot callers. Secondly, he's been playing with doublelift for 2 fucking years and thus they actually have synergy. You just told him to get off the team. Okay, who are they going to get as support? If you know anything about CLG (which you obviously don't) you'd know that Doublelift does not do well with any support bar Chauster. So stop talking. Because you don't know what you're talking about. You're acting like a reactionary twit based off of a single game. Chauster didn't even do anything bad this game. And his mechanics as a support as pretty damn solid. He's not xpecial but he's still pretty good.

How you even came to the conclusion that chauster was a big reason they lost this game is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

And yes I did just use the word reactionary.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

@Ace Didn't DL do really good with Xpecial


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Would you really say that DL splitpushing and getting caught was a throw? VB got real lucky finding him.



they always gained something from killing doublelift. he was caught out twice and that cost clg heavily.

doubelift's poor playing definitely contributed to clg's loss but its not the sole reason imo. unless if its very late game and had he done some dumb shit like that, then i wouldn't say one person alone throws a game.

Crs just capitalized on his poor positioning every single time. and while i did say crs didn't play that good, i stated that in anger. they played pretty well, taking advantage of clg's every misplay.

sigh.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

> @Ace Didn't DL do really good with Xpecial



Uh well, against Europe yeah. They got rekt against Korea and they did get rekt by Weixiao and Xiaoxiao in lane bar the throw from xiaoxiao when he decided to dive a Janna when Weixiao backed off.


Although a single tournament is not equatable to several weeks of scrims and tournaments in a team environment with another person.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2013)

"It's a jungle inc. Maplestreet is adc jayce, and evaniskus is support ashe." ~Jatt


WAT


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Voyboy didn't get lucky, he just watched the replay of how DL caught Turtle when he ran away wounded from the team fight at baron on graves and guessed he would hide at wraiths.

At least that's what I'm guessing because Voy is really smart, he got like 2300/2400 on his SATs or something.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

fucking velocity has the best games when they aren't serious


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> First of all, he's not the main shot caller. He's one of the shot callers. Secondly, he's been playing with doublelift for 2 fucking years and thus they actually have synergy. You just told him to get off the team. Okay, who are they going to get as support? If you know anything about CLG (which you obviously don't) you'd know that Doublelift does not do well with any support bar Chauster. So stop talking. Because you don't know what you're talking about. You're acting like a reactionary twit based off of a single game. Chauster didn't even do anything bad this game. And his mechanics as a support as pretty damn solid. He's not xpecial but he's still pretty good.
> 
> How you even came to the conclusion that chauster was a big reason they lost this game is beyond my comprehension.




chauster is a solid support? he isn't terrible but i wouldn't call him good. for instance, he got thresh 15 times this summer spliut and thresh has one of the highest ban rates in the LCS. do you know why they let him go that free? its because they don't fear him as a player with the champ, despite him playing it alot. chauster is a jack-of-all-trades-but-master-of-none and LoL is a game that deals heavily in specialization. you can't master a particular role and become especially good with it... you'll fall into average world wide. 

i perfectly agree with you that chauster and DL synergy is there, something i already knew but Xpecial showed the difference between a good support who has extensively mained the role for years and just someone who has been in and out of it. he had no built up synergy with DL either before All-Stars.

And yet they did well.

so again, i ask, what does Chauster bring to the table? IMO, he is nothing special. Not a bad player but not a good one (internationally). i'm not saying that they will just up and improve from dumping chauster and bring another player on to support. clearly that didn't work previously but they need to start now. vulcan didn't start out too hot last split either but now they are one of the top teams NA. CLG needs to stop going "hey maybe if we put this person here and there, we'll definitely win the next game." sadly it doesn't work like that and its just something they need to continually work at it and improve together. 

yes, perhaps if chauster and doublelift stay together somemore, they 'll improve as a bot lane pair but i honestly wouldn't expect it to happen. a year ago they may have been considered one of the best bot lanes WW, but a lot has changed in the year. more talent has bloomed. imo i find clg when it comes to their players they focus too much on the past in order to give a player credit. :\

And I'm acting like a reactionary twit? how much times have CLG done dumb shit like this that cost them games? you should know this better than anyone.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't get why CLG recruits people that main something and then put them somewhere else. Like Locodoco and Aphromoo, two people that main adc and put them in a support role. Granted it works for Nien and Bigfatlp though but the switch wasn't hard for them apparently. Counter Logic 

I read that Bloodwater tried for CLG's support before but got passed for Aphromoo.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 16, 2013)

wait i was about to go to bed, then looked at the stream again and saw support ashe

why do i miss these things

now i need to go back and watch from the start


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't get why CLG recruits people that main something and then put them somewhere else. Like Locodoco and Aphromoo, two people that main adc and put them in a support role. Granted it works for Nien and Bigfatlp though but the switch wasn't hard for them apparently. Counter Logic
> 
> *I read that Bloodwater tried for CLG's support before but got passed by Aphromoo*.



if thats true, then thats just retarded. :\


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

> chauster is a solid support? he isn't terrible but i wouldn't call him good. for instance, he got thresh 15 times this summer spliut and thresh has one of the highest ban rates in the LCS. do you know why they let him go that free? its because they don't fear him as a player with the champ, despite him playing it alot. chauster is a jack-of-all-trades-but-master-of-none and LoL is a game that deals heavily in specialization. you can't master a particular role and become especially good with it... you'll fall into average world wide.



How many clg games have you actually watched? Even these brain dead casters and Jatt have admitted that Chauster is fairly solid on thresh now. In fact, Jatt just talked for 4 minutes yesterday on whether teams should ban Thresh or not against clg

Chauster is a good support. *You don't know what you're talking about.*




> perfectly agree with you that chauster and DL synergy is there, something i already knew but Xpecial showed the difference between a good support who has extensively mained the role for years and just someone who has been in and out of it. he had no built up synergy with DL either before All-Stars.



You liiterally just told him to get off the team. ARe you fucking stupid? Who else are they going to get? If you didn't realize, xpecial is already on a team. And once again, CLG randomly picking up supports has never worked for them. 



> so again, i ask, what does Chauster bring to the table? IMO, he is nothing special. Not a bad player but not a good one (internationally).



He's nothing special but he's still a good support. And hardly anyone in NA is a good player internationally, that's just your cop out argument.



> And I'm acting like a reactionary twit? how much times have CLG done dumb shit like this that cost them games? you should know this better than anyone.



You just called out chauster for no apparent reason. So yes, you are reacting like an idiot because you're bringing up reasons for CLG's loss by bringing up Chauster's name. How much presence do you expect him to have as a lulu when his entire team is doing poorly bar link?


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

tl;dr
stop talking about things you don't know about. chauster isn't xpecial but he's still a good support.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

oh, and to answer your question, chauter didn't lose them that game. like i told OS, no one player loses a game. its the team that does so and clg just played sloppy. doubelift especially.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

So then why are you calling out chauster and telling him to "gtfo" the team?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Vulcun tryharding against Ves.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> How many clg games have you actually watched? Even these brain dead casters and Jatt have admitted that Chauster is fairly solid on thresh now. In fact, Jatt just talked for 4 minutes yesterday on whether teams should ban Thresh or not against clg
> 
> Chauster is a good support. *You don't know what you're talking about.*



Generally speaking you have a standard with every role.

That being said, players themselves set that standard. 

Xpecial, Lemonnation, Bloodwater = good supports

How does Chauster stack up against them? nothing special, at least imo.

thus not a good support when compared with other supports in the region.





> You liiterally just told him to get off the team. ARe you fucking stupid? Who else are they going to get? If you didn't realize, xpecial is already on a team. And once again, CLG randomly picking up supports has never worked for them.



i said that in anger. i already said that they gain nothing from kicking him off. do you not read? and xpecial isn't going to leave TSM so i don't know where that came from.



> He's nothing special but he's still a good support. And hardly anyone in NA is a good player internationally, that's just your cop out argument.


regionally? that can be argued.




> You just called out chauster for no apparent reason. So yes, you are reacting like an idiot because you're bringing up reasons for CLG's loss by bringing up Chauster's name. How much presence do you expect him to have as a lulu when his entire team is doing poorly bar link?



you are right.

but i bet if madlife was on lulu, he could have done much better.

ain't that right?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 16, 2013)

what are the standings in the na lcs atm, where abouts is this VES team?

like why did they go such a different comp


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

Lesson of the day: Don't argue against people talking out of their ass.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what are the standings in the na lcs atm, where abouts is this VES team?
> 
> like why did they go such a different comp



They are last place so they have nothing to lose by playing this comp. This game doesn't matter much to them. 

It's the same for Vulcun though, even if they win they stay the same. If they lose they stay the same. But I guess Vulcun wants to win for their win streak so yah.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> So then why are you calling out chauster and telling him to "gtfo" the team?



read my posts. i said i lashing out in anger but calmed down and acknowledged that Crs just played the better game and CLG played sloppy. Are you not seeing this or do you feel insulted that im giving CLG shit? I don't hate the team. I support them. Dunno if you notice but I don't support any other team in this thread. Only ever CLG. So don't even call me a bandwagoner. 

But I dislike their playstyle(playing for the late game has reaped them very little for the last two splits) and the dumb stuff they do. Its like they take a 2 steps forward then 7 steps back. Its pretty irritating.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> Lesson of the day: Don't argue against people talking out of their ass.



i constantly talk with terry about clg as well. and while i may missed out on least 70% of their games this split, i do read up on the plays and terry fills in the gaps for me.

so saying im talking out of my ass is just dumb.

especially since i just watched the game.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> They are last place so they have nothing to lose by playing this comp. This game doesn't matter much to them.
> 
> It's the same for Vulcun though, even if they win they stay the same. If they lose they stay the same. But I guess Vulcun wants to win for their win streak so yah.



well they seems kinda scummy for going all try hard when nothing changes either way, just to make themselves look better for beating the last ranking team who aren't even trying at this point. using the time to try out something different like ves are would be a whole lot more entertaining


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> Lesson of the day: Don't argue against people talking out of their ass.



Don't you still post in the KL?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

anyway, im not gonna argue with the #1 clg fan any longer. my thoughts won't change on chauster and there is very little i speak on him as a past player, something you seem keen on doing so nothing to see here from me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well they seems kinda scummy for going all try hard when nothing changes either way, just to make themselves look better for beating the last ranking team who aren't even trying at this point. using the time to try out something different like ves are would be a whole lot more entertaining



Well I have no idea whats going on in this game anymore lol.


----------



## Santí (Aug 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> Don't you still post in the KL?



Bwahahahahaha


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

If you think Chauster is a bad support, you are talking out of your ass. And if you don't watch 70% of the games - you are definitely talking out of your ass. Terry can't possibly fill you in on everything that happened in their games bar the big moments and throws. He can't tell you how well Chauster maintained vision control throughout the game. He can't tell you how well they coordinated every single fight. He can't tell you how well they managed to react to every single dragon/tower transition. He can't tell you how well they managed to execute their comps.

The most information you can get from a game after not watching it is how well they picked/banned, how well they fought towards the latter parts of the game and how well they did lvl 1 and all the highlight moments. All the small things leading up to dragons and towers cannot possibly be explained by word of mouth or every single goddamn analyst in this game wouldn't spend hours a day watching boring ass vod's and instead would just get their friends to tell them how the game went. l0l.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

For the record, I never said Chauster is shit in those recaps. I just say what's happened and the major events but I don't call out the players as much. I do think other supports overshadow Chauster and I've mentioned it's because of the change and he has to adapt to the support role again. 

I don't think it was entirely DL's fault yesterday against C9 but the whole CLG. When DL got hit by the cacoon, Nien and bigfatlp were right next to them and didn't block the Ashe arrow. Was sad  

Their shotcalling is off though. Yesterday, CLG was just confused on who to target and they were just running around (during the live in voice thing)


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> If you think Chauster is a bad support, you are talking out of your ass. And if you don't watch 70% of the games - you are definitely talking out of your ass. Terry can't possibly fill you in on everything that happened in their games bar the big moments and throws. He can't tell you how well Chauster maintained vision control throughout the game. He can't tell you how well they coordinated every single fight. He can't tell you how well they managed to react to every single dragon/tower transition. He can't tell you how well they managed to execute their comps.
> 
> The most information you can get from a game after not watching it is how well they picked/banned, how well they fought towards the latter parts of the game and how well they did lvl 1 and all the highlight moments. All the small things leading up to dragons and towers cannot possibly be explained by word of mouth or every single goddamn analyst in this game wouldn't spend hours a day watching boring ass vod's and instead would just get their friends to tell them how the game went. l0l.



nah, he can't.

well i concede(already did), though nothing isn't gonna change.

and when someone isn't a bad support, nor a good one, you tend to refer to them as average. so stop putting words in my mouth to fuel your argument. i'm already giving you the tools to do so by being straight up honest so how about you return the favor by actually stating the truth? 

chauster is an average support player. 

i dunno how i can make that any clearly but continue to insist that i said he is a bad support player.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Dignitas vs CLG.

Time for the league of throws.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> So in other words, your knowledge on CLG is worse than your jungling ability. Chauster isn't a bad support. Although you just admitted that you don't watch 70% of CLG games so I'm not sure how you drew any conclusions on how well he maintains vision control and how well he does in team fights.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sit there and pretend that I don't give CLG crap. The only difference is I know what I'm talking about. Yes, my jimmies get rustled when people have big opinions that are wrong.



the thing is we are talking about just the last CLG game they had and concerning that game you have done nothing to refute what I said about their performance? i said something about chauster which i corrected myself even and you are still going on about the same thing. like really. 

so basically you are just riding off what they have done before as a team and not now currently? cuz i already stated my knowledge of them isn't as extensive as yours (only started following them from the beginning of this year) 

and why bring my jungling? making this personal? like i don't understand how pathetic some of you behave sometimes towards people but whatever. if you would rather act like you are the only who can have an opinion and no one else, then that in itself just says and proves something alone.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Dignitas vs CLG.
> 
> Time for the league of throws.



gotta prep my heart for the incoming baron dances


----------



## Maerala (Aug 16, 2013)

Kyle you've gotten a lot better at jungling recently.

You're better than my Eve.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Kyle you've gotten a lot better at jungling recently.
> 
> You're better than my Eve.



i know my jungling is improving. no one ever admits to it e.g. ace (though he has noticed my plays recently so its an improvement from before so i'll take it )

not  better than your eve tho but ty anyway.

but im glad someone besides terry noticed. the improvement must have finally been substantial. c:


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

dig played that game pretty well for the most part.

their strategy of gaining control of the early and mid game worked but what really worked out for them was their initiates and teamfighting overall. gj especially by scarra.

just wasn't clg's week. :c


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

Today is a good day to be a CLG fan.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 16, 2013)

Today marked the end of the longest relationship I've ever had with a girl outside of my family.  She was 4 and a 1/2 years old.


----------



## αce (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm sure you wanted me to interpret that differently than how it really is.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> I'm sure you wanted me to interpret that differently than how it really is.



Little girl I'd helped babysit since she was 6 months old starts kindergarden next week.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2013)

αce said:


> Today is a good day to be a CLG fan.




clg vs dig in playoffs

np 

at least 3-0/2-1

.... i hope. 



Wesley said:


> Today marked the end of the longest relationship I've ever had with a girl outside of my family.  She was 4 and a 1/2 years old.





Wesley said:


> Little girl I'd helped babysit since she was 6 months old starts kindergarden next week.



not gonna lie, i fell for the troll. lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

If curse actually wins this, they tie for 4th. But doesn't look like it.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Voyboy is fucking 0/4 smh.

Then saint goes in for no reason.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Saint didn't miss smite. Is this real life?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

SAINT LANDED A SMITE

BASED GOD WAS SMILING UPON HIM


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 16, 2013)

Haha CRS back in their rightful spot in 4th.


----------



## OS (Aug 16, 2013)

Forever 4th.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 16, 2013)

Wtf I thought they were tied for 4th. Welp w/e, good for them :]  Dig and Clg are tied for 5th then?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

Good job by Curse.

Fucking Cop is turning into a beast.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 16, 2013)

So Curse locked down 4th and now Dig and Clg have a tie breaker for 5th/6th? Kinda confused.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 16, 2013)

C9 gonna shitstomp TSM as usual.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

scumbag wildturtle denying penta.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 17, 2013)

Does CLG want to win this tie-breaker? If they win, they get 5th place and then they face CRS in the playoffs. Then C9 if they beat CRS.

If Clg loses, they face TSM, who they're 4-0 against, and then Vulcun who they have a better record against.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

CLG going for the late game again.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

Just saw some chinese doujinshi of Zyra, now my right arm is a lot stronger than my left arm.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

They really need to invest in pink wards.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 17, 2013)

clg is clearly on tilt

just wasn't their week. hopefully they can get past this and prepare for playoffs.

still believe in clg at worlds.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Cry again CLG fans. They can't win unless Dignigs are literally retarded.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

CLG wanted 6th.

Doublelift threw for them so they can definitely place last possible, while creating the seed of doubt in TSM that he is off lately who they are 4-0 against.

Yagami Doublelight


----------



## Treerone (Aug 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Cry again CLG fans. They can't win unless Dignigs are literally retarded.



Why would they want to win. Better chance against TSM/Vul than Curse/C9.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 17, 2013)

no need to cry

What is dead may never die, but rises again, harder and stronger.

still got dis.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2013)

well 100% confirmed that either tsm or clg won't be going to world finals
i mean, neither were going to do shit at worlds, but it is a morale boost


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Why are people saying they have a chance to beat the number 2 team?


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2013)

also, im fairly sure vulcun is stronger than c9 at this point
but what do i know


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

Who're the girls in your sig Sin?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

Vulcun stronger than C9...


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 17, 2013)

I think Vulcun are equal to C9, but not stronger.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2013)

Vulcun is 2-2 against c9, stomped them into the ground earlier this week and should be 3-1 but they threw a 10k gold lead randomly after they forced a baron and zuna got hit by an arrow in the face


but why am i responding like you know what you're talking about


----------



## Guiness (Aug 17, 2013)

actually vulcan and c9 can both give each other a run for their money.

vulcan has a stronger laning phase while c9 has better teamfighting. its pretty even imo.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2013)

> I think Vulcun are equal to C9, but not stronger.



this guy
at school
all day


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 17, 2013)

αce said:


> also, im fairly sure vulcun is stronger than c9 at this point
> but what do i know



They are actually. Patch 3.10 does benefit them more because Xmithie does well early as a carry jungler and Vulcun's indiviuals are mechnically stronger early than C9.

The thing though C9 is just good with capitalizing mistakes so vulcun just has to play perfectly against them and keep their advantage.

I'm more of a C9 fan than Vulcun for clarification *


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who're the girls in your sig Sin?



Misaka and Misaki.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 17, 2013)

αce said:


> this guy
> at school
> all day



I'm not at school.

What are you on about fool.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

αce said:


> Vulcun is 2-2 against c9, stomped them into the ground earlier this week and should be 3-1 but they threw a 10k gold lead randomly after they forced a baron and zuna got hit by an arrow in the face
> 
> 
> but why am i responding like you know what you're talking about



C9 lets people win sometimes cause it's demotivating losing to them every time.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 17, 2013)

The troll is obvious Jiyeon.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

I bet you guys can't tell when I'm trolling and when I'm serious anymore.

I could've been serious

I could've been trolling

The world may never know.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 17, 2013)

[youtube]HxEPhZi4H2s[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I bet you guys can't tell when I'm trolling and when I'm serious anymore.
> 
> I could've been serious
> 
> ...



No matter what you'll always be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

Original Sin

You just a little a snake

Imma hit you with an ape


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

We will not have a rap battle.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 17, 2013)

clg fucking sucks i'm mad as hell


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 17, 2013)

Borrow my twitch acc to a friend for OGN vods.
Gain access to a netflix account 

Great success.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I bet you guys can't tell when I'm stupid and when I'm retarded anymore.
> 
> I could've been stupid
> 
> ...



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 17, 2013)

So mean though, WAD.

MP.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 17, 2013)

so i'm supposed to go watch a baby get indoctrined into a faith i don't believe in, a practice i find uneeded and wrong, at the same time that eg is playing today.

i could refuse to go to the ceremoney and just come in at the end for the social part in the pub, but i'm not a big fan of pubs either

but i also have a lovely dress i want to show off

and there are free sandwiches at the pub afterwards

i guess i'll have to pass on the religious part to watch eg, and come in at the end with a nice dress.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Aug 17, 2013)

yes, it's a cat

i don't understand what you are trying to say


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

It's a cat.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh God, are you going to a bris?


----------



## Chausie (Aug 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> It's a cat.



the shock!!



Maerala said:


> Oh God, are you going to a bris?



what's a bris?

and i've decided that i'm not going, just to the pub afterwards. hopefully there's no delays in the lcs an i can watch me some eg before i leave


----------



## Maerala (Aug 17, 2013)

Jewish religious ceremy where they circumcise 8-day-old male babies.

First thing that popped into my head when I read your post.

I wouldn't go either. I'm probably not going to my own nephew/niece's baptism.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

I couldnt tell, he was camouflaged.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 17, 2013)

ooooh, nah, it's a baptism

and maybe you should open your eyes wider then, waddles


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

Maybe you should open your legs wider, Chausizzle.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 17, 2013)

wow, that was rude and unnecessary


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

There is no need to be upset.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 17, 2013)

The amount of QQ on the League forums about the Rengar rework. l0l

Karma fans no longer alone in their pain. Scarizard pls.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> There is no need to be upset.



k



Maerala said:


> The amount of QQ on the League forums about the Rengar rework. l0l
> 
> Karma fans no longer alone in their pain. Scarizard pls.



they will never understand, surely riot took from the karma rework that completely changing her whole theme was a bad thing, so they won't do it again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

I miss this fricking game so much.

I miss my freedom so frisking much.

Having Internet access and the ability to move around at will has given me a false sense of liberty that I almost forgot why I'm here.

Because I'm a frickin' trash-tier human being.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> It's a cat.



It's Annie!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

It's Lucario! 

Oh wait, I hate all non-G1 pokemon.


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2013)

Question for any pro Junglers in here. So tried out Udyr yesterday and was wondering, is his tiger stance even necessary? Like you can clear his jungle camps with the Phoenix right?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 17, 2013)

Tiger stance is nice and all but Phoenix is better if you're new to him, it allows you to go pure tank unlike Tiger which requires damage items.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

Tiger is hit or miss snowballing.

Full AD runes and D.Blade start is some damages though.


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> Tiger is hit or miss snowballing.
> 
> Full AD runes and D.Blade start is some damages though.


Ohhhhh that does sound interesting.
You can be like a double d.blade sin with tiger and bear combos. :3
I might try that out.


Vae said:


> Tiger stance is nice and all but Phoenix is better  if you're new to him, it allows you to go pure tank unlike Tiger which  requires damage items.



I wasn't trying yesterday and was eating hamburgers with one hand, yet was still able to like 1v4 people. I felt so retarded.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

If you're on Blue Side, start red. Get bear Level 2 and walk into their jungle and wait at their red. Proceed to tear their face off as they do theirs and flash after+bear n' tear when they try to run.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

This is the most kawaii thing in the history of kawaii.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 17, 2013)

you must really like that manga...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

It is the best ongoing manga with the best anime adaptation.


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2013)

So Curse finished 4th above CLG?

Why am I not surprised. 

TSM vs CLG is gonna be hype tho. Inb4 both Vulcun and Cloud 9 lose in the Semi's..  That would be an insane upset. 

Looking forward to playoffs!


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 17, 2013)

I just read like ten pages of upset jimmies

Today was good


----------



## Guiness (Aug 17, 2013)

what a scum u are 

and in other news, EG jumped from 6th to 2nd. Well played.

They really brought their a-game this week.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> If you're on Blue Side, start red. Get bear Level 2 and walk into their jungle and wait at their red. Proceed to tear their face off as they do theirs and *flash after*+bear n' tear when they try to run.



Implying you should run Flash on Udyr


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

Dem flash stunz


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

Either is acceptable honestly.

Ghost is usually preferred for based lane ganks and long-term zoning/tanking in TF.

But if youre gonna counterjungle then yeah you don't want your efforts to be wasted by them flashing over a wall, and is more acceptable as tiger since you can just flash into assassination positions.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

How could you not like Cinccino WAD?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

Principally, by not knowing what the heck you're talking about?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

A pokemon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

Then I don't like him since not original 151.


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> Then I don't like him since not original 151.


Gold and Silver was like the best gen, indisputable.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 17, 2013)

The only ones that matter are the original 151.

The rest are shit.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL if Fnatic wins this, there's going to be 6 more matches to break the 4 way tie and the 2 way tie.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Woke up at 2:30. Then my moms like "what, are you gonna sleep your life away?!?"


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Woke up at 2:30. Then my moms like "what, are you gonna sleep your life away?!?"



lucky guy gets to sleep until 2:30..

I usually wake up at 9 am every day in the summer..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

Gotta wake up at 7 less I miss breakfast.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2013)

Time to decide on his saunter 
Have you got itchy bones 
And in all your time alone 
Can you hack your mind being riddled 
with the wrong memories 



> Gotta wake up at 7 less I miss breakfast.


What do you even do all day?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

Lectures and group activities.

All optional, they're all like "lol it's your money to waste".


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2013)

That sounds like something I'd skip. There's no medication or anything?


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> lucky guy gets to sleep until 2:30..
> 
> I usually wake up at 9 am every day in the summer..



Why? I used to wake up at 6 everyday cuz of school and work.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Welp. Hope SK gets better for relegation. Something is wrong if you have to resort to a no skill champ like karthus continuously.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> lucky guy gets to sleep until 2:30..
> 
> I usually wake up at 9 am every day in the summer..



i wake up at 7-8 voluntarily


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Based Fnatic. Played like they should. Sexpeke on TF.


----------



## Santí (Aug 17, 2013)

> Thrill of the Hunt
> 
> Duration greatly increased, scales with ult rank
> Cooldown decreased
> ...



Kill me, I no longer have purpose to live.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

OMG. EG and the comebacks.


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Kill me, I no longer have purpose to live.



i dunno it doesn't look so bad now.


----------



## Santí (Aug 17, 2013)

Overall I don't mind the lost of stealth due to duration and movement speed buffs, what really mattered was his true vision, which they left.

But it could done without flipping it from ferocity gain to ferocity loss. Makes him much weaker and nerfs the shit out of his burst, which is kind of a nerf.

Overall this rework is kinda like:

Q- Balance fixes
W- Nerf
E- Balance fixes
R- Nerf

Bonetooth Necklace- Nerf


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

EG is keeping the gold close but Xpeke's Kass is becoming Satan.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

Support Rengar Santi winning games ulting fed Akalis so she can't prance about.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Is everyone in school or something?


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2013)

no we're all playing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2013)

Except me of course.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

How do people lose with Darius


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How do people lose with Darius



Darius sucks.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Thought you people would watch EU lcs.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2013)

Darius is not a good champion and EU lcs sucks.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't be talking shit about Darius.

He shares my name


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2013)

nobody really cares about eu lcs tho cause they all equally suck (explained by 6 way tie)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 17, 2013)

Froggen is playing Blitz. And Krepo is playing Anivia.

Okay so Krepo is playing mid while Froggen is playing support.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Was just about to say that. AP blitz too stronk.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 17, 2013)

EU casters: I don't even know what's happening right now.


----------



## Santí (Aug 17, 2013)

Anywho, nobody posted the reworks so:



> 1)
> *Bonetooth Necklace
> 
> Reworked: now builds from Hunter's Machete and Long Sword
> ...


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Froggen is a beast.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 17, 2013)

i don't think eg mind if they win or lose here

gonna be  a fun game! time to eat my hummus and bread


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i don't think eg mind if they win or lose here
> 
> gonna be  a fun game! time to eat my hummus and bread



It looks like they want to have some fun after a long day (2 AM over there right now)


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

EG actually spanking Gambit.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

6/3/13 on tha crankgod just now.

I got the godhand.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

EG is actually 10-0.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 17, 2013)

they keep called krepo froggen


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

"If they win this this would mean that Kreppo has a better record on Anivia than Froggen"


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

"Darien paused the screen. He said, 'I think there is a problem, Kreppo is 4-0 on Anivia"


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2013)

i've never been impressed with darien and i never will


----------



## Chausie (Aug 17, 2013)

krepo not got a chalice or a tear, think he forgot?


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

They keep giving him blue and they are far ahead so more damage more problems.


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Raidoton (Aug 17, 2013)

This was such a great game


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2013)

Froggen is a god on blitz.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 17, 2013)

that game was a lot of fun to watch

and the interview afterwards was great


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How do people lose with Darius


He's a shitty champ.


Oh my friend Ficuro just mentioned that....Nasus is Susan backwards....


SUSAN OP


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 17, 2013)

Hady what the hell, 330 ping? It just gets worse, lol.


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2013)

yeah it's been that way for a few weeks now lol.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

I just realized my alt account has a nice username I could've used as a summoner name


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow the SEA regionals has the most biased shit casters ever.

''OH MY GOD CHAWY IS A MECHANICAL BEAST'' meanwhile, Chawy standing still fighting Malphite in melee range for a good 2+ seconds.

SUCH MECHANICS MAN.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

Ain't no better dick suckers than shoutcasters.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2013)

We are all familiar with dick sucking in this thread.


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2013)

just had the most hilarious resolution to a game. 

So the game is pretty clean cut. We're kinda destroying them the entire time right?

Final push comes around, internet on my city block goes out. (lolBeirut) 

Backup generator turns on ten minutes later, log in all anxious and shit to find "YOU HAVE BEEN PROMOTED TO GOLD III" on my screen. 

welp, I sure as hell didn't finish that game lol. GG my teams are op.


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2013)

>tfw tanks are too much of pussies to go in front.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't even want to know how you managed to throw that game Terry.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I don't even want to know how you managed to throw that game Terry.



Very, very hard.

Part of it was my fault but Malphite couldn't land a good ult. He never ulted Varus so Varus + Sona would just keel me


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

You guys gave Kass like a million shut downs and then did the same with Varus.

It was like watching Curse.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You guys gave Kass like a million shut downs and then did the same with Varus.
> 
> It was like watching Curse.



Was worth obviously.

Idk, I thought we had it but I forgot Trist and Fizz weren't that great. So we should've end it earlier instead of prolonging it more. At least your score looks pretty 17/6/11


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2013)

terry's throwing arm (right arm) is a lot stronger than his left.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 18, 2013)

Why are there so many Leaves in Jiyeon's match history.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Ragequits


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

Well I made it up for the last game Jiyeon.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

This is good.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

Mind your own business adrian.


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2013)

jieyon's a fucking ragequitting scumbag that's what


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> terry's throwing arm (right arm) is a lot stronger than his left.



You know what's funny?

I'm left-handed.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Mind your own business adrian.



Busted you raging piece of shit


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Terry stop playing on Kyle's acc to boost Jiyeon.

Neither of them deserves silver.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Terry stop playing on Kyle's acc to boost Jiyeon.
> 
> Neither of them deserves silver.



he isn't boosting my acc


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Terry stop playing on Kyle's acc to boost Jiyeon.
> 
> Neither of them deserves silver.



I'm not going to boost them to silver anyways. Just playing a few ranked games isn't going to hurt anyone.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm not going to boost them to silver anyways. Just playing a few ranked games isn't going to hurt anyone.



YES IT IS YOU PIECE OF SHIT.

STOP IT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

Sure Vae, if you want to take it as me rage quitting go ahead.

It's not like I haven't been complaining about having internet problems since summer started or anything.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 18, 2013)

its not exactly boosting but i gotta admit it makes it a bit easier to win.

its only a couple ranked games tho so in no way am i being carried to silver.

and you have no right on calling out anyone duo q'ing so hush. :\


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> YES IT IS YOU PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> STOP IT RIGHT NOW.



 

Why should I listen when you left me for EUW </3


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

You bought Ori for me right?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You bought Ori for me right?



Yeah I did.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

**


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

4N said:


> its not exactly boosting but i gotta admit it makes it a bit easier to win.
> 
> its only a couple ranked games tho so in no way am i being carried to silver.
> 
> and you have no right on calling out anyone duo q'ing so hush. :\



Difference is I duo with people around my level and we carry equally hard.

I'm not so shitty that I need plat players to play on my bronze account, you trash 

And fuck you Terry, you have better ping on EUW than I do on NA so come to me instead


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

Terry is getting trashed by a silver yorick.

GG.


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Sure Vae, if you want to take it as me rage quitting go ahead.
> 
> It's not like I haven't been complaining about having internet problems since summer started or anything.


I hear a lot of bronze V players have internet problems..

Must be something in the League. 




Demonic Shaman said:


> Why should I listen when you left me for EUW </3



oi bro dont boost either of them.

Ruins the spirit imo.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

They're only Bronze V cause of internet issues


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Terry is getting trashed by a silver yorick.
> 
> GG.



Yorick is a braindead champion anyways. He counters me so I wasn't going to win that. 

Anyways I'm done. I'm not even boosting Jiyeon or 4N to silver, I just wanted to play a few ranked games with 4N.

4N did well too, basically carried me.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Difference is I duo with people around my level and we carry equally hard.
> 
> I'm not so shitty that I need plat players to play on my bronze account, you trash
> 
> And fuck you Terry, you have better ping on EUW than I do on NA so come to me instead



just carried terry tho with my cho

plz stahp


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Your cho build gave me cancer.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Your cho build gave me cancer.



What's wrong with it? We were facing a full AD team lol. He was our only tank.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

The fact that he built Mobility boots was stupid as fuck, and warmogs over Randuins was also dumb.

Cancer.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> The fact that he built Mobility boots was stupid as fuck, and warmogs over Randuins was also dumb.
> 
> Cancer.



Idk Mobility boots on Cho'gath can help with the ganking.

But yeah Randuins could've been better than Warmogs.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Boots of Swiftness > Mobility.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> The fact that he built Mobility boots was stupid as fuck, and warmogs over Randuins was also dumb.
> 
> Cancer.




FH gives mana, which is why i got it. cho is pretty mana hungry,

and mobility boots do help with ganking. and seeing as i was against a hecarim, i see why the hell not. allows me to cover more ground.

in retrospect, perhaps randuin may have been a better choice and i could've built spirit visafe but i still rekt so w/e. it paid off.


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2013)

mogs is an awesome item on cho dude dont hate. the unique passive synergizes really well and the flat hp combined with his ult stacks makes him an hp monster.

randuins is overrated anyway.


----------



## Santí (Aug 18, 2013)

Except against fed Vayne's. then Randuin's is a god send.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

Tried to watch SEA regionals. Couldn't cause the casters came off as annoying for me :/


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Casters were so biased, they were riding Chawy's dick all the time.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL, was posting on a facebook group, someone mention they were boosting and posts a pic of them hitting diamond on the boosted acc.
Later, someone posts the full pic including names, saying he's a fake.

Name of the acc? Sylar.

WAD, you're famous on a swedish LoL facebook group


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Good ol' Blitzstar still working 
That Diamond 4 Ashe and Gold 1 Zyra premade though.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh God Sandra Oh is leaving Grey's Anatomy.

Someone catch me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL, was posting on a facebook group, someone mention they were boosting and posts a pic of them hitting diamond on the boosted acc.
> Later, someone posts the full pic including names, saying he's a fake.
> 
> Name of the acc? Sylar.
> ...



The context of this tale is somewhat confusing.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Basically, someone posted a pic of him hitting Diamond V on an acc, but it was only the ''Promoted'' bar part.

Someone else posted the full picture, which was actually a picture you took when you hit Diamond with Amumu, and he called the dude out on his fake elo boosting.

I just found it amusing that someone would use your photo and such an old one for a lie.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2013)

A picture I took? Like it was my screenshot of postgame?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Exactly, my child.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2013)

How did they acquire that? 

I maybe...posted it here?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

It's a swedish LoL group.

No chance in hell you posted it there.



Picture in question, they posted it today btw.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2013)

Depends what did you tag the image as bro?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2013)

I remember that game now. 

MF/Zyra so I was like..."picking Amumu for Curse of the Sad Bullet Time!".

Camped bot and she has like 15 kills in 15 minutes.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 18, 2013)

whatever happened to sajin?

whereever he is he must be loving the Master Yi rework.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2013)

He quit NF and LoL.

And he expressed hatred in it when it was first announced.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 18, 2013)

wat

why did he quit both them? ;__;

is such a thing even possible?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2013)

People move on with their lives~

Most do, at least.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> People move on with their lives~
> 
> Most do, at least.



I guess so.

Don't see why you need to quit something you enjoy playing in order to do so.


----------



## αce (Aug 18, 2013)

What teams are you most afraid of from each region?
for china i would say omg/we/ig. for korea mvpoz/cjblaze+frost/najinsword/ktb/skt1. europe not afraid of anyone, na not after of anyone, rest of world not afraid of anyone.
If you guys go all the way to win worlds, what champs would they use for your commemorative skins?
zuna trist, cloud ahri or zed?, benny zac/jayce, xmithie lee sin, blood sona, me probably malzahar since i am best malz na


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

SGS didn't make it to worlds this year either 

Mineski, the 2nd seed team from the Philippines who only participated cause of the first seed(eXile) having visa issues, go on to the world championships.

Both Saigon Jokers and SGS fell shot, what a disgrace those teams are.
On another note, Mineski looks quite good, even though watching the games with those terribly biased casters was horrible.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Misaya > Ambition > Ryu > Faker > xPeke > Froggen > Link > Mancloud > Alex Ich > Regi.

Based of the ones that come to mind when I think of TF.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

Misaya being a 10 based on what I've seen, not that I've seen him recently though.

Ambition would be a 9 and Ryu too, Faker an 8, xPeke 7 and Froggen 7, Alex a 5, maybe 5?.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2013)

He didn't enjoy either anymore though.


----------



## αce (Aug 18, 2013)

Put SSong after Faker and the list is accurate.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> He didn't enjoy either anymore though.



i see. well best of luck in his future endeavors.

i wonder what my life would be without LoL.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 18, 2013)

αce said:


> Put SSong after Faker and the list is accurate.



I did say it was the ones that came to mind, SSONG didn't come to mind.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 18, 2013)

4N said:


> i see. well best of luck in his future endeavors.
> 
> i wonder what my life would be without LoL.



better      .


----------



## Guiness (Aug 18, 2013)

Cronos said:


> better      .



and probably a lot more rage-free


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> People move on with their lives~
> 
> Most do, at least.


He is still in the heart convo on skype from time to time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugh..........


----------



## Santí (Aug 18, 2013)

Didn't even realize scumbag Saj had stopped posting and playing.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2013)

Free Tales of symphonia and phantasia album  
very nice


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> Ugh..........


Like I don't think he is there all the time so ya and he doesn't go by Sajin, people were calling him that.

@Santi
he was lurking a lot before he quit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2013)

I miss that furball.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2013)

You miss his furryballs?

Don't we all.


----------



## αce (Aug 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYkc_SgnvX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2013)

thank god that one is short. Most "Grilled" interviews are too damn long.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 18, 2013)

4N said:


> and probably a lot more rage-free



main reason why i stopped playing for a while, i wasn't having fun anymore, so i took a break for a couple months and now i only have fun in arams

best time ever


----------



## Cronos (Aug 18, 2013)

also who is saj


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2013)

How does one counter AP trist?


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't let her get fed, dont let it get to late game, stuns and shit to hold her in place. Have a good assassin who can take her out.

Get some magic resist items


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How does one counter AP trist?



GALIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

I haven't played all day zzz. Hate babysitting.

When's the next OGN match?


----------



## αce (Aug 18, 2013)

wednesday
hope frost wins


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2013)

>by bike to finally get excercise
>ride it for first time
>handlebars fuck up
>fix it
>ride again
>handlebars mess up again
>fix it again
>works
>ride bike
>forgot cell phone
>good distance from home
>suddenly hard rain for a good 5-10 mins

I swear it's a sign.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2013)

You can exercise by sucking my dick.


----------



## αce (Aug 18, 2013)

what the fuck.....


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 18, 2013)

[youtube]-hi5fbsrQeI[/youtube]

I wish the quality was better. And the music wasn't that loud.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh god, my mmr is too high for me lol. Being matched up with Diamonds and Plats makes me feel so out of place, and if I do bad I get the "no wonder your gold treatment." But that's one side of the cookie, the other side is, "so this is what it feels like to get carried lol."

Well, at least I got to jump from Gold 5 to Gold 3 in 1 promo while basically getting carried.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 19, 2013)

Silly Jessica Nigri, Ace doesn't wear anything on his chest


----------



## OS (Aug 19, 2013)

fact. jessica nigri has a huge forehead.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 19, 2013)

all i heard was when i watched this

"black humor"



he just may be released this week, with paxcom coming up and all.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 19, 2013)

[youtube]fe_O9rP-q8o[/youtube]

Finally


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 19, 2013)

Madlifes description of what a support is, I just came.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 19, 2013)

Easily the most helpful and informative of the summer lessons.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 19, 2013)

Vae i'm loving that sig lmao.


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2013)

sup bitches


so I see TSM and EG made it to third place

yeay


here's hoping for some nice playoffs


even though I won't be able to see the NA ones


----------



## Magic (Aug 19, 2013)

2 afks in a row in a series.

fml

Why do you watch those summoner lesson things, its all in korean.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 19, 2013)

RemChu said:


> 2 afks in a row in a series.
> 
> fml
> 
> Why do you watch those summoner lesson things, its all in korean.



There's subtitles you dumbfuck.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Oh god, my mmr is too high for me lol. Being matched up with Diamonds and Plats makes me feel so out of place, and if I do bad I get the "no wonder your gold treatment." But that's one side of the cookie, the other side is, "so this is what it feels like to get carried lol."
> 
> Well, at least I got to jump from Gold 5 to Gold 3 in 1 promo while basically getting carried.


lol well your mmr isn't really high enough to get matched with diamonds consistently, (you might be matched with D5's that have gold mmr cause they suck lol) but you are consistently being matched with gold 1-3 and plat 4-5 which is pretty strong in an of itself. 

I like how i'm now in the same division as you lol. Although I had to climb through Gold IV to get there. 


Didi said:


> sup bitches
> 
> 
> so I see TSM and EG made it to third place
> ...



IKR? Going into week 8 we definitely didn't think EG and TSM would place 3rd at the end of it. Pretty strong showings from both teams.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol well your mmr isn't really high enough to get matched with diamonds consistently, (you might be matched with D5's that have gold mmr cause they suck lol) but you are consistently being matched with gold 1-3 and plat 4-5 which is pretty strong in an of itself.
> 
> I like how i'm now in the same division as you lol. Although I had to climb through Gold IV to get there.
> 
> .


Yeah it was probably the case of mmr, not actual league. I said diamond cause in one of the games this guy began every sentence with, "In diamond elo blah blah blah" and I didn't bother lolking after cause I was a bit frustrated lol, Dat King's chair complex though. I should probably learn to mute more often haha.


----------



## αce (Aug 19, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IclJbTI9smE[/youtube]


----------



## Maerala (Aug 19, 2013)

Monthly ranked game.



Not cancerous at all.


----------



## αce (Aug 19, 2013)

Sucks to hear that the team had clg like issues before they even got to the final. And they were still winning. Well, I guess that explains why they haven't changed their strategy. They haven't been able to sit down and talk about it. But at least he acknowledges that his lane freeze strat doesn't work every game.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2013)

what team are you talking about Ace?


----------



## αce (Aug 19, 2013)

cj entus blaze


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> what team are you talking about Ace?



Blaze probably.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2013)

From what I heard Chobra talk about them on SotL the other night, they dont seem to be one of the main contenders for Worlds.

If I had to guess, it'd be Sword, Frost, and Ozone representing Korea this year. 

Then again KTB might take them by surprise too. Blaze seems to be the Wild Card but I guess you can never really count them out.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 19, 2013)

Sword won't go if Frost gets 1st in OGN and Ozone gets 2nd, which isn't that unlikely.

If that happens, third spot is probably SKT1.


----------



## αce (Aug 19, 2013)

If SKT1 beats Ozone this friday then Sword is going to Worlds. Although Sword had another good game in NLB against Shield.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2013)

fuck, i was facing silver v's last week. why does my mmr have to go up fuck me



i had 3 plat IV's on my team the game before that too.


----------



## OS (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh, so YOU are Darth Sheik. I was wondering who it was.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2013)

yeh that's me. 

failing promo's all night bebe


----------



## OS (Aug 19, 2013)

Well now I'll accept your requests.

Also, relevant to the people in this thread


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think I'll be happy until everyone playing this game is killed horribly.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

I think the world would notice if 35 + million people all died horribly.


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think he said otherwise


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

Riot would cease to existgo bankrupt in a day.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> I think the world would notice if 35 + million people all died horribly.



You think so?  Spread out all around the globe?  China alone could lose 100 million people and no one would notice.  Not even the smell would garner any attention.



Darth said:


> Riot would cease to existgo bankrupt in a day.



I think they're doing well money-wise.  That pretty much everyone in the company would die except maybe some janitor wouldn't do much for them though.


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

Well we would definitely notice if every LCS/LPL/OGN pro all died horribly.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 20, 2013)

i wouldnt

id be dead


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

i don't play this game
this game plays me


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2013)

αce said:


> Well we would definitely notice if every LCS/LPL/OGN pro all died horribly.



I don't think so, since we'd all be dead too.  

I don't know why, but I'm so miserable.  I think the only way I can be happy is if I actually kill someone.  There's just this horrible tension, like nothing will ever be right.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 20, 2013)

I think you've had enough internet for the day.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I think you've had enough internet for the day.



I'm not tired and there's nothing else to do.  Not that it'd matter if there were something to do.  There's no point in doing anything.  You'll never be able to make any difference.


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

After playing a game I have to agree with Wesley. Everyone can die.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 20, 2013)

Wesley, go hang yourself and then maybe your urge to kill will dissapear.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I don't think so, since we'd all be dead too.
> 
> I don't know why, but I'm so miserable.  I think the only way I can be happy is if I actually kill someone.  There's just this horrible tension, like nothing will ever be right.



before you get sentenced to life in prison you gotta hit diamond first man!

Then you can go to court with your head held high. 

I'm always on skype too if you ever wanna chat. Skype name is under my avatar.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> before you get sentenced to life in prison you gotta hit diamond first man!
> 
> Then you can go to court with your head held high.
> 
> I'm always on skype too if you ever wanna chat. Skype name is under my avatar.



I think the 911 tape would play out something like this "He fed their bot lane, no jury in the world would have convicted me!"


----------



## Maerala (Aug 20, 2013)

Someone just called me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for freezing lane.

l0l


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Someone just called me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for freezing lane.
> 
> l0l



I don't see how that's funny.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 20, 2013)

I guess you had to be there, Hady.

Gee whiz.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

I do believe you and I are the only users in this thread that are actually always called by our first names. 

Well, there's Kyle too. 

Online personas end at skype interaction apparently.


----------



## Didi (Aug 20, 2013)

It's also got to do with how easy the real names are


Adrian > Maerala
Kyle > 4n (though it's close)
Darth and Hady are about equal, and I think enough people still call you Darth too

But Vae > Magnus
and WAD > Manlio
And Didi > Diederick
And Ace > Hassan


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 20, 2013)

Darth just sounds so much easier to say than Hady.

Also I don't get it either.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

lol yeah nobody's gonna call adrian "maerala" or "godaime hokage" fuck that shit is lame as hell.

Darth is easy to say. A lot of my friends irl actually call me Darth all the time lol. Confuses a lot of my other friends but people will legit call out to me with "HEY IT'S DARTH!" in the middle of the street. 

4n is easy to say but it sounds kinda lame I guess. I personally would rather call him Kyle. 

Terry/TK really easy to remember and say as well. Better than calling you scumbag tk or demonic shaman or maxillion lol.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 20, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with Maerala, fuck you guys. It's Mae for short, although people in champ select always say Maer for some reason.

Hady's infinitely better than Darth. And Demonic Shaman, l0l Terry pls.

I always prefer using everyone's given name but Hassan and Magnus make it too difficult.

I also cringe when people say Wad. Like Manny and Lio both sound so much better.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

WAD is always going to be WAD and never anything else. 

I dont really get how Darth is worse than Hady. Darth is only one syllable and Hady is two lol but I guess it's just your preference. 

Mae sounds too feminine bro. We all know you're a guy, we're definitely not calling you Mae.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

For those of you who care, NLB is about to start.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 20, 2013)

Mae is too similar to Vae.

And I'm gonna go back to calling Terry Max.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 20, 2013)

I just woke up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2013)

Morde support?

That is going to be my only comment in this thread until it is tried.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 20, 2013)

Shut your whore mouth WAD, no one is gonna try it because it's stupid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2013)

No, YOU'RE stupid.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 20, 2013)

I made this account back in 2005 zzz. Stupid name but w.e.

No idea where i got maxillion from tbh. Everytime someone adds me they go Wtf that's your username? So yeah better to change it.

I actually don't care if you call me max even though its not my name. It just confuses more ppl l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 20, 2013)

MAX, LOVE ME.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 20, 2013)

Also, I finally watched Star Trek: Into Darkness.

It was good


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

for wad/terry









honestly, people need to stop doing this lolking/lolnexus faggotry
just play the game

honestly whats the point in looking up someones elo?
either you lose lane or you don't


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2013)

Based Ace, did you hear the sad news?


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

yes
james fucking ruined the trio


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2013)

James, drive up anyways. I'll give you a C-note for the gas. Done son.

I need to visit Toronto.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 20, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 20, 2013)

αce said:


> for wad/terry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cause it makes people feel better. 

Oh I lost, it's cause they're diamond. Oh I won, I'm better than Diamond.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 20, 2013)

Honestly I'm just tired of trying new stuff and then I get asshole opponents talking down on me.

Then when I actually have to go tryhard and use my normal champions, it doesn't teach me anything.


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

lol did you buy your account?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2013)

So I ended up moving and I am having a constant ping of 110-140

There wouldn't happen to be champions who might do better with slower connections would there?


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

> So I ended up moving and I am having a constant ping of 110-140
> 
> There wouldn't happen to be champions who might do better with slower connections would there?



Usually anything with no or little skill shots. Although playing on 110 ping isn't that bad I used to get that a lot back earlier this year. Around 140 you start noticing it though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2013)

Teeto.

Not even kidding.


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

Also, inSec and kaKAO

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYencL700-E[/youtube]

im glad we are finally getting good content from korea
now all that's left is SEA and China


and brasil


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

αce said:


> Also, inSec and kaKAO
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYencL700-E[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Your obsession with the korean pro scene is a little disturbing bro.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2013)

αce said:


> Usually anything with no or little skill shots. Although playing on 110 ping isn't that bad I used to get that a lot back earlier this year. Around 140 you start noticing it though.



My favorite champions have skill shots 

WTB East Coast Server Riot


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2013)

I used to be a thug on Ez with 150 ping.


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

> Your obsession with the korean pro scene is a little disturbing bro.



i care
what you think


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

> I used to be a thug on Ez with 150 ping.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

αce said:


> i care
> what you think



150 ping with Ez sounds like a dream.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2013)

?

Play on EU.

Some dream...real unattainable.


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

Found these little snk comics for you guys. Good stuff



also, based riot crashing the client earlier today so i wouldn't lose a game


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2013)

Earlier this morning Riot's promotional codes messed up and were giving out free Freljord Ashe skins, I missed it by like 30 minutes before they fixed it


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 20, 2013)

Dat Graves skin! Insta buy for me.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

omg pool party leona/lee sin instabuy~!


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

another lee skin
zzzz

i have no money


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2013)

The Renekton skin isn't too flattering, but I love the other 3.


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

And I was just thinking too about what other lee sin skin could be made.

>No swimsuit ahri

The fuckin cunts.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> And I was just thinking too about what other lee sin skin could be made.
> 
> >No swimsuit ahri
> 
> The fuckin cunts.



lol bro you're such a weaboo. 

Although on that note, we were also promised  as well!


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

how is wanting an ahri skin being a weaboo
i mean, he might be, i dunno
but wanting a swimsuit ahri skin doesn't make you a weaboo


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

ANYWAYS CJ FROST VS KTB IN 9 HOURS


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol bro you're such a weaboo.
> 
> Although on that note, we were also promised  as well!



What I want is that Garen 

Well they got Renekton right at least.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2013)

I've done it!  I've finally done it!  Thousands of games and I've finally done it!

...I've purchased all of the female champions with IP.  Harem complete!


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 20, 2013)

Summer skin Splash Arts. That Beach ball Ori in the Lee Sin splash!!!! I want!


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol bro you're such a weaboo.
> 
> Although on that note, we were also promised  as well!


 


> A negative term directed to anyone overly obsessed with Japanese culture to the point where they become annoying.Used frequently on the image boards of 4chan.



you wrong, sucka


StrawHatCrew said:


> Summer skin Splash Arts. That Beach ball Ori in the Lee Sin splash!!!! I want!



They all have cool things in the background.

Graves manly as fuck.
Lee sin suave as fuck.
Leona is damn gurl as fuck along with Taric chasing Lux and Ez all jealous that it's not taric chasing him. Nami in the background too.
The renekton one looks kinda weird. Like it's animated and not done.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2013)

I pretty much main Leona but...I gotta buy that chest hair!


----------



## Guiness (Aug 20, 2013)

[youtube]7fVPakAKO_M[/youtube]



at the end where the video closes in on his lips, not gonna lie, i began to lose it.

good to have yung aphro streaming once more.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 20, 2013)

i don't even play lee sin but that is easily the best pool party skin.

fck yeah. may even get it for ace if i feel generous


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2013)

I think the best part about Leona's splash art is, aside from her hair of course, that Lux appears to be on the small side.


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2013)

or 
how about
you don't

because i am not going to repay the debt


----------



## Guiness (Aug 20, 2013)

αce said:


> or
> how about
> you don't
> 
> because i am not going to repay the debt



do you ever?


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

I hate howling abyss. So much lag.

but anyway. When I say you suck, you suck.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 20, 2013)

You know, Leona reminds me of my mother when she was young...er.  If my mother were about a foot taller anyway.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 20, 2013)

did you do a 1v1 against someone you met randomly on SR?


----------



## OS (Aug 20, 2013)

Ye, some fruit who didn't leash for me at the start of lizards and when i said go help me with wraith she came to lizard anyway and took my red. Continued the shitty game and i said she's bad and vice versa.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 20, 2013)

should i max my stun or shield first on riven iyo


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2013)

stun
after q of course


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I've done it!  I've finally done it!  Thousands of games and I've finally done it!
> 
> ...I've purchased all of the female champions with IP.  Harem complete!


When I began reading this post I had thought you had accomplished a more substantial goal but, hey. Congrats~!


Original Sin said:


> you wrong, sucka


I dunno that definition seems spot on. 


Hidden Nin said:


> should i max my stun or shield first on riven iyo



i personally max Q first, and then alternate leveling W and E. So at level 11 i'll have 5 points in Q, 2 in E, W, and R.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

Hady, I want that Lee Sin skin as my 2nd skin you owe me.

I'm gonna buy the Graves one


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

I dont owe you shit ^ (use bro) you aint getting zilch outta me


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 21, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> should i max my stun or shield first on riven iyo


r-q-e-w

unless you need the burst then stun after q

but shield is your main defense and one of your mobile abilites leveling it puts it on a lower cooldown


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> I dont owe you shit ^ (use bro) you aint getting zilch outta me



I'll send a chopper to shoot your ass.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'll send a chopper to shoot your ass.



my ass is too sexy to be shot.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 21, 2013)

one person says max stun first

another says max shield

another says don't even max your q first

and still others say to alternate 

this unity


----------



## Guiness (Aug 21, 2013)

but didi actually mains riven. 

he gets an extra point.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 21, 2013)

talking to terry about how lucian is taking forever to release and he proly won't be that good

he says that they are going to release him in conjunction with riot blitzcrank.

the cop chasing the black man? definitely not unheard of.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> one person says max stun first
> 
> another says max shield
> 
> ...



Man those guys are all scrubs. Listen to me man I've been a Riven man from the start.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 21, 2013)

you can pretty much go either way on riven, max whatever the fuck you want to max


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2013)

Cronos speaks the truth of it yo, it pretty much depends on the matchup and your playstyle


I, like I said, use Q to gapclose a lot, so I max it last

if you however always use it for damage only, it does give the highest damage when maxed first


I also prefer W because the cooldown gets lowered so that means more stuns


----------



## Cronos (Aug 21, 2013)

miss playing with you didi


----------



## Didi (Aug 21, 2013)

Likewise Cronos! D:


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

get a room ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

Why aren't you guys just playing together then.

So hard to solve all these issues.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 21, 2013)

because we are busy men with lives to attend to


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

I like how the international wildcard tournament is at the same time as OGN


----------



## Cronos (Aug 21, 2013)

poor wildcard tournament


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

I want KTB to win but if they do the best we can get is a tiebreaker between them and Najin Sword if they win OGN and Sword wins NLB.

FROST ARE ALSO SO GUUD AND I LOVE THEM.

THE FIRST WORLD FAN PROBLEMS


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

Cronos said:


> poor wildcard tournament



Watching Dark Passage play was like watching an emaciated crippled child play with a dead squirrel. 

Not at all fun.


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2013)

this fucking shy though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Correct answer is maxing skills on Riven is situational.

Also she is OP as frock.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

Why aren't you on skype Ace.


----------



## Cronos (Aug 21, 2013)

WOW THIS RYU


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2013)

ROFL ZAC IS SO FUCKING OP


----------



## Cronos (Aug 21, 2013)

if ktb keep playing like this they might win everything this year


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

Skype anyone?


----------



## Cronos (Aug 21, 2013)

not me, i don't want you to get a boner from my voice


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

These fucking bans make me cry.

Why are the STILL LEAVING ZAC OPEN?

AND ZED AGAIN?

FUCKING SHIT WHOEVER MAKES THESE CALLS NEEDS A KICK IN THE BALLS.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

sorry i dont skype with weaboos


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

Original, we're on skype(Me, Ace and Hady)


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> sorry i dont skype with weaboos


I think you need to read up on the definition, weaboo


Vae said:


> Original, we're on skype(Me, Ace and Hady)


I know


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2013)

the legend of the immortal zac continues


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

You know, yet you don't ask to join.

This guy.


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

Well the game is gonna end soon anyway it seems.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

That was dissapointing.

Can't believe they didn't ban Zac in any of those games


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

all dat hype gone down da drain.


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2013)

zac
is a balanced champion


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

So the wildcard tourney was boring?


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2013)

welp lets hope that skt1 vs ozone isn't a 3-0


----------



## Cronos (Aug 21, 2013)

pretty sure that won't be a 3-0


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me if SKT 3-0 Ozone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Every god is a fake god before faker.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Also, Morde support?

Don't make me convince Kyle to be the one who tries it.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

αce said:


> zac
> is a balanced champion


Vayne is moreso balanced. 


WAD said:


> Also, Morde support?
> 
> Don't make me convince Kyle to be the one who tries it.



Nobody is going to try it shut the hell up WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2013)

(in a singsong voice) Oh Kyle~


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

No one else would ever try it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh no, let's not ever try an unconventional support (which has been purportedly used by a Korean pro) in a _normals_ game. Too much to risk.

Guffaw.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

He used it ages ago, and not for any good reason.

Now stop crying you annoying man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Still trying to bait me, desperate at the lack of Jiyeons/Gogetas lately?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 21, 2013)

Those beach skins look nice.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 21, 2013)

Dont worry wad. I got u dawg. 

Still gotta do dat heimer support.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't have morde tho.

Will get him soon.


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

The Euro challengers are on if i am right.

TCW vs CW.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 21, 2013)

When does a stream start?

Edit: Watching GamesCon.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2013)

Game 3 between TCM and CW.  Shyvana jungle is worthless.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 21, 2013)

Watching it now, the game is just starting.


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

@wesley Ironically they won with her in game 2 because in teamfights she's a pain.


----------



## Austin (Aug 21, 2013)

so i read the easiest way to climb to gold is to pick one champ and master them, that sounds like bullshit to me? idk i think the only way to climb to gold is to be gold level you know


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 21, 2013)

No, learn all the lanes and master 2-3 champions per lane.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 21, 2013)

Master is a very strong word to use in such a case and I feel its too subjective.

Learning all the roles is a definite plus though. Won't always get the roles you want.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I kind of meant.

Mastering comes later.


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

LOL. Rekkles ass got caught nasty.


----------



## Austin (Aug 21, 2013)

actually that might help

i can only ap mid and jungle lol


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 21, 2013)

Dat double kill. JWow.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

Easiest way to get to Diamond is to master one champ and spam him.

That's what multiple Diamond players have done.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

Then again, you won't master a champ without being Diamond level to begin with


----------



## Austin (Aug 21, 2013)

i know i'm not good, my only goal is gold

and i'm gonna try to get it before the end of the season, even if it's a hopeless effort


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Just spam OP crap.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

I should probably start caring about ranked again, and get at least Plat before Season 3 ends.


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

It's time!


[youtube]2rIiuLXXGEg[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm starting to hate my mmr....


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2013)

Me and my duo friend won like 5 games in a row, in the 5th game there was renekton top who got raped hard.

So in our next game he is on our team and just calls us both ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and picks lee says he will troll.

We win top inhib yet still lose the game because of this fucking lee feeding Kennen constantly.

Miserable lil cunt.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 21, 2013)

Plat 5 / Diamond 5 people are shitty anyways



> so i read the easiest way to climb to gold is to pick one champ and master them, that sounds like bullshit to me? idk i think the only way to climb to gold is to be gold level you know



My way to gold was only playing top lane with Wukong / Darius in season 2 so .... Uh. You spam op shit basically. 

I wasn't gold level back then, cause I grinded from 1100 elo (bronze v? if that's the correct term for it) to 1500 in a month.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Me and my duo friend won like 5 games in a row, in the 5th game there was renekton top who got raped hard.
> 
> So in our next game he is on our team and just calls us both ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and picks lee says he will troll.
> 
> ...



I feel like you're failing to mention the part where you probably flamed him the previous game where he was doing badly.


----------



## Austin (Aug 21, 2013)

it's so fucking annoying when you call a lane but the screen doesn't show that someone else called it then you lock and get flamed


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Plat 5 / Diamond 5 people are shitty anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes I know, I lose the most games because the Plat V's and Diamond V's on my team fucking suck and lose motivation instantly and dont apparently know how to care about winning. 

Holyshit it's so frustrating.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Mute all the players on your team for 125% improved playing experience.

It's math.


----------



## Austin (Aug 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> Mute all the players on your team for 125% improved playing experience.
> 
> It's math.



fucking this lol

i play fine if people don't point out my mistakes, i just correct them myself


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2013)

if riot didn't watch that series and fire whoever suggested buffing spirit visage, they are doing something wrong


----------



## Treerone (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn, wasn't expecting a 3-0. CJ's need some Z repellent.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Me and my duo friend won like 5 games in a row, in the 5th game there was renekton top who got raped hard.
> 
> So in our next game he is on our team and just calls us both ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and picks lee says he will troll.
> 
> ...



If you flamed him last game, it's only to be expected that he will do everything in his power to make you lose the game after.


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> I feel like you're failing to mention the part where you probably flamed him the previous game where he was doing badly.


There was no flaming involved. Pretty sure his team the game before got mad at him and said they would report him for losing to our rengar top. 

We came in next game champ select, explaining how we duo and let Rem jungle, etc.

he goes

"Stfu, etc., you two are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"
I didn't even recognize him lol. My duo pointed out later he was the Renekton from the game b4.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

Considering you trash talk in all chat from what I've heard, I have trouble thinking your story is 100% true.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

That story is a bit unbelievable tbh.

Bronze players are bad and have rubbish attitudes towards the game, but that's a little extreme.


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Considering you trash talk in all chat from what  I've heard, I have trouble thinking your story is 100% true.


That's with you guys just to be cheeky.



Jiyeon said:


> That story is a bit unbelievable tbh.
> 
> Bronze players are bad and have rubbish attitudes towards the game, but that's a little extreme.


Hmm maybe I should have taken screenshots. Crazy mofo.

Look up IouCleanSocks

his last game as lee sin. 

I went like 10/7/6 in that


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

αce said:


> if riot didn't watch that series and fire whoever suggested buffing spirit visage, they are doing something wrong



Tbf shy could just play Zac. Or they could ban Zac.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 21, 2013)

Also Rem you do trash talk a lot.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 21, 2013)

In all chat. It's kind of embarrassing.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 21, 2013)

nothing irritates me more than trashtalk. like i become very vindictive all of a sudden when it happens.


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2013)

Of course take the troll's side.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

When others cry about people trolling they always leave out the part of how they got them to troll.


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2013)

You are kinda twisted. I told you the truth, I have never had a need to lie or put a slant on things and here you are doubting me your student.

Terrible sempai. 

Does dominion raise your mmr?


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Also Rem you do trash talk a lot.



wtf these shen nerfs.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 21, 2013)

They're so guei for each other.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2013)

wtf are we supposed to be looking at adrian.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 21, 2013)

Diana's symbol on Leona's surfboard.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 21, 2013)

Gonna play a shit ton of Blitz.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't wait to come back from a two-month hiatus and still be better than everyone. 

Except based Godflefries.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Also, Morde support?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> Can't wait to come back from a two-month hiatus and still be better than everyone.
> 
> Except based Godflefries.



Please, you weren't even better than me or Hady when you left.

When you return you'll be even shittier


----------



## Guiness (Aug 21, 2013)

omg 

at 1227

how did that ahri lived? this shen doe


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

I've almost cut trash talk completely out of my game.

I really only do it when someone on my team is flaming someone else and they themselves aren't doing too hot.


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

Now Riven can jump over walls. It begins.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

Still riven runs deep.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

>Need to change password to play
>Everytime I try to log in "An error has occurred try again later"
>Fuck Riot.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

Gragas couldn't last hit without getting chunked by me, easy lane.
Bot smashed.
Kayle somehow lost to Singed
Pee Sin was just pee pee bad at this game.


----------



## Roydez (Aug 21, 2013)

>Gragas ghost exhaust.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

Exhaust is viable on him I would think.

Ghost most definitely is not.


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2013)

remind me
to not jungle
if i want to carry


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

Jungle Xin Zhao.

Ez carry.


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

So Zilean is a prick mid lane.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 21, 2013)

αce said:


> remind me
> to not jungle
> if i want to carry



and not to play singed :c

was  a bit fun but can't do anything much. :\


----------



## Roydez (Aug 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Exhaust is viable on him I would think.
> 
> Ghost most definitely is not.


Nope.
Even against Zeds he shouldn't have much problem because he can pretty much exhaust them if he lands his barrel.



αce said:


> remind me
> to not jungle
> if i want to carry


Jungles can carry just as hard and in some cases even harder.
Watch Meteos' stream. That guy is insane at jungling.



Jiyeon said:


> Jungle Xin Zhao.
> 
> Ez carry.



Xin Zhao is actually really reliant on his team snowballing early game. Not really the optimal pick if you want to take matters into your own hands.

J4, Eve, Hecarim are the carry junglers. Fiddlesticks also but he requires a bit more cautious gameplay


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2013)

mORDE SUPPORT WHERe?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 21, 2013)

need free week morde

riot pls


----------



## Guiness (Aug 21, 2013)

lucian's log in music and screen

dat drop


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

Everytime they mention that Thresh took his wifes soul it makes me like Thresh even more


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2013)

> Jungles can carry just as hard and in some cases even harder.
> Watch Meteos' stream. That guy is insane at jungling.



implying im good at jungling


----------



## Guiness (Aug 21, 2013)

@OS:
dis gai, wat a dick.


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

You're too hard on urself Ace. I learn jungling from you.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But ur no Meteos


----------



## Roydez (Aug 21, 2013)

αce said:


> implying im good at jungling



When did I imply anything of that sort?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Everytime they mention that Thresh took his wifes soul it makes me like Thresh even more



There's also some sort of conspiracy theory that Lucian's wife is Vi's sister or something.  If I remember correctly that is.


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> There's also some sort of conspiracy theory that Lucian's wife is Vi's sister or something.  If I remember correctly that is.



I doubt it since they don't look alike (obviously) nor seemingly have the same personality.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 22, 2013)

You don't have to look like your sister, and you don't have to have similar personalities.


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2013)

You would need something to have a conspiracy theory that her and Vi are sisters. And Vi was an orphan so you can't guess much about her anyway. And yes iirc the shopkeeper in the ARAM map says something like she looks like her sister.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 22, 2013)

The shop keeper is a senile old cunt.

Why would you believe anything he says?


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2013)

he has said nothing wrong ever.


----------



## αce (Aug 22, 2013)

well that game was not winnable at all


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

Lucian available on EU.

Can't afford him


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

.....................Accidentally queued for a ranked game, didn't realize until we were in loading screen


----------



## Maerala (Aug 22, 2013)

Vae posting obscenities on my Facebook Wall.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2013)

I woke up around 3 AM and I see that LoL is down cause of the patch. So....

I decided to watch the international wildcard. AD Support Lulu op but not really. Also if Team Immunity wins this, I'm ... just going to laugh.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd buy Lucian but I can't afford him.

So sad


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _International Wildcard_ 



Annnnnd the aussies are out. I want to say team lithuania looks strong but they couldn't close multiple times with a 20-6 lead ._. but at least they eventually won


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2013)

LOL they did release riot blitz with Lucian. Called it.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 22, 2013)

riot blitz lucian bot lane must be done.

for it was foretold.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 22, 2013)

k lucian's login screen is by far the best login in a long while from riot.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2013)

Music-wise this might be my favourite

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eKvOUrEtAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2013)

i-is that a dunkmaster darius





oh god


I want this really really bad


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah it's the concept of it drawn at Gamescom. Also reading the patch notes again, Trinity Force looks stronger now. I wonder if that means Jax and Irelia are stronger now.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, it became more consistent AND cheaper


the only downside is that a slow is good for your whole team whereas a ms boost on yourself is only good for you


But I definitely think it became stronger, especially with the 200% spellblade
that's gonna hurt like hell on people with high base AD and spammable shit


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah, it became more consistent AND cheaper
> 
> 
> the only downside is that a slow is good for your whole team whereas a ms boost on yourself is only good for you
> ...



I never really thought Trinity Force as an item for the team compare to Frozen Mallet which provides tankiness and constant slow for the team. Champions like Jax or Irelia would just build TF to dive into the enemy team to get the APC/ADC so yeah I think it's better now. It's good for yourself so you can duel with it and at the same time beneficial for dealing a good amount of damage in teamfights.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

DUNKMASTER DARIUS, FINALLY.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 22, 2013)

trinity force lucian
sounds op


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2013)

So, anyone try him yet?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 22, 2013)

nope 

i feel like re-loggin back in just to experience that login screen

looks like riot really just weren't sitting on their asses with his release, though i still think it was way too long.

riot blitz D:


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

now I can build Trinity and Frozen Mallet and not feel bad! 

200 mb patch came outta nowhere btw.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 22, 2013)

trinity force and frozen mallet shen, darth?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 22, 2013)

Time to start spamming Jax again


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh shit Arcade Hecarim is out!


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

War of the Vikings is awesooome


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2013)

Well Dark passage threw their chances. Zac would initiate too far and they melted him.

Also, i didn't know that Wukongs clone can defect Karthus' ult.


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

It can't?

Or at least, it shouldn't be able to...


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

So I just tried Mordekaiser support and it worked so well!

All I did was push the wave into their turret so their adc couldn't farm. It built up my shield so when they tried to harass me I took no damage! Sure their jungler and mid kept trying to dive us bot, but thanks to our great ward coverage and fast reactions from our teammates we thwarted them every time!

And in a straight up 2v2 at bot lane, once I'd get the adc's ghost we killed their support so easily! 

Mordekaiser support really is a fantastic idea. Can't believe I'd never tried this before!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2013)

Nevermind. It was just that weak of a ult.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

Black Cleaver is the perfect counter to Lucian.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't see what the problem is Darth?

Maybe if you speak without sarcasm once people can actually differentiate when you are being serious or not.


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2013)

So I saw a lucian going a somewhat blue kha zix build pre nerf. Worked pretty well.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll try out Morde support for you WAD


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Black Cleaver is the perfect counter to Lucian.


wait wat


WAD said:


> I don't see what the problem is Darth?
> 
> Maybe if you speak without sarcasm once people can actually differentiate when you are being serious or not.



No problem :33


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

Black Cleaver.

Black

Cleaver

Lucian is black.


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

I still do not understand why Black Cleaver counters a black champion.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

Stop trolling.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 22, 2013)

Lucian is meant for a blue build lol.


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

Somehow I doubt it. 

Feels like he'd excel with a pure damage build.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 22, 2013)

If you go something along the lines of CDR and Damage, yeah.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

Why the hell would you build CDR on him, are you high?


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2013)

The Riven buff is so useful. But they nerfed her ability to flash and 3rd q. But who cares really. Super mobility.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why the hell would you build CDR on him, are you high?



Yes.


----------



## αce (Aug 22, 2013)

Ultimate counter to lucian is tryndamere
chicken shout
op


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll have you guys know that Lucian is not the first black champion.  That would be Ryze.  Way, way, way back in Beta Ryze's backstory was that of a slamming rapping hip hopper with slick moves.  His head was enlarged and his face was that of a black man.  His pants were baggie.  He still had the scroll though and he was covered in tattoos and was blue/purple.


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2013)

αce said:


> Ultimate counter to lucian is tryndamere
> chicken shout
> op



But Lucians dash removes all slows.


----------



## αce (Aug 22, 2013)

> But Lucians dash removes all slows.



chicken shout
op


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 22, 2013)

I would imagine Jax would build something along the lines of Triforce, Mallet and Gunblade.

I've never really liked BotRK on him (or pretty much any champion, even though it is really good on Vayne), cause of the awful build path and the fact that he gets no ArPen - making it much less useful late game for someone like him (Considering you buy it to counter tanks, but with this meta armor is stacked lot more than MR). The active was the best part of it and it got nerfed with this patch.

Triforce offers much more *consistent* DPS, the build path is much better and it's even cheaper now. GA, FM and Triforce with Vamp should allow you to easily take on multiple opponents with ease. BotRK offered damage but a huge part of Jax's damage's is also from his abilities. He benefits extremely much from Spell Vamp. 3 single target abilities, 2 of which are used very often? (W and R 3rd strike)

Will test and report. Just if anyone was interested/curios


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> But Lucians dash removes all slows.



Not sure if stupid


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You don't have to look like your sister, and you don't have to have similar personalities.


Um actually even in twins who have been separated from birth, it's been found they can have similar personality traits. There are a few case studies, but I can't recall the name.

So hehehehehheeheh
kekekekeekekeke
hurhruhrurhruhrurhurhurhur

It wouldn't be surprising for two sisters to be similar in personality traits. They are sharing genes after all.

@Gogeta
Son Blade of the Ruined King is AMAZING. Botrk > BT.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

No shit twins thins can have similar personality traits, anyone can have similar personality traits.

And we're talking about how you don't HAVE TO look similar or have similar personalities.

You're a retard, RemChu.


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> No shit twins thins can have similar personality traits, anyone can have similar personality traits.
> 
> And we're talking about how you don't HAVE TO look similar or have similar personalities.
> 
> You're a retard, RemChu.


Nature vs Nurture, yo.

and is someone sad they can't afford Lucian?  
Ask your mommy.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't buy champs with RP because I'm not stupid.


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2013)

So you are sad. It's okay sempai.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 22, 2013)

Nah, saving my 1k RP for Graves skin anyway.

FK BLACK PEOPLE.


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Um actually even in twins who have been separated from birth, it's been found they can have similar personality traits. There are a few case studies, but I can't recall the name.
> 
> So hehehehehheeheh
> kekekekeekekeke
> ...



Where was it stated that she had a Twin Sister?


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> Where was it stated that she had a Twin Sister?



No where, I just wanted to talk about twins.


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

RemChu said:


> No where, I just wanted to talk about twins.



Well then it kinda debunks your theory imo.


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2013)

No its not my theory. I was just speaking in general about twins and sisters.

I could care less about Vi's history.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 22, 2013)

RemChu said:


> @Gogeta
> Son Blade of the Ruined King is AMAZING. Botrk > BT.



I dont like BotRK PD.

On Vayne/Kog makes you rely too much on your W.

It's legit with all the kiting but i don't like it personally. Also where did BT/BotRK comparision come from i was talking about Jax l0l

Also LW BC + Tank is amazing on bruisers like Jarvan, Darius, Garen, Renekton and such, if you have at least a decently tanky jungler and you aren't behind. Otherwise fuck that go full tank.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Morde support?


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2013)

Kassadin silence getting nerfed to 2 secs on pbe and kha q nerfs. Riot why?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 22, 2013)

IIRC the Kass nerfs are only on Dominion... let me re-check


*Spoiler*: __ 




 Dominion Specific Changes
ManWolfAxeBoss's latest set of Dominion only balance changes have also made into the game.

Nidalee

    Bushwhack ( W ) reveal and Armor and Magic Resistance shred changed to 6 seconds from 12
    Bushwhack ( W ) trap duration changed to 2 minutes from 4 minutes 

Kassadin

    Null Sphere ( Q ) silence duration lowered to 1/1.25/1.5/1.75/2 seconds from 1/1.4/1.8/2.2/2.6 

Kha'Zix

    Taste Their Fear ( Q ) isolation damage changed to 35% bonus from 45%
    Evolved Enlarged Claws ( evolved Q ) additional missing health damage changed to 6% from 8% 

Teemo

    Noxious Trap ( R )map duration changed to 3 minutes from 10





Yah.

Also WAD did you just skip over my post you racist bastard


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2013)

So I tried out Jax. After I built TF, I went for gunblade. That was a bad mistake considering their whole team was AOE and I needed to build tank. Oh well, TF does do a lot of damage. I think Frozen Mallet + TF might be a good idea lol... going to try it.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi guys, not a regular poster here but was just wondering what your thoughts are on Ziggs support? Kind of gimmicky but the damage + zone control could really help carries that are weak early imo. Just wondering as I don't want to waste time trying to learn it if its useless.


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> IIRC the Kass nerfs are only on Dominion... let me re-check
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I keep forgetting dominion exists.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Hi guys, not a regular poster here but was just wondering what your thoughts are on Ziggs support? Kind of gimmicky but the damage + zone control could really help carries that are weak early imo. Just wondering as I don't want to waste time trying to learn it if its useless.



Did it once. Didn't work out well. But then again I had AD marks so maybe AP ziggs support is better.


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

Played against an AD Ziggs bot lane the other day actually.

Even though he was building AD, the base damage from his spells was really irritating to play against. He did a lot of damage with his spells and his AA range was long enough to harass safely with as well. 

I think I was playing Ashe that game and although I won that bot lane it was really really annoying. 

Ziggs support could work pretty well in that same train of thought. He'd be similar to a Nidalee/Lux support in the sense that his main tool would be his long range harass. He doesn't have a heal or a shield to protect his adc with though and his kit is fairly selfish. 

If you're a good Ziggs player you could definitely pull it off in solo queue but it's not exactly an efficient pick lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2013)

Did you do it based Macedonian?


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

judging by his match history I can safely say that no, no he has not done it yet.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 22, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Hi guys, not a regular poster here but was just wondering what your thoughts are on Ziggs support? Kind of gimmicky but the damage + zone control could really help carries that are weak early imo. Just wondering as I don't want to waste time trying to learn it if its useless.



Generally those gimmicky supports who have damage but no real Utility need to snowball or become useless. If you want a kill lane i'd say Leblanc is much better, but then again don't take my word for it because i am not that experienced with such  things.

Obligatory response to a Jax post

*@Demonic Shaman*

TF is much better unless you are up against Cho Gath in lane or something.

Like, try getting BotRK and going full tank. You'll do 0 damage and you'll get shat on. Even though you could still 1v1 the ADC, no one is going to let you trade for 10 seconds. Going TF Tank might not give you any sustain but when you go for their ADC their support won't be enough to stop you unless it's like Alistar.

Gunblade is fucking strong. The only reason it's not absolute core rush on Jax is cause it doesn't give you a strong follow up, but if you can get red buffs go all for it. FM + Triforce's MS Buff/Debuff diminishes that weakness which is why i'd get it after those 2 items. Don't mind me though, experiment and choose what you like. 

Try out Rageblade, Wit's End and Zephyr. GL, keep me updated it if you don't mind 



WAD said:


> Did you do it based Macedonian?





Darth said:


> judging by his match history I can safely say that no, no he has not done it yet.



Or maybe Lolking is a piece of shit and needs time to update?

Okay but yeah i didn't do it 

I did say i would do it. I am just unsure of what masteries and runes to use


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2013)

Masteries: Utility

You're support and Morde is always supposed to go 21 utility anyways.

Runes just do standarish AP stuff really.

And as I've mentioned it is 150% more effective on blue side and preferred ADs are Cait and Graves.


----------



## Santí (Aug 22, 2013)

I was quick to judge this Arcade Hecarim skin, these effects make my dick hurt.

Foreign, pls gift.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 22, 2013)

Santi, whrn was the last time u logged on?


----------



## αce (Aug 22, 2013)

So....I just realized that SKT1 can win OGN Summer and as long as Ozone beats Frost in the third place match, Ozone and Sword would still automatically qualify for worlds. Circuit points op.


----------



## Santí (Aug 22, 2013)

4N said:


> Santi, whrn was the last time u logged on?



3-4 weeks give or take.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2013)

Same here.

I'm starting to really consider if it is even worth playing when I come back.

Meh, it isn't as if with a new lifestyle that I won't ever be on the comp.

Gotta make time for friends. :33

Probably won't care too much about solo Q after I hit Diamond though.


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2013)

Darth what was your fastest time?


----------



## Santí (Aug 22, 2013)

When did Remy start Hec?


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

I cba to find the pic remchu, but it was 5 minutes and something. 

also post the rest of the pic so we know you didn't play a 5v0 or something.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 22, 2013)

Sant? said:


> 3-4 weeks give or take.



oh.

then that prolly explains it.  



WAD said:


> Same here.
> 
> I'm starting to really consider if it is even worth playing when I come back.
> 
> ...



still got challenger, hue.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2013)

Don't care enough about solo queue to grind Challenger plus realistically not that good.

Better endeavors in life to apply my talents to. 

I just need Diamond on NA because the heck man...

I was D2 on EU.


----------



## αce (Aug 22, 2013)

hahaha
locodoco is a guest caster for mvp ozone vs skt1


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2013)

Mordekaiser is...beautiful.  Nearly lost my last game because of a split pushing Zed that we let get a little out of control.  But we had the perfect counter.  Actually, I think Morde generally does do very well against split pushers.  He absolutely needs his ultimate to win a fight since most of his power and defense is tied up into it, even without the ghost, but champs like Zed, Singe, Yi, Tyrn, they just can't beat him.

I mean, who can walk up to a zed with 6 core items, kill him, and walk away with full health?  There is only one.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 22, 2013)

Wad has been asking the wrong people all this time.

Wesley mains support at a plat level and mains morde.

Ask him to do it wad :^]


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2013)

Sant? said:


> When did Remy start Hec?


Just went 13/2 




4N said:


> Wad has been asking the wrong people all this time.
> 
> Wesley mains support at a plat level and mains morde.
> 
> Ask him to do it wad :^]


I played with a Morder today, the kid was busy watching porn so he forgot his runes and masteries.(lol)

DESPITE THE HANDICAP, he ended the last fight of the game with a PENTA KILL. Made a ghost of the enemy adc, was beautiful.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2013)

Wesley is a blasted troll.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2013)

Was the ADC Tristana?  She's easily the best ghost in the game at that stage of the game.  My first pentakill was with her as a ghost as well.


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Was the ADC Tristana?  She's easily the best ghost in the game at that stage of the game.  My first pentakill was with her as a ghost as well.


It was a Ezreal who was sorta behind. But still worked great.


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Just went 13/2



Bronze IV pony best pony.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2013)

So yeah just finished my provisional placement matches and came out Bronze II... Fml going to be a long climb.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I doubt it since they don't look alike (obviously) nor seemingly have the same personality.


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> Bronze IV pony best pony.


was a normal, we had a lucian on both teams and both teams had robot unicorns


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 22, 2013)

Also, Lucian seems pretty strong so far.  Only played one game with him thus far and played one with another Lucian, but he seems pretty hard to shut down.  I can already see his early game being the reason he's picked.  Just seems generally strong throughout the game too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 22, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuck OGN is at 3 AM. EG vs ATN is at 4 AM. 

I can't watch either of them >_____>  .... Now I have to avoid reddit / this thread for the whole day tomorrow.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 23, 2013)

I should stop playing with you guys.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

> "you (Vi) look alot like your sister, whoops, we're not supposed to talk about that."





> "you (Vi) look alot like your siste"





> "you (Vi)* look alot like your sister."*



Unless Riot is stupid they look nothing alike.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 23, 2013)

on a day where its no work i still get called in to do some dumb shit like set up a class

like fcking real.


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2013)

LUCIAN UNCHAINED

COMING TO A THEATER NEAR YOU


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

Plat IV.  Again.  I tihnk this is the 4th time?


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2013)

are you on NA? I want to watch you play, ign please. <3


----------



## Darth (Aug 23, 2013)

that's just racist.


----------



## Austin (Aug 23, 2013)

this reminded me of you guys


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> that's just racist.



Don't go in the Lucian tag on Tumblr then if that offended you.  Ain't nothin' but trouble waitin' for you there.


----------



## Darth (Aug 23, 2013)

I am easily offended when it comes to black people's intergrity.

/isnotblack


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 23, 2013)

When you hang around with enough black people, you quickly learn that you can pretty much say whatever you want, as long as it's in good fun.  Especially because black people will probably make fun of each other more than you ever will.  At least that's the case with 99% of the ones I know and chill with.

Having a black card helps too.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 23, 2013)

Like, legit, my friend once said a Nidalee we were playing against wasn't about the spear life.  I asked why, and he said she couldn't do a 1080 off the hut back home like he could.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I should stop playing with you guys.



Why son         ?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

I call every black person I know a ^ (use bro) and say racist things to them all the time.

Just ask Ace.


----------



## Darth (Aug 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> I call every black person I know a ^ (use bro) and say racist things to them all the time.
> 
> Just ask Ace.



To be fair, you live in Sweden.

You probably don't know that many black people IRL.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

If you are friends with them they really don't care.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> To be fair, you live in Sweden.
> 
> You probably don't know that many black people IRL.



That's not true, I know over 20 black people I frequently see/talk to.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

prediction:

mvp ozone 3:1


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 23, 2013)

sad times


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 23, 2013)

WTF EU LCS Playoffs and OGN semi-finals on at the same time... the flying fuck!? What kind of mad man thought of this schedule.



Oh, on another note, for those who don't go on reddit or just missed it

If you like the Panth x Leona comic, you'll probably love this one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2013)

Who would honestly pick EU LCS over OGN?

Also whatever happened to based Chausie?

Said she was getting all pretty for some religious event.

Then never came back?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> Who would honestly pick EU LCS over OGN?
> 
> Also whatever happened to based Chausie?
> 
> ...



Twitch:
82k Viewers for EU LCS
35k Viewers for OGN

I'm watching both and switching audio when a major team fight happens for each stream. Need to soak up all this glorious knowledge!


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

there was just a top nasus in ogn
and he kinda rekt
gogeta how happy are you


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

also whoever missed that ogn game for that eu lcs game is not doing it right


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 23, 2013)

αce said:


> there was just a top nasus in ogn
> and he kinda rekt
> gogeta how happy are you



He was so big, he nearly two shotted the towers and inhibs haha


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

from ogn twitch chat



> so i really think that SKT T1's Faker is top of the top in terms of mechanical AP skill. However, MVP Ozone Doublelift is one of the best top laners in SEA. Who will win this next game? Lemondogs or Velocity E Sports?


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

how has alternate not won?


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

the throws in eu too much


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

DADE IS A FUCKING GOD


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 23, 2013)

I saw the last 5-10 mins of that game.

Nasus OP


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2013)

fuck y'all I don't care that OGN has higher quality games


I want to see EG <3


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

Ace, skype me you ^ (use bro).


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2013)

YES YES YES FUCK YES



that match was so fucking intense holy shit
well the beginning was kinda dull but the second half was amazing, so close, dem insanely close teamfights




just one more bo3
and then EG goes to worlds :33


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

skt1 op
i was wrong


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Any link to that match non twitch?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

To what match, Titty?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

Also, I will believe in Sword losing NLB finals, Ozone getting 3rd in OGN, KTB winning OGN and SKT winning regionals.

Pls, Ozone KTB and SKT for worlds


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

The EG match, but it's fine I'll watch the stream from now on.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

What the hell is happening in this game


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

''A gay man molested me once.

I have no problems with NPH, in fact I end up laughing every time I see him because he is funny, in fact I will probably do so.

But I have a problem with gays. I know that's so prejudice to think one gay molester is every gay man. Well being gay is a sexual orientation. It means sex is what defines them. Why would you want to be defined by sex? Thats just perverted.''

Post by a dude on a Neil Patrick Harris video after someone gets mad at a person for calling gay people gross.

Response? 

''A white guy broke into my truck once. ''

Pretty much


----------



## Maerala (Aug 23, 2013)

I was once also molested by a gay man and have in turn become gay myself.

find kyur pls


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 23, 2013)

so what your saying is its like a disease


----------



## Maerala (Aug 23, 2013)

Didn't you know, James?

I only wish my parents hadn't backed out of straight camp. I fear it may be too late now.


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> Who would honestly pick EU LCS over OGN?
> 
> Also whatever happened to based Chausie?
> 
> ...


Ya I wanted pics =[....



Maerala said:


> Didn't you know, James?
> 
> I only wish my parents hadn't backed out of straight camp. I fear it may be too late now.


You're perfect the way you are.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

Religious event, she was sacrificed in a satanic cult.


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Religious event, she was sacrificed in a satanic cult.


No no no she met a young strapping american in the hospital who was injured in an attack.

He was cursed with lycantropy and since then she has been heartbroken.
[youtube]3uw6QPThCqE[/youtube]



Gogeta said:


> sad times


Good read, and I agree. =[


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 23, 2013)

we played with her last night lol


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 23, 2013)

Do i get Monkey or Gator


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 23, 2013)

Monkey is actually OP.

Ask any of these fools about my based chimp.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

So I see our based Russian overlords are moving on along with the surprising EG. I wonder what went wrong with Alternate.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

so the match to watch tomorrow is sword vs im2
if sword wins they are going to worlds


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

if eu gets to the quarterfinals of worlds i will be surprised


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

Question. What games were good to watch today?

EDIT: And did Alex make kayle look real good?


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

SKT T1 vs MVP Ozone.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

watching dyrus stream and all i hear is reginald in the background saying dade is trash for 10+ minutes. turtle agreeing with him

now i hope these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lose in the quarter finals


even better, they get to worlds and get stomped by skt1


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

What the fuck, Regi shit talking any other mid laner is laughable.

WildTurtle isn't in a position to shit talk any koreans AD either, fuck those shitters.


----------



## Darth (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with TSM man Dade is trash.


----------



## Darth (Aug 23, 2013)

Like, he's almost as bad as Flame and Helios. 

Almost.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

LOL
DYRUS STREAM

REGINALD AND DYRUS
HUGE FIGHT

LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> Like, he's almost as bad as Flame and Helios.
> 
> Almost.



Stfu troll bitch.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

Fight? What happened.

TELL ME.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

rofl tune in he's still going in sometimes


basically dyrus is streaming
dan dinh and reginald walk in and reginald talks about dade
they are super loud
dyrus tells them to shut the fuck up
reginald gets super pissed and tells him to "fucking leave" if he doesn't like how loud they are
reginald goes on about how he's not even talking to dyrus
dyrus slams the desk and his headphones fall off
then dyrus says sorry
reginald keeps yelling at him
dyrus says "dude i said fucking sorry"
"dude your sorry means jack shit"
"dude stop fucking harping me"
"dude you never contribute to the fucking team"
"dude im playing solo q"
"so?"
"stop fucking harping me"
"then fucking leave"


rinse and repeat


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

What the fuck, I probably would've punched Regi in the face.

But that's why I don't do well in a job I guess


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

That needs to be on YT quick.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

The end of the thread is nigh.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XGjgKo3OV-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

he also told xpecial that they shouldn't scrim cause he was angry
l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

That's not a very bad idea, scrimming when you're mad would only make things worse.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah but
why is he angry

also they blew up at each other within 5 minutes of being around one another
then dyrus talks about how he always treats him and xpecial like shit



#1 team NA



also misaya played mejai soulstealer sion in LPL
and won


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Aug 23, 2013)

Talk about difference in environment between C9 and TSM. I started watching C9's stream a lot lately. Mostly Hai and Meteos and A LOT of the time, it gets a little loud in that small room and they tell each other to stfu. And guess what, they actually comply though sometimes with a little trolling involved. Unfortunately, you can't do it to Regi seeing how he is your boss, captain and your landlord all at the same time and one wrong moved will get you packing.

Still, I can't believe he is pulling the "If you don't like it, you can gtfo" card seeing how well it went with Chaox. Poor Dyrone though, still this shit better than anything on TV right now rofl!


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

Everytime he said "get the fuck out" Dyrus stopped talking completely. Having your boss as your teammate must suck. This is the main reason monte didn't coach CLG earlier. He said he never wanted his boss to also be a player because sometimes you need to be harsh and criticize. You can't do that when someone can just tell you to shut the fuck up and you have no reply.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

CLG do your job and put these kids in the dumpster


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

catch it
while its still up


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

So yeah.

Fuck Regi, he seriously needs to just get beat the fuck up, talking to him obviously doesn't work.

Dan just sitting in the background not saying anything made me lose respect for him, they were being loud as fuck.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Regi and Dyrus fought?


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2013)

Regi can be such a cunt


I love TSM


But the way Regi tends to argue is so fucking dumb


All he tries to do is win the argument at all costs (even if it means belittling the other person)
Instead of trying to engage in constructive and meaningful conversation


That shit doesn't help a team at all


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

scroll back and you can hear them talking about dade


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

He doesn't accept when he's lost an argument either, when he realizes he fucked up he just goes in to ''I'm your boss so fuck off'' mode.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)

the funny thing is
reginald of all people is talking about how dade played twisted fate wrong
L0L


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

What were Regi and Dyrus fighting about?
Dade?


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

αce said:


> watching dyrus stream and all i hear is reginald in the background saying dade is trash for 10+ minutes. turtle agreeing with him
> 
> now i hope these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lose in the quarter finals
> 
> ...



So this is what they were fighting about.

Regi shit talking any other mid is laughable, and Turtle shit talking any Korean is laughable.



Darth said:


> Like, he's almost as bad as Flame and Helios.
> 
> Almost.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 23, 2013)

Dyrus is MIA after that?

Big surprise.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Dyrus gonna turn into Chaox v2?


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2013)

ugggggggggggggh


I just watched the first minute of the vid and I already want to punch regi's face in


dyrus just says shut uuuuup and continues playing quietly
regi suddenly gets all butthurt even and asks several times wtf why you tell us to shut up
dyrus calmly says cuz you're so loud
regi continues acting like a total fucking prick hurrdurrr you leave then im talking to dan, and even insults dyrus, 'dude you're so weird', that was so uncalled for and is further illustrative of the bad blood in the team




LIKE FUCK

HAVE SOME FUCKING HUMAN CONSIDERATION FOR YOUR OWN TEAMMATE



I hate how Regi can't comprehend that some people (like mainly OddOne and Dyrus, but also Xpecial) are more introverted and have their own way of communicating

Instead of trying to work with it he just dismisses it as weird and then complains after their backs months of disliking it instead of just telling them stuff like 'hey, can you stop always looking at your phone during team meets', stuff like that


so fucking stupid


fuck I am legitimately mad because Dyrus and OddOne are my favourite TSM members and Regi does indeed treat them like shit just because they're a different personality type than him


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoGO5PjzK6w&list=PLsRHGE4rw31yAZlQqff4By6lJ3EHRCB88[/youtube]


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 23, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

